# Music…



## GuillotinePartition (Sep 22, 2012)

What's your favorite genre of music? 

Me>>
Rock: Classic, Hard, Metal (Heavy, Thrash, Death [Brutal Tech., Melodic])

Jazz: Bebop (Hard Bop), Cool (Modal), Big Band (Swing), Latin (Afro-Rican/Cuban/Brazilian), Avant Garde, Third Stream

R&B: Oldies, Soul, Funk

Electronic: Liquid D&B, VGM, Downtempo

Some hip-hop, pop, blues


----------



## Uniballer (Sep 22, 2012)

I like a lot of Rock, quite a bit of Pop, a fair amount of Country, etc.  I am receptive to the Blues and some Jazz depending on mood.  My interest in Classical mostly peters out in the early twentieth century (but I actually like Bach, Mozart and Beethoven).

In the last hour or so I've heard Adele, the Rolling Stones, AC/DC, Sheryl Crow, the Judds, Green Day, Clapton, Linda Ronstadt, Eden's Edge, Cat Stevens, Lady Gaga, the Beatles and Patty Loveless.


----------



## Grell (Sep 23, 2012)

Electronic is probably my favorite genre although I listen to pretty much anything except country.  You have forced me to run down the gamut of my favorite artists Here we go:

Aphex Twin
VNV Nation
Pink Floyd
The Cure
Tool
Smashing Pumpkins
A Perfect Circle
Chris Clark
Autechre
Kool Keith
DJ Premier/Gang Starr
Company Flow
Yes
Thom Yorke/Radiohead
Daft Punk
Royksopp
Wu Tang Clan
Kraftwerk
Korn
Modest Mouse
My Bloody Valentine
Mylo
Necro
Non Phixion
Frank Zappa

and so on, and so on, ad infinitum.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 23, 2012)

Mostly the music I grew up listening to.

Jimi Hendrix, Robin Trower, Blue Oyster Cult, Alice Cooper, Captain Beefheart, Frank Zappa, Led Zeppelin, Dread Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, ELP, KoRn, etc.

I discovered Bluegrass covers to some of those songs by artists like David West, Iron Horse, Hayseed Dixie and am into that too.


----------



## NewGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I like a little bit of almost anything. Something I've recently discovered about myself is that I enjoy fusions of different genres. There is a project underway at the moment called (if memory serves) Diztard, which invites pop/dance artists and metal artists to come together and perform songs together. The combination and energy is really quite striking.

A lot of the stuff I listen to know is whatever shows up on weloverocknpop.com or welovemetal.com as there is always something new coming down the pipe in the music scene.


----------



## break19 (Sep 23, 2012)

Being that I'm just a "dumb ol' redneck" I like 60s-80s rock, including yes, the hairbands.. plus pretty much all country from the 1950s and up.  I like some R&B as well, though mostly the old-school stuff, like Run DMC etc.. I -can- listen to pretty much anything without it "bothering" me, so to speak, tho some of the newer pop/top40 stuff makes me want to stick screwdrivers in my ears to shatter my ear drums.. Dubstep has that affect on me as well.. Anything else I can listen to..


----------



## GuillotinePartition (Sep 24, 2012)

I dabble in a few miscellaneous songs and artists from time to time.  My sociology teacher back in h.s was a huge bluebrass fan. Not my cup of tea, but it definitely kept him calm on his off days. In regards to dubstep, yeah Im kind of the same way, cant realy stand it. Its actually derived from drum and bass which I like (particularly liquid d&b). Like most things its the crappy mainstream derivative of something much better, but of course most know nothing about it because they like being handed b.s (e.g MacOSX vs. open-source..but anywho). But hey cmon guys, I know theres more of you out there, lets keep the topic rolling. Nobody listens to musis anymore lol?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 24, 2012)

GuillotinePartition said:
			
		

> I dabble in a few miscellaneous songs and artists from time to time.  My sociology teacher back in h.s was a huge bluebrass fan. Not my cup of tea, but it definitely kept him calm on his off days.



Some of the Bluegrass covers I referenced are actually pretty good. My favorites are the Pink Floyd covers by David West, like Goodbye Blue Sky, and can be found on youtube if you're interested. Some of it, like the AC-DC covers by Hayseed Dixie, are just funny to hear done in that style and can also be found on youtube. 

There is a whole "Pickin' On" series covers of bands like The Rolling Stones. Jimmy Buffett, Led Zeppelin, The Beatles, Metallica, and The Grateful Dead.

David Lee Roth even gets in on the act with The John Jorgenson Bluegrass Band cover of Jamie's Crying.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 20, 2016)

oOoOO — Nosummr4u


----------



## sossego (Apr 20, 2016)

Depends. O  Rappa, N*ação Zumbi *, Todos tus Muertos, Brahms, Bach, Funkadelic, Black Flag, Angelique Kidjo, Afro-Celt Sound System, Flamenco, 

Lot of percussion
samba
rap
jazz
techno
.
About anything that has a good beat.


----------



## fernandel (Apr 24, 2016)

Puccini, Tchaikovsky: clasic
Monk, Ruben Gonzales: jazz
Peter Tosh, Gregory Isaacs: reggae
Muddy Waters, Buddy Guy: blues
Jimmy Hendrix, Frank Zappa: rock
Laibach: search on web
and for ever Leonard Cohen and Kante Manfila
...and more...


----------



## tingo (Apr 24, 2016)

Just now:
The Devils' Right Hand - Highwaymen
Almost Blue - Elvis Costello


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2016)

Although I have really broad tastes I very much like Techno/Electro. I'm a huge Underground Resistance fan.






DJ Stingray - Live at Bootleg DJ Cafe 19/07/2003 

(I was actually there )


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 27, 2016)

Pink Floyd - a genre all by itself.  

I like trance too, and of course some classic rock and heavy metal.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Apr 28, 2016)

GuillotinePartition said:


> What's your favorite genre of music?



Pretty much any sub-genre of punk/hardcore, with a little bit of metal. I just saw Melt Banana, the Melvins, and Napalm Death play a show together this past weekend. They all friggin' killed it.

Oddly enough, I also play the banjo.


----------



## sossego (Apr 28, 2016)

"We're going to hell for this one, Jake."


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 9, 2016)

River Bones — Love Is The Law


----------



## bookwormep (May 29, 2016)

Lately: it has been called 'chill' music. House, trance, smooth jazz, light electronic instrumentals....

Originally: Step-mother played classical piano so: Bach, Beethoven, and Mozart. Tchaikovsky too.

I am pretty much all over the map..Yes, Beatles and Pink Floyd have a special place too!!


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jun 18, 2016)

From *Pi* (1998), film by  Darren Aronofsky

*Clint Mansell – 2 Pi r*





Nice movie by the way!


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 12, 2016)

Trihexagonal said:


> Mostly the music I grew up listening to.
> 
> Jimi Hendrix, Robin Trower, Blue Ã–yster Cult, Alice Cooper, Captain Beefheart, Frank Zappa, Led Zeppelin, Dread Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, ELP, KoÐ¯n, etc.
> 
> ...



_Don't eat that yellow snow, it could give you the dromadosis!  _You're obviously from the same era as I_ _


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## fernandel (May 7, 2017)

ronaldlees said:


> _Don't eat that yellow snow, it could give you the dromadosis!  _You're obviously from the same era as I_ _



The old devil 

P.S>

Did you ever listen Nico?


----------



## Beastie (May 13, 2017)

R.I.P. Robert Miles


----------



## RandomUser (May 13, 2017)

Oldschool Hardstyle, Charging . ~2004-2008. At this moment:





 - best remix ever.











And: 



 - after few years of fight, started when Bootloader was down -> Mint, Ubuntu, Debian, PC-BSD, FreeBSD. Impressive. Thanks.

Now, time for Android. ;-)


----------



## George_ember (May 18, 2017)

I listen all kind of music but one of my favorites is Uplifting Trance.


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 20, 2017)

Orchestral and opera, specially baroque music and cello suites. However I also listen to some classic rock (mostly Deep Purple), french (Edith Piaf etc), and early electronic music (Kraftwerk etc) sometimes.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 20, 2017)




----------



## YuryG (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Grell (May 22, 2017)

This song will rock your socks:


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## dclau (Jul 18, 2017)

Here we go


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 23, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> Classic Rap....Like Sugar Hill Gang..



I saw one of these girls, possibly the one shown in the still shot, on Intervention not long ago. She talked about getting into the business at 15, making it into the big time as a dancer on Soul Train and her downfall as a "rock star". Sad really.

I love listening to music when using the computer and have a collection of approximately 3500 songs from 144 artists I keep on all my machines.

I just bought a new pair of Koss Titanium lightweight headphones due to wearing the foam ear pads off my old ones. Great sound for little $20 headphones that are the descendant of the Radio Shack Titanium headphones. Thinking of getting a pair of Koss PRO3AA Titanium closed ear headphones, as this is the 4th pair of these I've had to purchase. I have an old Pioneer SA-520 tube amp I purchased new in the early 80's pumped through an Optimus 10 band graphic equalizer from '96 that will rattle the windows if I crank it up, but being a good neighbor I listen with headphones.

Right now I'm reliving my past with Black Oak Arkansas:


----------



## Datapanic (Jul 23, 2017)

The music I listen to is so obscure I can even tell you - ya have ta guess it!

PS - I toot the Eb Alto/Soprano Clarinets along with the boring Bb.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 23, 2017)

Datapanic said:


> The music I listen to is so obscure I can even tell you - ya have ta guess it!



Let's see... The Sensational Alex Harvey Band - The Faith Healer


----------



## ralphbsz (Jul 25, 2017)

Datapanic said:


> The music I listen to is so obscure I can even tell you - ya have ta guess it!
> 
> PS - I toot the Eb Alto/Soprano Clarinets along with the boring Bb.



Maybe wind ensemble music geek?  I heard some pretty good Ticheli last night, along with some Maslanka.  Usually I don't like Maslanka (too Mahler-like emotional violence without purpose or goal), but after hearing the same piece a dozen times in a row, one starts to see the patterns and begins to understand the structure.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 12, 2017)

GuillotinePartition said:


> What's your favorite genre of music?


As a professional musician, "genre" isn't exactly how I would classify music.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 13, 2017)

Phishfry said:


>



I saw Robin Trower do this song at Kiel Auditorium in St. Louis when he was doing his For Earth Below tour, it was one of the best concerts I've ever seen. He played warm-up for Foghat and blew them away.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 21, 2017)

I saw it.  97-98% totality


----------



## macondo (Aug 21, 2017)

Eumir Deodato - Long Playing Album


----------



## kuroneko (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## wolffnx (Aug 21, 2017)

a bit of everything..

ac/dc
motorhead
machine head
pantera
faith no more
fear factory
and one
depeche mode
iron maiden 
asp
kmfdm
marilyn manson
megadeth
nine inch nails
a perfect circle/tool
rammstein
unterart
soundgarden

there is more..but is my basic list


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 21, 2017)

juan9182 said:


> there is more..but is my basic list



74 Jimi Hendrix albums consisting of 782 songs.

There is more, but this is my basic list.


----------



## macondo (Aug 21, 2017)

Oscar Peterson - Bossa Nova


----------



## macondo (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## wolffnx (Aug 23, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> 74 Jimi Hendrix albums consisting of 782 songs.
> 
> There is more, but this is my basic list.
> 
> ...


 oh yeah? 34.2GB ?



 

50% are FLAC...some years ago 320kbps MP3 was good enough..but..with the years my ears change


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 23, 2017)

juan9182 said:


> oh yeah? 34.2GB ?
> 
> View attachment 3929
> 
> 50% are FLAC...some years ago 320kbps MP3 was good enough..but..with the years my ears change



Disco...   Tell me that's short for discography.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 24, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Disco...   Tell me that's short for discography.


^ It better be


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 25, 2017)

Uriah Heep - The Magician's Birthday


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## macondo (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## wolffnx (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## wolffnx (Aug 27, 2017)

ILUXA said:


>


i like it very much..now searching, thanks


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## sidetone (Sep 7, 2017)

Very sad song...


----------



## macondo (Sep 7, 2017)

32:31
*  DEODATO_Also Sprach Zarathustra_PRELUDE ALBUM COMPLETO  *


----------



## macondo (Sep 7, 2017)

Deodato - Pavane for a dead princess


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 7, 2017)

Jimi Hendrix - Pali Gap






A marriage of hi and low tech, FreeBSD is now a component of my vintage stereo system by running my Thinkpad X61 playing multimedia/xmms through my Pioneer SA-520 amp, Optimus 10 band Graphic Equalizer, Jensen Model 4 speakers and Koss PRO4AAT headphones.

Edit: Here's a shot of it. The X61 doesn't normally sit there, it's within arms reach of my recliner, and is just for the shot:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 10, 2017)

Gimme Dat Harp, Boy - Captain Beefheart And His Magic Band






(Ain't no fat mans toy.)


----------



## macondo (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Sep 24, 2017)

*Occams Laser -- The Lovers (from the album 'Ascension')*


----------



## wolffnx (Sep 24, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> Jimi Hendrix - Pali Gap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 drink for that setup!


----------



## macondo (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Sebulon (Oct 16, 2017)

Not enough "Evil Disco" in this thread. RIP Wayne Static!





/Sebulon


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 18, 2017)

Dread Zeppelin - When the Levee Breaks






Dread Zeppelin - Going to California


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 19, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> I saw Dread Zeppelin in 1990 in Daytona Beach. Lifetime fan.



Anybody that's never really listened to them doesn't know what they're missing.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Oct 20, 2017)

Metal (all kinds), classic rock, rock in general...jazz, classical, blues, electronic (dance, trance, whatever it's called), country. If I had to be stuck on an island with only one band's music, would definitely be Pink Floyd  


That was off-topic but popped into my head...


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Sensucht94 (Oct 24, 2017)

There's a man who said:


> Music is the song of earth"


. This man also said:



> Most people think great god will come from the skies, but if you know what life is worth, you will look for yours on earth



This man is: 





But If I were able to travel backwards in time and were asked to pick out a concert where I would have liked to be present, that would definitely be:







> All lies and jests, still a man hears  want he wants to hear and disregards the rest...After changes upon changes we are more or less the same...



 I also love:






But I believe as well all we need is a sparkle in order to ignite:





And a personal faith ( or, to better say, a Personal Jusus)


And when you have that you're ready to change the whole world: 







> Oh, what’ll you do now, my darling young one?
> I’m a-goin’ back out ’fore the rain starts a-fallin’
> I’ll walk to the depths of the deepest black forest
> Where the people are many and their hands are all empty
> ...


----------



## wolffnx (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## macondo (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Beastie (Nov 18, 2017)

Rest/rock in peace, Malcolm and George Young!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 18, 2017)

DEVO - The 4th Dimension


----------



## rufwoof (Nov 19, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> DEVO - The 4th Dimension


I get a "this video is not available" Trihexagonal


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 19, 2017)

rufwoof said:


> I get a "this video is not available" Trihexagonal



It's giving me a "This video contains content from WMG. It is restricted from playback on certain sites or applications. Watch on YouTube", but I'm listening to it now.

I've always been a big fan of DEVO.


----------



## fernandel (Nov 19, 2017)

I love Angela Gheorghiu:




Cancion Mixteca:




and


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 19, 2017)

Phishfry said:


> It is some badass bluegrass.



I've posted before about being a fan of bluegrass covers of classic rock tunes. There is a whole Pickin' On Series and bands like Hayseed Dixie and Iron Horse with bluegrass covers of Pink Floyd, AC-DC, Nirvana, Aerosmith and even Jimi Hendrix.

This is David West doing a cover of Pink Floyd's Goodbye Blue Sky:





David Lee Roth with a bluegrass cover of Jamie's Cryin':


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 22, 2017)

(Posted from PaleMoon.)


----------



## ralphbsz (Nov 23, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> (footage of Florence Foster Jenkins)


I've been a "fan" of hers for at least 25 years now; I remember buying a CD of her in the late 80s (I can date it, because it was before we moved to California).  Even today, I can't hear the "Der Hoelle Rache" aria of the queen of the night without Jenkins' version going through my head.

Man, is she bad ... very amusingly bad.


----------



## ralphbsz (Nov 23, 2017)

fernandel said:


> I love Angela Gheorghiu:


Well, soprano singing isn't everyone's cup of tea.  In our family, I'm the only person known to tolerate opera, and even then I'm not a real fan.  Our son in particular hates vocal music (disclaimer: he is a darn good tuba player, and high screeching sounds obviously grate on him).

If you want to see a real test of sopranos: Look on youtube for Gliere's "Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra".  It's brutally hard to sing, in particular the last note (many singers deliberately go an octave down instead of attempting the high F).  But for those singers with the technique to do it right, it is a spectacular piece.  There is also a nice transcription of the piece for trumpet or cornet.

In general, I refer to Gliere as a part of the three "russian G" composers: They never wrote truly great music, but they also never wrote bad music, and everything they wrote is pleasant to listen to.  They are Glinka, Glazunov and Gliere.  For fun, try Glazunov's concerto for saxophone (!) and orchestra.


----------



## fernandel (Nov 23, 2017)

ralphbsz said:


> Well, soprano singing isn't everyone's cup of tea.  In our family, I'm the only person known to tolerate opera, and even then I'm not a real fan.  Our son in particular hates vocal music (disclaimer: he is a darn good tuba player, and high screeching sounds obviously grate on him).
> 
> If you want to see a real test of sopranos: Look on youtube for Gliere's "Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra".  It's brutally hard to sing, in particular the last note (many singers deliberately go an octave down instead of attempting the high F).  But for those singers with the technique to do it right, it is a spectacular piece.  There is also a nice transcription of the piece for trumpet or cornet.
> 
> In general, I refer to Gliere as a part of the three "russian G" composers: They never wrote truly great music, but they also never wrote bad music, and everything they wrote is pleasant to listen to.  They are Glinka, Glazunov and Gliere.  For fun, try Glazunov's concerto for saxophone (!) and orchestra.



I like all three composers but for Angela Gheorghiu I think she is the best soprano nowadays ..but that is like in the older time: Who was better Renatta Tebaldi or Maria Callas?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 23, 2017)

We have several nice sopranos those days but none of than are even close of the true great sopranos from the last XIX century like Luisa Tetrazzini, Nellie Melba, Adelina Patti, or Amelia Carli-Curci, or even those great ones from the half of XX century, Joan Sutherland, Maria Callas, Editá Gruberova (before she turn herself in a zombie), Renatta Tebaldi etc.

I am not too familiar with Angela Gheorghiu because I listen more often to coloraturas than dramatics ones, but let's take Cecilia Bartoli whom is an amazing soprano of nowdays but her interpretations are a lot of more exhibition of her technique than music. Or Anna Netrebko, who is a very nice light soprano but do insist to sing operas for dramatic and colaratura ones, specially Italian operas, while she should have to be singing German and Russian ones (in general).

About the Queen of the Night aria, my preferred ones are the Edda Moser and Diana Damrau interpretations.





 




An actual video recording of Tetrazzini singing, the only one know, and it was taken when she already was long retired.


----------



## fernandel (Nov 24, 2017)

I am very much in the classic music and I am very happy that FreeBSD users are too .
BTW: I am romantic and Puccini is my favorite one.

P.S.
We have a "music" what do you think that we start "Books"?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 24, 2017)

I do not have a favorite composer. I listen more to what I feel I like at each time.

These days I listening more to Donizetti, but there are times I listen almost exclusively to Baroque music.

Recently I found about this interesting group. Some of them seriously need language coaching but that is a detail.






THIS is a nice page too.


----------



## ralphbsz (Nov 26, 2017)

fernandel said:


> I like all three composers but for Angela Gheorghiu I think she is the best soprano nowadays ...


I'm not a voice expert, so I refuse to pass judgement.  Plus I listen to so many old recordings that I'm not up to date on current performers.  I like the sound quality of Anna Netrebko (light, without being screechy), but her politics are neanderthal.  On the other hand, I love the sound of deep contra-altos (one of my favorite pieces with voice is de Falla's "Amor Brujo").



> Who was better Renatta Tebaldi or Maria Callas?


Religious wars.  Like Haifetz or Oistrakh, Glenn Gould or Leon Fleisher, Casals or Piatigorsky, Rubinstein or Horovitz.  In reality, all of these people are ridiculously good, and it becomes a question of taste and what piece.  I used to listen to a lot of Tebaldi, because she was my mother's and godmother's favorite soprano (hint: my godmother was a professional coloratura soprano, worked for the opera house), so I've gotten accustomed to her sound, in particular in Puccini.



lebarondemerde said:


> About the Queen of the Night aria, my preferred ones are the Edda Moser and Diana Damrau interpretations.


I can simply no longer enjoy that piece.  I've suffered with it since I was a teenager (and got ordered to be the piano accompanist for a high-school classmate who was singing it, rather badly), and I've heard it so many times in the last 50 years, it's definitely going out the other ear now.  The funny thing is that Zauberfloete is in general a nice opera.  Being an orchestral percussionist now, I regularly practice the glockenspiel solos from it.



lebarondemerde said:


> I do not have a favorite composer. I listen more to what I feel I like at each time.


I've listened to so much music in my life, I'm an omnivore of classical music; less baroque and early classical, more late classical and in particular russian romantics.  Yesterday evening I was stuck in my basement shop for many hours (doing an electronics project), and decided to listen to symphonies: Beethoven 3rd, Bruch 2nd, then Balakirev (not Borodin!) 1st.  Yes, doing only B's and then in descending order is a little OCD, but they are all beautiful.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 26, 2017)

> Religious wars. Like Haifetz or Oistrakh, Glenn Gould or Leon Fleisher, Casals or Piatigorsky, Rubinstein or Horovitz. In reality, all of these people are ridiculously good, and it becomes a question of taste and what piece.



I call those fans issues. The same with Callas fans, Gruberova fans, Sutherland fans, Sills fans and so on. Wherever they loved interprets do they say it was the best... and now we have Gruberova (in her 70's) still singing, very poorly (some times more like screaming), but their fans still make the houses full and swear she still doing very fine...



> I can simply no longer enjoy that piece.



Certainly over executed piece, _perks_ of being too popular. Interestingly, most people do not ever know there are much more in "Die Zauberflote"

ralphbsz

If you like Netrebko you certainly should like Bidu Sayão. Her "La Traviata" (Violetta) interpreation is notorious, and also "Bachianas Brasileiras", specially the nº5.

EDIT: I couldn't resist.


----------



## bookwormep (Nov 27, 2017)

Some great rock guitar musician, i.e. Jimi Hendrix -


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 29, 2017)

A great way to start the day.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 4, 2017)

From 1983.

It's one you have to click to watch on youtube, but its awesomeness is boundless.

IMO


----------



## Sensucht94 (Dec 8, 2017)

Feeling Indie, awesome beat


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 15, 2017)

I have this album. And the Wall of Voodoo album with this song on it, too. 

The video by Wall of Voodoo is funny but as far as the song goes this cover version has it IMO.


----------



## bookwormep (Dec 21, 2017)

It's not Friday; but, here is some oldies rock and roll:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 23, 2017)

This was always my favorite. Robin Trower played with them when it originally came out.

I never saw Procol Harem but I saw Robin Trower doing his For Earth Below tour after he went his own way.


----------



## macondo (Dec 24, 2017)

Tangerine Dream





Mais que nada - Nossa


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Beastie7 (Dec 24, 2017)

i've been on a Jimi Hendrix trip for a while now.






Oh the possibilities of this band if he were still alive..


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 25, 2017)

For ILUXA:






End theme from Day Watch, one of my favorite Russian movies.


----------



## Minbari (Dec 25, 2017)

Nightwish - Sleeping Sun







[FONT=Courier New]Nightwish - Deep Silent Complete[/FONT]






Within Temptation - Memories


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## bookwormep (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New Year to all


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Jan 1, 2018)

Tanglewood last summer, our extended family was there while this was recorded:


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 7, 2018)

Kasta — synthetic human (2002)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 7, 2018)

El Vez - Mayan Saucers


----------



## fernandel (Jan 7, 2018)

I am old but I like Nina Hagen still"





Buddy Guy, Santana and The Rolling Stones are for ever... :


----------



## talsamon (Jan 7, 2018)

Classic  (from Guilleaume de Machaut - round 1400 to Kaija Saariaho, including 12-tone, serial music)
Jazz (beginning with Bebop, including FreeJazz).
Rock (in all forms)
Madchester, Shoegazing
Ambient music, IDM, Glitch
Post-Punk (but no Punk)
Post-Rock
Blues
Industrial Music (the old one, not the new Industrial-Rock - but   Nine Inch Nails).
Old-School EBM
...and a long list of Singer/Songwriters (Neil Young, Bob Dylan, Joni Mitchell, Roy Harper.....)
(don't like Country Music, Reggae, HipHop and most of the Dance-styles).


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 9, 2018)

*Occams Laser — Warriors of the Faith*


----------



## macondo (Jan 10, 2018)

Bellini - Samba do Brasil





Samba de janeiro





Shakira - This time for Africa


----------



## bookwormep (Jan 13, 2018)

If you like internet radio with classical music:
http://www.radioswissclassic.ch/en


----------



## bchaffin72 (Jan 14, 2018)

Generally, metal, classic rock, traditional country and western, folk, and bluegrass. Not a fan of modern country or rap/hip-hop.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 17, 2018)

Put your headphones on now...











Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush


----------



## fullauto2012 (Jan 17, 2018)

Very kewl....


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jan 19, 2018)

For the name I carry, let's brighten up this thread with a bit of Sehnsucht






For those wondering (hardly anyone I guess ) what Sehnsucht stands for, well:




It's an ideal from the Romantic age, first coined by Schlegel brothers


----------



## fullauto2012 (Jan 19, 2018)

Big Rammstein fan here... I recognized it immediately..


----------



## fullauto2012 (Jan 19, 2018)

Half the German I know is Rammstein lyrics... LOL!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 19, 2018)

*Giuseppina Bridelli*


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 22, 2018)

You have to watch both on youtube.




Headline News





It's all about the Pentiums, baby

Al Yankovic: A man before his time.


----------



## bookwormep (Jan 23, 2018)

...this seems so appropriate for the times...


----------



## macondo (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## michael_hackson (Jan 25, 2018)

Got this linked to me some time ago, still coming back.


----------



## geheimnisse (Jan 26, 2018)

Ska, Punk, Hardcore, Thrash Metal, Hip-Hop, Black Metal, Shoegaze, Synthwave, Witch House, Trance, Industrial/EBM, Ambient/IDM/Downtempo.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 27, 2018)

Death Riders - Mexican Radio


----------



## masayoshi (Jan 27, 2018)

http://powerrangers.wikia.com/wiki/Marika_Reimon


----------



## bookwormep (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## tingo (Jan 28, 2018)

Currently listening to: You Don't Fool Me - Queen
(I don't need no stinkin' videos)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 28, 2018)

There is a "movie" consisting of videos from every song on this album.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 3, 2018)

The music never stops, but it's not always screaming guitars or synthetic sounds.


----------



## bookwormep (Feb 4, 2018)

...you have been working too hard...take five...


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 4, 2018)

The *amazing* Edita Gruberová (before she turn her-self in an opera zombie).





*DISCLAMER:* the video is clearly lip synced, but she had to record the audio anyway, so doesn't matter.


----------



## macondo (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## macondo (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## obsigna (Feb 7, 2018)

Waltraud Meier -- for me (and others) the ultimate Mezzo-Soprano:


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 7, 2018)

obsigna

Great input. She actually is a dramatic Soprano and Mezzo-Soprano.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 7, 2018)

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor - Il concertato (the famous sextet)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 9, 2018)

Tom Sawyer - Rush - in studio

Seems like every video I want to post has to be seen on youtube...unless you have www/youtube_dl.


----------



## tingo (Feb 9, 2018)

Videos not needed, IMHO.
Currently: Games People Play - Alan Parsons Project.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 9, 2018)

Some silly stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## tingo (Feb 11, 2018)

I Want A New Drug - Huey Lewis And The News.


----------



## michael_hackson (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Feb 17, 2018)

it is Friday...time for vintage rock and roll...


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 17, 2018)

bookwormep said:


> it is Friday...time for vintage rock and roll...








If your only memory of The Guess Who is "American Woman" or Top 40 pop, you haven't heard Friends of Mine...

And of course they only want you to be able to watch it there.


----------



## bookwormep (Feb 23, 2018)

it's Friday....


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 26, 2018)

Somewhere With DEVO Live

This is a suite with Somewhere With DEVO, Shout! and Disco Dancer.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Mar 1, 2018)

Brodsky poem by Naum Blik.







> I Sit By The Window - Joseph Brodsky
> 
> I said fate plays a game without a score,
> and who needs fish if you've got caviar?
> ...


----------



## macondo (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## macondo (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## fernandel (Mar 2, 2018)

Maria Dolores Pradera


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Mar 2, 2018)

...Fridays...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 3, 2018)

Pink Floyd - Astronomy Domine Live long version filmed at an empty Fillmore Auditorium in San Francisco in 1970. 

The programs co-producer claims they needed the publicity at the time...


----------



## macondo (Mar 3, 2018)

Sting con la orquesta sinfónica de Chile - Englishman in New York


----------



## fernandel (Mar 4, 2018)

Cheikh Lo





Bembeya Jazz National (Senegal)





* Barcelona Gipsy Klezmer Orchestra*

*



*


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## ldgc (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## ldgc (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## ldgc (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Mar 10, 2018)

...Fridays...


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 10, 2018)

Don't be a junky to the monkey.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 10, 2018)

Humble Pie - I Don't Need No Doctor


----------



## tingo (Mar 10, 2018)

Kent - Socker


----------



## dclau (Mar 10, 2018)

Thief (1981) Soundtrack, ending titles


----------



## macondo (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Mar 16, 2018)

...Fridays..


----------



## rsronin (Mar 16, 2018)

almost giving up, trying to make my dac work with freebsd (love the sound of oss), but i can hear good sound again...


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Mar 22, 2018)

2004, Moscow


----------



## bookwormep (Mar 23, 2018)

...Fridays...
EDIT: 20190623 Assume copyright owner denied distribution on YouTube.com, so sorry.


----------



## tingo (Mar 24, 2018)

Working For The Man - PJ Harvey


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 27, 2018)

Stardeath and the White Dwarfs - The Sea is on Fire

They do a cover of King Crimsons "In the Court of the Crimson King" album and team up with The Flaming Lips, Peaches and Henry Rollins to do a cover of Pink Floyds "Dark Side of the Moon".






The Flaming Lips - I Am The Walrus


----------



## bookwormep (Mar 30, 2018)

...Fridays...


----------



## joyescape (Apr 2, 2018)

Anything that is modern no particular genre.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 2, 2018)

Mountain - Nantucket Sleighride Live

In days of yore when wooden whaling ships sailed the sea they kept watch for sperm whale to surface to take in air. The deckhands would row their boats out and when they got close enough would toss a harpoon into him with a rope on it tied to the boat.

The ride the whale took them on to shake the harpoon was called a Nantucket Sleighride.


----------



## bookwormep (Apr 6, 2018)

...Fridays...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 6, 2018)

Deep Purple - Maybe I'm a Leo


----------



## rsronin (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## tingo (Apr 8, 2018)

Ballad Of Easy Rider - the Byrds


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 13, 2018)

I always did enjoy this song.


----------



## bookwormep (Apr 13, 2018)

...Fridays..


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 16, 2018)

*Cassius - Feeling For You*






*Cassius - Cassius 1999*


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 16, 2018)

Jethro Tull - Aqualung 1977 BBC


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 18, 2018)

Golden Earring - Quiet Eyes


----------



## bookwormep (Apr 19, 2018)

.. a day before 420...


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 19, 2018)

*Bauhaus - Double Dare*






*Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead*


----------



## Maxiu (Apr 20, 2018)

SRS Audio Sandbox & Aimp rules! Avaliable only in TV or Warez.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_Retrieval_System https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRS_Labs


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 20, 2018)

I'll play...


----------



## fernandel (Apr 20, 2018)

Edith Piaf

Everything from her.  France was much different in this time (also the world) - Piaf, Picasso, Sartre, Simone de Beauvoir, Malraux...


----------



## tingo (Apr 20, 2018)

Cowboy Junkies - Misguided Angel
Clannad - Scarlet Inside


----------



## Beastie (Apr 20, 2018)

Rest in peace, Avicii.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 21, 2018)

It's still Friday here. 











While Jamie Brockett no doubt took great liberty in1969 with 4:20 references in his cover of the Leadbelly classic The Titanic, the parts about not letting Jack Johnson on board are Leadbelly's recounting of what he says is a true story in his original song.

The Titanic lyrics


----------



## tingo (Apr 21, 2018)

Halflives - Crown


----------



## Maxiu (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## rsronin (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 26, 2018)

*Cecilia Bartoli - Ah, non credea mirarti...Ah! non giunge*
Amina's aria from La Sonnambula by Vincenzo Bellini






Btw, she is singing the Maria Malibran variations for Mezzo soprano.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 27, 2018)

Johnny Winter - Highway 61 Revisited Live

I saw him do this live in '73 at Kiel Auditorium in St. Louis, which was just a few blocks from Highway #61 and he brought the house down.


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 27, 2018)

Been enjoying this oldie the past few days.


----------



## bookwormep (Apr 27, 2018)

..Fridays





EDIT: Trihexagonal: for Johnny and Edgar Winter Live at Northrup Auditorium on the Univ.
         of Minnesota - Aug. 17, 1976 - ditto...wildest concert ...house pretty much down!


----------



## macondo (Apr 27, 2018)

Change the world / Eric Clapton


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 30, 2018)

REBORN — Progressive trap


----------



## macondo (May 2, 2018)

Carlos Santana


----------



## fernandel (May 2, 2018)

macondo said:


> Carlos Santana


I love him. There are one video with Santana and Buddy Guy (from concert in Canada) on youtube. I forgot which one... They are talking with guitars.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 3, 2018)

The Johnny Winter video at the top of the page is from 1984.  He died in 2014 at the age of 70 and these videos were not long before that. The last one has an interview as part of it worth watching IMO, the first is slide acoustic. It's sad to see him in that condition after seeing him jump around on stage. Near the end when he performed he walked stooped over with people around him in case he fell and sat in a chair while he played.

But that's for Classic Rock Fridays.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 4, 2018)

dvour — void (+ REBORN)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 4, 2018)

Johnny Winter - Highway 61

This is from 2007 when he wa 63. He looks bad, but demonstrates his ease playing slide.






This is him in 1974, a year after I saw him.


----------



## bookwormep (May 4, 2018)

...Fridays...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 4, 2018)

bookwormep said:


> Trihexagonal: for Johnny and Edgar Winter Live at Northrup Auditorium on the Univ of Minnesota - Aug. 17, 1976 - ditto...wildest concert ...house pretty much down!



" I love to play the guitar. It's the only thing I've ever been great at."  - Johnny Winter

My favorite quote of his. A true legend who played with legends, it never went to his head. There's no denying greatness.


----------



## Maxiu (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 10, 2018)

Vortex Rikers — All Dark Everything


----------



## rsronin (May 10, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (May 11, 2018)

...Fridays...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 12, 2018)

Live...   on youtube.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 15, 2018)

A Perfect Circle - Blue Live at Red Rocks


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 16, 2018)

George Clinton and The P-Funk All Stars


I'm feeling it...


----------



## PacketMan (May 18, 2018)

At the risk of exposing the softer side of me; I love trance music.  





Happy Friday guys, let er rip!!


----------



## bookwormep (May 18, 2018)

...Fridays...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 18, 2018)

A Perfect Circle - Imagine

(Beatles cover)


----------



## rsronin (May 18, 2018)

while fighting uhidd, xev, xmodmap...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 24, 2018)

I first thought this was a song by A Perfect Circle...


----------



## PacketMan (May 24, 2018)

Continuing with another piece of trance music.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 25, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (May 25, 2018)

...Fridays..


----------



## rsronin (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 26, 2018)

Bet you didn't see that coming...


----------



## Maxiu (May 28, 2018)

https://translate.google.pl/transla...a,lady_pank,tacy_sami.html&edit-text=&act=url


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 30, 2018)

juan9182 said:


> oh yeah? 34.2GB ?
> 
> View attachment 3929
> 
> 50% are FLAC...some years ago 320kbps MP3 was good enough..but..with the years my ears change



I just wanted you to know I haven't forgotten that and closing the gap in total files. My taste in music has expanded exponentially. 

I doubt I'll ever have as much disco as you though.


----------



## Maxiu (May 31, 2018)

1.




2.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Jun 1, 2018)

...Fridays


----------



## Maxiu (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## fernandel (Jun 2, 2018)

Ana Gabriel


----------



## Maxiu (Jun 3, 2018)

Noobs


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 3, 2018)

King Crimson - I Talk to the Wind









King Crimson - In the Court of the Crimson King


----------



## rsronin (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## rsronin (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jun 4, 2018)

DreamReaper - Astro Blaster


----------



## tingo (Jun 4, 2018)

OK, a music video: 



but funny


----------



## michael_hackson (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 7, 2018)

Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs 1974


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## michael_hackson (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## tingo (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Jun 8, 2018)

Fridays...


----------



## fernandel (Jun 9, 2018)

Kante Manfila: Kankan Blues


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 9, 2018)

*Wallis Giunta - Seguidilla from "Carmen" (Bizet)*


----------



## bookwormep (Jun 15, 2018)

...Fridays
EDIT: 20190623 - Copyright owner denied YouTube.com distribution...So, sorry gang.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 15, 2018)

Jimi Hendrix - Machine Gun Live


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 17, 2018)

*Giuseppe Verdi - Rigoletto - Pavarotti, Gruberova, Wixell - Chailly*


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 17, 2018)

Alex Harvey - The Whalers (Thar She Blows)

A whimsical whaling song by Alex, of The Sensational Alex Harvey Band.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 21, 2018)

From whales to alligators. Both videos  give a "This video is unavailable" message but if you click on the Watch on YouTube logo lower right can be seen there. Pikers.





The Sensational Alex Harvey Band - Amos Moses 
(Jerry Reed cover studio version)





For fans of Alex, their funny lip sync rendition onstage.


----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## tingo (Jun 21, 2018)

Kom Ihåg Mig - Lars Winnerbäck


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2018)

Can you spot the trend?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 22, 2018)

Robin Trower - Daydream 1980


----------



## bookwormep (Jun 22, 2018)

...Fridays   ...wow..


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 23, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> How about some Jazz.







Tom Waits - Step Right Up (Live Slow Jazz Version)





Tom Waits - Step Right Up (Jammin' Talker Version)

How can you afford not to buy it?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 23, 2018)

*Giuseppe Verdi - Rigoletto - Pavarotti, Gruberova, Wixell - Chailly*


----------



## michael_hackson (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## wolffnx (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Jun 29, 2018)

...Fridays from the request line, Mrs. bookwormep says:
Beethoven's 9th Symphony; 4th Movement "Ode to Joy"
(You all know Ludwig was completely deaf when this played?)

EDIT:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Jul 2, 2018)

http://www.cheops4.org.pl/cheos/viewtopic.php?t=478&start=175#p48320 lsn


----------



## Deleted member 53988 (Jul 2, 2018)

The Cover Girls - Wishing on a Star


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 4, 2018)

A Perfect Circle - Counting Bodies Like Sheep To The Rhythm Of The War Drums


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Beastie (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Jul 6, 2018)

...Fridays from the request line, bookwormep's daughter says:
trippy music video (above) is cool and her request is:


----------



## bookwormep (Jul 6, 2018)

Friday part 2... Tanglewood (Boston Symphony Orch.) tonight:
W.A. Mozart - Overture to the Magic Flute and Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor K-491;
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5.


----------



## fernandel (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## rufwoof (Jul 7, 2018)

https://tinyurl.com/h2oudzr ... "Another Smash of the Stack"


----------



## bookwormep (Jul 13, 2018)

...Fridays from last week's Tanglewood:


----------



## bookwormep (Jul 20, 2018)

..Elvis? , really?... anyway Fridays....





Edit: The music of this Chopin Nocturne was played at Tanglewood by Lang Lang (guest pianist) as an encore; very rare in the middle of a Tanglewood concert.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 21, 2018)

I was watching the second episode of Cowboy Bebop when I heard a variant of the intro of Let's Go by The Routers.

Isn't it incredible how this 1962 tune became so popular that you still hear it to this day!


----------



## tingo (Jul 23, 2018)

Boy From New York City - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 25, 2018)

*Rigoletto, Giuseppe Verdi - Renata Scotto, Ettore Bastianini, Alfredo Kraus.*


----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Jul 26, 2018)

https://coub.com/view/1b852t


----------



## bookwormep (Jul 27, 2018)

...Fridays.


----------



## otapamo (Jul 27, 2018)

No brutal death metal as of yet in this thread.

https://shownomercyrecords.bandcamp.com/album/ustulate-monuments-snm009

Brilliant Vokills!


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 28, 2018)

From Tel Aviv...


----------



## fernandel (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## fernandel (Jul 28, 2018)

Santana and...


----------



## alexseitsinger (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Aug 3, 2018)

oO


----------



## bookwormep (Aug 3, 2018)

Fridays...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 4, 2018)

A friend of mine likes the Cheech and Chong version.


----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Aug 5, 2018)

https://coub.com/view/e1poq


----------



## bookwormep (Aug 11, 2018)

... Fridays...


----------



## Deleted member 53988 (Aug 11, 2018)

Laura Pausini - Due Innamorati Come Noi Live


----------



## bookwormep (Aug 17, 2018)

...Fridays..


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 19, 2018)

*Joan Sutherland - Bel raggio lusinghier - Semiramide, 1960.*


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 20, 2018)

*Les Huguenots - Meyerbeer* (English subtitles)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 21, 2018)

*Joan Sutherland - Lucrezia Borgia -  Era desso il figlio mio ( final aria )*





*Joan Sutherland - Donizetti: Lucrezia Borgia (Sydney 1977)*


----------



## michael_hackson (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## tingo (Aug 22, 2018)

Blonds, Brunettes and Redheads - Reidar Larsen


----------



## bookwormep (Aug 24, 2018)

...Fridays..
Lynyrd Skynyrd "Freebird" - enjoy the freedom and play it yourself. RIP Ed, we'll miss you!


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Aug 24, 2018)

S I L E N C E


----------



## fernandel (Aug 25, 2018)

Nicola Mingotti said:


> S I L E N C E



She was popular:





and I love Melina Mercouri:


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Aug 25, 2018)

fernandel said:


> She was popular:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 too old Fernandel, i never heard her before... but she seems pretty ;p


----------



## balanga (Aug 25, 2018)

fernandel said:


> Santana and...



I saw Jimi Hendrix at the Isle of Wight a couple of weeks before he died.

Also managed to catch a glimpse of my favourite band...


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 29, 2018)

Something to relax...


----------



## bookwormep (Aug 31, 2018)

.Fridays...


----------



## fernandel (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Sensucht94 (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Sep 6, 2018)

Arnak - Warp


----------



## bookwormep (Sep 7, 2018)

Fridays...
EDIT:
Go ahead and play some electronic synthesizer tune, have fun!


----------



## Cthulhux (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Sep 14, 2018)

..Fridays...

Go ahead and play Bob Dylan's "Hurricane", regarding the American boxer named: _Rubin Hurricane Carter._
The lyrics of this song are loosely-based upon a true story.
A mans struggle to find justice.

EDIT


----------



## fernandel (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## tingo (Sep 16, 2018)

Just For The Record - Marillion


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 16, 2018)

*Sabine Devieilhe, Lakmé (Delibes): Air des clochettes*


----------



## bart (Sep 16, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> *Sabine Devieilhe, Lakmé (Delibes): Air des clochettes*



And the most famous *Delibes: Lakmé - Duo des fleurs (Flower Duet), Sabine Devieilhe & Marianne Crebassa*


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 16, 2018)

bart I am already tired of this duet, and I actually prefer "Air des clochettes" instead. 

Now with Lily Pons!


----------



## tingo (Sep 16, 2018)

Fools Corner - Saybia


----------



## bart (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 53988 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 20, 2018)

Do I need to tell something? ( I am not telling anyway )


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 21, 2018)

There are versions with lyrics but none with the "hidden" song before the nurse starts speaking.  A song from another album recorded 5 years later and spliced in here.


----------



## bookwormep (Sep 21, 2018)

Play a song from Eurovision, says bookwormep's daughter.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 27, 2018)

Rollins Band - Liar


----------



## tingo (Sep 28, 2018)

The Card Cheat - The Clash


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 29, 2018)

*Liudmyla Monastyrska: "Vieni, t'affretta", Macbeth.*






She seems to have the "Ghena Dimitrova" kind of voice power.


----------



## bart (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## bart (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## dieselriot (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 4, 2018)

Heralding in Halloween.


----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Oct 4, 2018)

https://bit.ly/2yb51wR Amsterdam, Holland.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 5, 2018)

As a followup to fernandel posting Frank Zappa, one of my favorites.


----------



## bookwormep (Oct 6, 2018)

Fridays...

Beethoven's Symphony No. 3 in E Flat Major "Eroica"


----------



## fernandel (Oct 7, 2018)

[FONT=Tahoma]Rest in peace, Montseratt Caballe[/FONT]


----------



## uii (Oct 7, 2018)

*Laurie Spiegel*

Best known for her use of interactive and algorithmic logic as part of the compositional process.
A true pioneer IMHO.

1975 Computer Music from Bell Labs by her:





Here some more information on her website about the "The Expanding Universe":
http://retiary.org/ls/expanding_universe/index.html


----------



## michael_hackson (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Beastie (Oct 11, 2018)

Now for something sweet from Finland:





Too bad the end is clipped but it's the only version I could find online. Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Beastie (Oct 11, 2018)

George_ember said:


> I listen all kind of music but one of my favorites is Uplifting Trance.


I accidentally went back to the first page and after listening to this and to some of the related videos suggested by YouTube such as Cherouvim and Darma, I couldn't help but notice the strong similarity this Greek uplifting trance has with Israeli psytrance like Holymen, Yahel, Eyal Barkan or early Infected Mushroom.
And now after checking Wikipedia I understand why. Interesting!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 12, 2018)

It says video not found, you have to go to their site to see it. Or use www/youtube_dl.Tyrants:

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrrnIwODO8g&feature=youtu.be
```

Demonica summons Baby, Otis and Captain Spaulding to party and sometime Rob Zombie and Dr. Satan show up, too. If you say the wrong word she might summon Baby to quote herself in the movie and do her thing...

Baby: I love famous people! They're even better than the real thing, ya know?


----------



## bookwormep (Oct 12, 2018)

Go see and hear the music from the play: "Hamilton",  by 
Lin-Manuel Miranda. (Seems similar to what 'Baby' is saying
in Trihexagonal's post above.)


----------



## bart (Oct 18, 2018)

Fantastic!

New album of Jason Becker with genius guest!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 19, 2018)

Jimi Hendrix - Somewhere Over the Rainbow





Jimi Hendrix - Dolly Dagger


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-THhwh5mNI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E2A60WslXg
```


----------



## tingo (Oct 20, 2018)

Such A Common Bird - Ane Brun (with Wendy McNeill)


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## macondo (Oct 21, 2018)

/www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsV-d0_IH0Y
Off the wall  (michael jackson)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 23, 2018)

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JdS-sSKsBc
```


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 28, 2018)

ANDRAS — Venom Is A Place On Earth


----------



## bookwormep (Nov 2, 2018)

I stopped hyperlinking music, so I just give suggestions:

Te Deum by Arvo Part


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 2, 2018)

TEXTBEAK — GATCHAMAN (STRANGE POWERS REMIX)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 3, 2018)

Procol Harem (Sans Robin Trower) - Conquistador


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Nov 8, 2018)

The Shape of My Heart , by Sting, CD Album - Ten Summoner's Tales


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 13, 2018)

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VuDjJ9KIxM
```


----------



## yuripv (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## fernandel (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## fernandel (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## fernandel (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Phishfry (Nov 25, 2018)

Back at ya Tri with some headphone greatness. Oumuamua was digging it too on its flyby.
https://www.livescience.com/64020-oumuamua-aliens-design.html


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 25, 2018)

You don't know how close I came to posting that...





I saw them do this at Kiel in St. Louis.


----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Beastie (Nov 25, 2018)

Аманат by HasSak:





Yuve Yuve Yu by The HU:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 27, 2018)

My favorite version of Machine Gun from Midnight Lightning.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 28, 2018)

A beautiful snow nymph playing violin and dancing.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Phishfry (Dec 1, 2018)

A hippies take on Bo Didley- I bet you can't listen to the whole album side!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 1, 2018)

A modern-day warrior
Mean, mean stride
Today's Tom Sawyer
Mean, mean pride


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Dec 7, 2018)

...Fridays.
Smooth , by Carlos Santana; CD-Album - Supernatural


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 7, 2018)

Working: any "ambient" streaming channel, or Deadmau5. Love EDM when I am working - no words, helps me concentrate. Listening to Deadmau5: 'Lack of a Better Name" right now.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 12, 2018)

A Perfect Circle - The Nurse Who Loved Me (Live)


----------



## bookwormep (Dec 14, 2018)

Fridays...
Andaluza, by Celin Romero; CD-Album: Pepe Romero Guitar Solos


----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 19, 2018)

Faith No More - Woodpecker From Mars (Live)

A selection from my cassette case. Put your headphones on, Phishfry.


----------



## bart (Dec 21, 2018)

Trivium - Into the Mouth of Hell We March


----------



## bookwormep (Dec 21, 2018)

Birdland, by Weather Report; CD-Album: Heavy Weather


----------



## tingo (Dec 24, 2018)

Love Me If You Can - Toby Keith


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm dreaming of a White Christmas...


----------



## tingo (Dec 25, 2018)

Sleepless Song - Vidar Vang


----------



## Beastie (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Dec 27, 2018)

The Barber of Seville: Figaro's Aria, by Rossini


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 28, 2018)

Johnny Winter demonstrating his Mastery of the slide guitar.


----------



## Ogis (Dec 28, 2018)

I like Gothic rock...This track is dedicated to my cat Ogis, who left this world of suffering on 11-05-2018. Rest in peace, my friend.






FIELDS OF THE NEPHILIM ~ Wail of Sumer & And There Will Your Heart Be Also


----------



## tingo (Dec 30, 2018)

Something Special - Bigbang


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## bookwormep (Jan 4, 2019)

Fridays...
Pictures at an Exhibition: The Gnome, by Mussorgsky


----------



## rsronin (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 9, 2019)

Humble Pie - I Don't Need No Doctor


----------



## Ogis (Jan 10, 2019)

Ministry - N.W.O


----------



## bookwormep (Jan 10, 2019)

The Golden Needle, by A.Produce; CD-Album: Slumberland '97


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 12, 2019)

Watch out where the huskies go...


----------



## tingo (Jan 12, 2019)

Troops - Elvira Nikolaisen


----------



## a6h (Jan 13, 2019)

*Bach*
Brandenburgisches Konzert Nr. 1 F-Dur, BWV 1046
1. Allegro

*Burzum*
Filosofem (1996)
3. Erblicket die Töchter des Firmaments

*Emperor*
Anthems to the Welkin at Dusk (1997)
7. With Strength I Burn


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 16, 2019)

Black Oak Arkansas - Uncle Elijah


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynqv8i88n1M
```





Black Oak Arkansas - Taxman


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWaLLD9d1Hs
```


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 16, 2019)

Gojira - Stranded.


----------



## Vull (Jan 16, 2019)

Bootsy Collins - Bernie's Interlude/Funkentelechy (1998)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 16, 2019)

George Clinton and the P-Funk All Stars - Dog Star


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 17, 2019)

Killer


----------



## bookwormep (Jan 17, 2019)

Signs , by Five Man Electrical Band; Album: Good-byes and Butterflies


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 18, 2019)

Happy Friday everyone, hope you have a great weekend.  Sorry I have not been around much, busy with home renovations planning.  I got a new Onkyo AV receiver and have been streaming high resolution FLAC music to it via net/minidlna and lately its been these folks I've been listening too. Lovely.

The Steeldrivers


----------



## rsronin (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 20, 2019)

PacketMan said:


> The Steeldrivers



I'll see your Steeldrivers and raise you a David Lee Roth:


----------



## fernandel (Jan 20, 2019)

Nina Hagen


----------



## fernandel (Jan 20, 2019)

Omara Portuondo


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 22, 2019)

A Perfect Circle - Pet


----------



## Ogis (Jan 24, 2019)

Celtic Frost-Ground


----------



## bookwormep (Jan 25, 2019)

Turn, turn, turn by The Byrds


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## tommiie (Jan 25, 2019)

For me it's Rammstein, Rob Zombie, et al.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tool - Bottom (Featuring Henry Rollins)


----------



## bookwormep (Jan 31, 2019)

Spem in Alium , by Thomas Tallis


----------



## tingo (Feb 2, 2019)

Wishing It Was - Santana


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## tingo (Feb 3, 2019)

Promises We Keep - Eleanor McEvoy


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## fernandel (Feb 3, 2019)

Gregory Isaacs


----------



## fernandel (Feb 3, 2019)

Ivo Pogorelich


----------



## fernandel (Feb 3, 2019)

Ruben Gonzales


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 3, 2019)

The Rolling Stones - Under My Thumb (Live)


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Feb 6, 2019)

The Easton Assassin


----------



## bookwormep (Feb 7, 2019)

Tsugaru Jongara Bushi, by the Shamisen Girls (Ki&Ki)


----------



## rsronin (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## fernandel (Feb 8, 2019)

Nina Simon


----------



## fernandel (Feb 8, 2019)

Tina Turner & Ike




Muddy Waters & The Rolling Stones


----------



## rsronin (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 12, 2019)

Living Colour - Cult of Personality


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0
```


----------



## tingo (Feb 13, 2019)

Life - Fool's Garden


----------



## fernandel (Feb 13, 2019)

Jon Batiste





Marsalis, Batiste...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 14, 2019)

Deep Purple and Orchestra backup - No One Came (Live)


----------



## bookwormep (Feb 14, 2019)

Rose of Heaven by Paul Avgerinos; CD-Album: Garden of Delight


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 16, 2019)

A boogie in your woogie


----------



## Spartrekus (Feb 16, 2019)

Best music ever ever:









						Dark Side Of The Moon : Pink Floyd : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

Tracklist: 1. Speak to Me / Breathe 2. On the Run 3. Time 4. The Great Gig in the Sky 5. Money 6. Us and Them 7. Any Colour You Like 8. Brain Damage ...



					archive.org
				












						The Dark Side of the Moon - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 16, 2019)

Black Sabbath - Into the Void (Live) 1971





Black Sabbath - Hole in  the Sky (Live) 1975


----------



## fernandel (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## fernandel (Feb 16, 2019)

Josipa Lisac - Croatia


----------



## fernandel (Feb 16, 2019)

Maksim Mrvica


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 17, 2019)

Sly Stone - Stand (Live 2008)

The Ravages of Time


----------



## rorgoroth (Feb 17, 2019)

CRIM3S - still goin


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## bookwormep (Feb 21, 2019)

DeCollage , by Thievery Corporation; CD-Album: Saudade


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 22, 2019)

Tool - Jambi


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 24, 2019)

Dixie Dregs were influential to me as a kid learning instruments.


----------



## fernandel (Feb 24, 2019)

bookwormep said:


> DeCollage , by Thievery Corporation; CD-Album: Saudade


I like it. It is on:


----------



## CoTones (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## rsronin (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## tingo (Feb 27, 2019)

Moody's Mood For Love - Van Morrison


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 28, 2019)

Zepperella - When the Levee Breaks


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 1, 2019)

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ui-zBq-f5XA
```


----------



## bookwormep (Mar 8, 2019)

Honeysuckle Rose, by Fats Waller


----------



## fernandel (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 11, 2019)

David Bowie - We are the Dead


----------



## Minbari (Mar 13, 2019)

Styx - Come Sail Away
*



*


----------



## bookwormep (Mar 14, 2019)

Night , by Ludovico Einaudi; CD/Album: Elements


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 16, 2019)

Frank Zappa - Penguin in Bondage


----------



## Vull (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## bookwormep (Mar 21, 2019)

Cherry Blossom , by Robin Spielberg; CD/Album: Another Time Another Place


----------



## obsigna (Mar 22, 2019)

The R.E.M song „Everybody Hurts“ was amazing. Now this cover from The Corrs is unbeatable:







> Cause everybody hurts
> Take comfort in your friends
> Everybody hurts
> Don't throw your hand, Oh, no
> ...


That part reminds me on BREXIT and that there are many desperate people in the U.K. now, feeling themselves trapped by some fanatics. To anyone who is sad in the U.K. now, may come what will: „You're not alone! - Take comfort in your friends!“

Another fantastic one from the same session (MTV unplugged in 1999) is a cover of the Jimi Hendrix song „Little Wing“:


----------



## fernandel (Mar 23, 2019)

Buddy Guy, Ronnie Wood, Johnny Lang






Jimmy Cliff - Vietnam


----------



## fernandel (Mar 23, 2019)

John Lee Hooke, Carlos Santana






Buddy Guy and Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## tingo (Mar 23, 2019)

obsigna said:


> Now this cover from The Corrs is unbeatable:


The Corrs - I like their music.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## bookwormep (Mar 28, 2019)

Expand , by Plastikman (Richie Hawtin)


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Mar 30, 2019)

botnit — 1991


----------



## Spartrekus (Mar 31, 2019)

what about tomorrowland?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 2, 2019)

Ｐ ｒ ｉ ｓ ｍ Ｖ ｉ ｅ ｗ ｓ  ～  Ｍ ｅ ｌ ｔ  Ａ ｗ ａ ｙ  ～  ｓ ｐ ｆ ５ ０  ｒ ｅ ｍ ｉ ｘ ｘ ｘ​


----------



## youngunix (Apr 4, 2019)

ILUXA said:


>



Between the video and your signature...I need an IV filled with sedatives!


----------



## balanga (Apr 4, 2019)

World's best guitarist....


----------



## bookwormep (Apr 12, 2019)

And the Stars Go With You, by Jonn Serrie


----------



## fernandel (Apr 12, 2019)

Franco Corelli e Renata Tebaldi


----------



## fernandel (Apr 12, 2019)

One of the best world guitarist:  Andrés Segovia





Xuefei Yang one of the best too:





Agustín Barrios is one of them also:


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 16, 2019)

The Rolling Stones - Far Away Eyes Live


----------



## Vull (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 18, 2019)

☥CRACKULA☥ - HighPitchWitchBitch


----------



## bookwormep (Apr 18, 2019)

Le Mer , by DeBussy


----------



## D-FENS (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Vallenhack (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Vallenhack (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## bookwormep (Apr 24, 2019)

Rhapsody in Blue , by George Gershwin


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 25, 2019)

Sa†anic Hispanic — Black Magick Mixtape II


----------



## Vallenhack (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Vallenhack (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## tingo (Apr 27, 2019)

Adrian - Eurythmics


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 29, 2019)

Infectious Grooves - Turtle Wax Funkaholics Anonymous

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyVywp8O8fk
```


----------



## Vull (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## bookwormep (May 2, 2019)

Bang bang , by Nancy Sinatra


----------



## fernandel (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Vallenhack (May 5, 2019)




----------



## CoTones (May 7, 2019)

Bailiffs - Pay


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 7, 2019)

Gryfon - Stellar


----------



## rsronin (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 8, 2019)

*Memphis. — LIGHT IN MY HEART*


----------



## Phishfry (May 8, 2019)

Season of the Witch catches the essence of the sixties.




Beatnick out to make it rich




This clip is short at the end by1:18.


----------



## bookwormep (May 10, 2019)

Sentinel Meadow , by Mars Lasar


----------



## Vallenhack (May 12, 2019)




----------



## bookwormep (May 16, 2019)

The Dragon's Breath, by David Arkenstone


----------



## tingo (May 18, 2019)

Vad Ska Jag Med Ett Foto På Dig? - Björns Vänner


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 19, 2019)

CVL† SH‡† — ßƟD¥ ßΔGƵ


----------



## bookwormep (May 23, 2019)

Shaman's Call by R. Carlos Nakai


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 25, 2019)

myrror x prayer - playboy


----------



## macondo (May 28, 2019)

Deodato - Prelude





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZQ_owFdHb8_


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 29, 2019)




----------



## rsronin (May 30, 2019)




----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2019)

Not sure if I posted this before:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvZY9IBD9WI_


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jun 11, 2019)

Альянс - На заре (1987)
(Alliance - At dawn (1987 (USSR)))




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUBVEKzsZ-k_


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 12, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7E_jz3jHQc_


----------



## macondo (Jun 17, 2019)

EWF - Beijo





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxE-1bRBBAU_


----------



## macondo (Jun 20, 2019)

Bolero - Ravel Orquesta Joven de la  Sinfonica de Galicia (Spain)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KsXPq3nedY_


----------



## tingo (Jun 21, 2019)

James Brown - Papa's Got A Brand New Bag


----------



## Vallenhack (Jun 23, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Qjx8IXkgjE&list=RD2Qjx8IXkgjE&start_radio=1_


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 27, 2019)

You can-not go against nature. Because when you do. Going against nature is part of nature too.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo3R3LBjDek_


----------



## macondo (Jun 30, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILNDWCLVnpw_


----------



## 8bitUtopist (Jul 1, 2019)

I like (retro)gaming and the Zelda series is my all time favorite.
So as a little tribute:


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 2, 2019)

spf5Ø — Ｄ Ｅ Ａ Ｔ Ｈ Ｃ Ａ Ｒ Ｄ 死のカード


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 3, 2019)

Infectious Grooves - Rules Go Out The Window


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PmMBHr4wTs
```


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 3, 2019)

Pressure Control - 666


----------



## macondo (Jul 4, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDFT9peYMz0_


----------



## bookwormep (Jul 5, 2019)

Piano Concert No. 22, by W.A. Mozart , pianist: Emanuel Ax - Tanglewood BSO - July 5th
We (extended family) will be there!

EDIT: also, included Mahler's Symp. No. 5; w/ IV movement "Adagietto" - Harp was beautifull!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 18, 2019)

Tool - Rosetta Stoned Live


----------



## macondo (Jul 20, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4moS2CXeU8_


----------



## fernandel (Jul 21, 2019)

Is any better than him?

https://invidio.us/watch?v=cJWjYLG3B7o&hl=en-US&local=true&autoplay=0&subtitles=,,
https://invidio.us/watch?v=6GJWWmpTrP0&hl=en-US&local=true&autoplay=0&subtitles=,,


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 21, 2019)

Johnny Winter and Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe Live

With Jimi Hendrix on bass and Johnny Winter playing lead and vocals.


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAnd09PZ7Oo
```


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 26, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUOYarOSMLo_


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 31, 2019)

I was a new wave punk




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMvI5OX6nUw_


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 31, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow3WHSTKNaA_


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 2, 2019)

30 Years of blasting metal




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA1bBmxwrUU_


----------



## tingo (Aug 4, 2019)

Orinoco Flow - Enya


----------



## bookwormep (Aug 9, 2019)

Army of Me, by Bjork




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqfQXJSvbo4_


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 11, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jnZMW8C6wA_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 26, 2019)

Type 0 Negative - Cinnamon Girl Live





Type 0 Negative - Pictures of Matchstick Men Live


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 26, 2019)

Being a South Jersey native I have to root for a Philly band.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrtxgXh7zwY_


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 26, 2019)

This was my favorite Pink Floyd album. This song was one entire album side.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54W8kktFE_o_


----------



## Geezer (Aug 26, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNrmR6M1KtI_


----------



## Beastie (Aug 27, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> Type 0 Negative - Cinnamon Girl Live
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boy, do I miss these guys!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 27, 2019)

Beastie said:


> Boy, do I miss these guys!



Well let's have some more!  The studio versions are better anyway.





Type O Negative - Cinnamon Girl

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehi7une6O4g
```





Ozzy on vocals with Type O Negative - Pictures of Matchstick Men

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIdjuaTNFMA
```


----------



## Geezer (Aug 28, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51OB2YoC4sg_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 4, 2019)

Alice in Chains - Them Bones Live


----------



## tingo (Sep 4, 2019)

Mike + The Mechanics - Don't


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 5, 2019)

Led Zeppelin - Dancing Days Live


----------



## zsolt (Sep 6, 2019)

_



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zC-QYFK7Ro&list=PLBzBwYhHpqLIO1eoxCHLjq2rUIhbOBYJT
_


Best to listen with a couple of beers onboard. Cheers!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 8, 2019)

Black Sabbath - Laguna Sunrise


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7gvGhlxg1c
```


----------



## tingo (Sep 8, 2019)

Expresso Love - Dire Straits


----------



## Geezer (Sep 10, 2019)

I am sure my last musical post (a reflection of the UK political situation) was expurgated, so here is something unrelated.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQr9WbBfoD8_


----------



## tingo (Sep 10, 2019)

Where Happiness Lives - Magnet


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 13, 2019)

Alice Cooper - Desperado Live


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGZGEOhKgw4
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 17, 2019)

Butthole Surfers - Pepper


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO8vBVUaKvk
```


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 17, 2019)

Killer 80's new wave.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4k5EsnA5KOw_


----------



## Geezer (Sep 17, 2019)

On a lighter note:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNrmR6M1KtI_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 19, 2019)

Korn - Twisted Transistor Live


----------



## rsronin (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Geezer (Sep 24, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V88yyayq6AY_


----------



## Geezer (Sep 26, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9e9tp3_PE8_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 28, 2019)

Garbage - Only Happy When It Rains Live


----------



## Geezer (Sep 29, 2019)

I think we need to be more serious on this forum:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4Bq69HfR0Y_


----------



## fernandel (Sep 29, 2019)

Hindi Zahra





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwk9KEPcovU_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI2XuIOW3gM_


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 3, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmWlWcVgYBc_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 6, 2019)

Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond Live


----------



## Geezer (Oct 7, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM_nfDPgcuI_


----------



## fernandel (Oct 7, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyCUziK-d_g_


----------



## yuripv (Oct 8, 2019)

And a bit of pop music.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6XY8FkwLjo_


----------



## Geezer (Oct 8, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZyMPToh9Yg_


----------



## Geezer (Oct 9, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IyqekXd8H8_


----------



## bookwormep (Oct 10, 2019)

Brandy by Looking Glass




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVx8L7a3MuE_


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Oct 11, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR0oq1HZpHU_


----------



## Geezer (Oct 11, 2019)

And especially for bearded, hairy old fart programmers:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5ZJui3aPoQ_


----------



## Beastie (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## tingo (Oct 13, 2019)

Sov Godt - Trang Fødsel
(I don't expect anyone but Norwegians to know this one)


----------



## Geezer (Oct 13, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hd3o9OLg_


----------



## tingo (Oct 13, 2019)

West Side Baby - Vidar Busk & His True Believers


----------



## tingo (Oct 13, 2019)

Starting To Pretend - The Jeremy Days


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 13, 2019)

An early Vince Gill in Pure Prairie League.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEhyOIwAlZw_


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 16, 2019)

T Rex - The Motivator Live


----------



## Geezer (Oct 16, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pon3Akej6F4_


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Geezer (Oct 17, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMf1_SJ7Mj8_


----------



## Beastie (Oct 18, 2019)

Hanging On The Telephone by Blondie:


----------



## Geezer (Oct 18, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hvqgb1D6Opw_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 19, 2019)

Theory of a Deadman - Lowlife


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lxINyZxbgU
```


----------



## Geezer (Oct 22, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C__aiVIAmjg_


----------



## bookwormep (Oct 25, 2019)

Truckin' by The Grateful Dead


----------



## Geezer (Oct 27, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDq0u4Q-8dA_


----------



## Fabien (Oct 27, 2019)

Thank you for sharing nice things and making me disco-vering new ears-stuff.

So, I would like to express my gratitude.

To warm up:











Now buckle up, the following is "made in France", oh la la ça pique le cul:






_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-

For fun:


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 29, 2019)

KMFDM - Looking For Strange


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 30, 2019)

Disturbed - Down With The Sickness Live


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G19UqSnNuO8
```


----------



## bookwormep (Nov 1, 2019)

Ghost Riders in the Sky by Johnny Cash




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mynzbmrtp9I_

A Night on Bald Mountain by Mussorgsky




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fizh0M8TczA_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 4, 2019)

Blue Öyster Cult - Dominance and Submission


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CG2ipzhUxc
```


----------



## Geezer (Nov 6, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZVUzho-nok_


----------



## Crivens (Nov 6, 2019)

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hKRUPYrAQoE_


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 8, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4zXwCN9M88_


----------



## ghostdawg (Nov 10, 2019)

I grew up during the '60s & '70s so I like R&B, Jazz, classic rock, some rap/hip hop & blues...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 10, 2019)

Talking Heads - Burning Down the House Live


----------



## Geezer (Nov 12, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7UmUX68KtE_


----------



## gigagoochelaar (Nov 13, 2019)

There's only one band that gives me goosebumps from time to time ...




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6DQxivxa44_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 14, 2019)

Puddle of Mud - Psycho - Featuring The Joker and Harley Quinn


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQapEytvgW4
```


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 17, 2019)

Porno for Pyro's - Kimberly Austin


----------



## Geezer (Nov 17, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL2MsEbrtgI_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 17, 2019)

Jimmy Page and Robert Plant - Most High Live

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTHXOW8XNKg
```


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Nov 19, 2019)

PORN.DARSTELLER — X-Rated


----------



## SKull (Nov 19, 2019)

ILUXA  You might like this:




_View: https://youtu.be/Jj17eaTaemY_


I'm going to see them live on Saturday


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 21, 2019)

Sammy Hagar and Montrose - Rock Candy Live


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 24, 2019)

The Offspring - Pretty Fly For A White Guy Live


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwgLH1CjbtU
```


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 24, 2019)

Primal Scream, Free
Featuring the Memphis Horns


----------



## Geezer (Nov 24, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu_ozjAu_vM_


----------



## ghostdawg (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## ghostdawg (Nov 27, 2019)

The Dirty Mac Band - Yer Blues




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeFwaWFTGYU_


John Lennon - Lead singer, Rhythm guitar
Eric Clapton - Lead guitar
Keith Richards - Bass guitar
Mitch Mitchell - Drums


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 27, 2019)

Jane's Addiction - Been Caught Stealing


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrwjiO1MCVs
```


Geezer my neighbor is a big Slade fan. He bought a Kindle but is not computer literate and didn't know how to use or set it up. I taught him how to use it, had him watch me make an email and amazon account to register it for him, told him the dangers of logging into them from public wi-fi and he was watching Slade videos on youtube yesterday.

He has ADHD and is the only one I know personally I've ever been able to teach to use something other than Windows.


----------



## Geezer (Nov 30, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> my neighbor is a big Slade fan. He bought a Kindle ... and he was watching Slade videos on youtube yesterday.



You are doing good work Trihexagonal.

If your neighbour likes loud music, you could suggest this one.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts9-4jbFWGg_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 2, 2019)

Robin Trower - Long Misty Days Live

I saw them play warmup for Foghat at Kiel in St. Louis  in 1974. It was hypnotic and he blew them away.


----------



## gigagoochelaar (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Crivens (Dec 3, 2019)

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nlPgy0ysoJk_


----------



## Geezer (Dec 4, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d73tiBBzvFM_


----------



## fernandel (Dec 8, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCQM3FvD3hg_


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 8, 2019)

Johnny Winter  - Rock And Roll, Hoochie Koo


----------



## DesktopUser1 (Dec 8, 2019)

I like grunge, alternative rock, skate punk, emo rock, Indian ragas, and mariachi.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg20K-jAn3g_


----------



## tingo (Dec 8, 2019)

Fylingdale Flyer - Jethro Tull


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (Dec 8, 2019)

Frankie Valli and The Four Seasons - Beggin'


----------



## fernandel (Dec 8, 2019)

Song for the soul (it is just mine opinion)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d84qucvg2o_


And translation:


> Maria Dolores Pradera - Pa' Todo el Año
> 
> 
> "For the whole year"
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 9, 2019)

Ozzy Osbourne - No More Tears


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CprfjfN5PRs
```


----------



## bookwormep (Dec 10, 2019)

Diese Kalte Nacht by Faun




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zr8d9sXioj4_


----------



## tingo (Dec 10, 2019)

Halflives with another cover 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCryyfb-ebU_


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 10, 2019)

I was a weekend DJ at a local dive back in the 1990's.
One of my sources of new music were a CD that was included with a music magazine.
College Music Journal was always good for two or three unique songs a month.
Many of these songs would have never made it on the radio or MTV.
I am going to post a few of my favorites. Music from around the world.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqF-RXh-06M_


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 10, 2019)

Did somebody mention Nintendo?




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBTXbHlVIng_


----------



## Geezer (Dec 11, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1Rg6r-xVmI_


----------



## Beastie (Dec 11, 2019)

Rest in peace, Marie Fredriksson.


----------



## gigagoochelaar (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 19, 2019)

The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Hey Baby Live


----------



## Geezer (Dec 21, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5XJ2GiR6Bo_


----------



## gigagoochelaar (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## fernandel (Dec 21, 2019)

Carlos Acosta





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CwT9pE2aJ8_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 23, 2019)

Deep Purple - No No No (Live)


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04O-B5aAcqE
```


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 23, 2019)

Latin Playboys - Mustard
Featuring members of Los Lobos


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 23, 2019)

Manu Chao – Bongo Bong


----------



## bjs (Dec 24, 2019)

Steve Winwood - Can't Find My Way Home


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 24, 2019)

Jimi Hendrix - Merry Christmas

☃


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Dec 26, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZUGqIN1k4g_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 27, 2019)

Silverchair - Freak (Live)


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 27, 2019)

BODY COUNT - Institutionalized
Ice-T and an updated version of the Suicidal Tenancies classic.

Not for tender ears!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 27, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> BODY COUNT - Institutionalized
> Ice-T and an updated version of the Suicidal Tenancies classic.
> 
> Not for tender ears!



I've heard it before.  Here's a NSFW version of one of my favorite songs, Mexican Radio by South Park Mexican.


----------



## gigagoochelaar (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## gigagoochelaar (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Geezer (Dec 28, 2019)

gigagoochelaar two good tunes.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykmszqag1BU_


----------



## gigagoochelaar (Dec 28, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> Geezer ... he has ADHD ...


It's like his psychologist forces him to cover up the worst source of my problem.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 28, 2019)

gigagoochelaar said:


> It's like his psychologist forces him to cover up the worst source of my problem.



I wasn't denigrating him for having ADHD, I was bragging him up for learning to use a Kindle so quickly. I spent too much time building people with disabilities up to tear them down and is not how I work.







```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TekJnD8_iIQ
```


----------



## gigagoochelaar (Dec 29, 2019)

Genesis 1:29   :weed:


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 30, 2019)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usmtd5f9xqQ_


----------



## rigoletto@ (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Geezer (Jan 1, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVr2hbE6aW0_


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 4, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHbLq694PoU_


----------



## Geezer (Jan 4, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e80qhyovOnA_


----------



## tingo (Jan 4, 2020)

Wolf - Annabel Lamb


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 10, 2020)

Rush was my first concert. RIP Neil Peart.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w3s2T0VBug_


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 17, 2020)

Remember this old Julian Lennon song?




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyquJ7YZp8_


----------



## KenGordon (Jan 18, 2020)

Love Bach, Vivaldi, Turlogh O'Carolan, Piobaireachd, Correlli, Irish pipe music: 

I can't stand rock or anything related to it. That shit started when I was in high school and I have hated it ever since. IMHO anyone who really likes that crap must be insane.

Can't stand most "modern" (so-called) "music"  Gershwin, etc. All crap. 
Hate any a-tonal, a-rythmic junk so popular now. Screechy "muzak". Elevator music. Makes me puke.

Ken Gordon


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 18, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a937A2xBmgM_
Available also in 150g black vinyl  (with lyrics on that page too)


----------



## rsronin (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## rsronin (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 20, 2020)

Black Oak Arkansas - Lord Have Mercy On My Soul

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCgs8KMU-nI
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 20, 2020)

KenGordon said:


> I can't stand rock or anything related to it. That shit started when I was in high school and I have hated it ever since. IMHO anyone who really likes that crap must be insane.



Hey, I resemble that remark...


----------



## TW1920 (Jan 20, 2020)

Metal Head 

Mostly Death Metal, some Black Metal, Dark Metal and something other good sub genres


----------



## tonnyhals (Jan 24, 2020)

Rock, Deathcore, Metalcore, HardRock, Funk, Hip-Hop, Rap, Trance, qualitative Pop.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 24, 2020)

Styx - Mr. Roboto





Beastie Boys - Intergalactic


----------



## tingo (Jan 24, 2020)

Valentine - Babel Fish


----------



## fernandel (Jan 24, 2020)

https://youtube.com/watch?v=KisHhIRihMY
https://youtube.com/watch?v=SiO_7LhPZFM


----------



## fernandel (Jan 25, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJpJ8REjvqo_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEqrnR7_yT8_


----------



## Geezer (Feb 3, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LhkyyCvUHk_


----------



## Geezer (Feb 5, 2020)

Heavy, but not metal:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4hGAWJ2zVk_


----------



## Beastie (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## GGVL (Feb 6, 2020)

*



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dQ2GGTYs7E
*


----------



## Geezer (Feb 13, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUstKvUfQ8w_


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 14, 2020)

Lead singer AND playing the drums. This guy surely runs FreeBSD under the hood.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2020)

I've been on a trip down to memory lane lately. I remember seeing Rage at Pinkpop in 1993, spent the entire concert in the mosh pit 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wauzrPn0cfg_


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 14, 2020)

RATM! I like those guys. They just started touring again.


----------



## bjs (Feb 14, 2020)

My first concert was shortly before or after this show... Saw them at Asbury Park Convention Center, New Jersey... The opening act was Kiss... Great show by both!!!


----------



## tingo (Feb 14, 2020)

Here She Comes - Kurt Nilsen


----------



## Geezer (Feb 16, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htBfNPyKKoI_


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 18, 2020)

Primus To Perform Rush Album At Each 'A Tribute To Kings' Tour Stop
					

Primus will perform all of the Rush album 'A Farewell To Kings' at each stop of their upcoming spring and summer tour.




					www.jambase.com
				







_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVUOs54Wc-U_


----------



## Geezer (Feb 20, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MFlHGP0VAc_


----------



## michael_hackson (Feb 20, 2020)

ILUXA said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a937A2xBmgM_
> Available also in 150g black vinyl  (with lyrics on that page too)



Cool song! It reminds me a lot of Yendri. Another language but same genre.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zivw5M8hWek_


----------



## a6h (Feb 20, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CxuyY7vMDw_


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 20, 2020)

Had to laugh at that one - I don 't ever remember seeing a death/black metal video in this thread. I'll play! My favorite Behemoth song:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cx01fOYsc6E_


----------



## Geezer (Feb 24, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGit0uHAMgU_


----------



## a6h (Feb 27, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTtU2VtmC_4_


----------



## Zvoni (Feb 27, 2020)

Going to pitch in:
Grew up in the 80's
Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, W.A.S.P., Saxon, Metallica (till Black Album, everything afterwards was pretty much Crap), AC/DC etc.
Not so much into Trash/Death/Speed, albeit i've seen Slayer 4 times.

Funny enough: on the side i like Rock/Metal-Coverversions of popular Pop-Songs and those Big hits from mainstream Radio.
It's just hilarious to watch peoples faces, when they first start complaining ("Oh, no! Not your Metal-Shit again"), and then start to sing the song along.. ("Huh? Whatzzat? Why do i know that crap?"). Just search for Halestorm - "Bad Romance" (Lady Gaga)

But i also like the exact opposite: I have a Reggae-Version as well as a Techno/Trance-Version of Linkin Park's "In the End".
Same with "Fear of the Dark " (Iron Maiden-Classic) as Techno-Version.

In short: I don't like a genre per se (Heavy Metal just because it's Metal), but i like songs.
Well, the exception to that is Hip Hop and all that crappy so-called "R&B / Soul" from the 90's & 00's. That is the only kind of "Music" you can chase me away with....

Highlights in my life:
Seen Iron Maiden 12 times, and been once on stage with them during "Heaven can wait" for the singalong part.
Right now i'm way beyond over 300 concerts in my life (I've seen Metallica as support Band for AC/DC in 1991),
those include Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, Guns'N Roses, Black Sabbath with Dio, Deep Purple, Motörhead, Manowar, and a lot of others i don't remember anymore, since i don't collect concert-tickets.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 1, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U5_HZSh1yw_


----------



## michael_hackson (Mar 6, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Uee_mcxvrw_


----------



## a6h (Mar 7, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU-q8R82-Zs_


Johann Sebastian Bach
Es ist dir gesagt, Mensch, was gut ist (BWV 45)
Teil II
4. Arioso (Bass): Es werden viele zu mir sagen an jenem Tage

English Translations:
http://www.emmanuelmusic.org/notes_translations/translations_cantata/t_bwv045.htm


----------



## fernandel (Mar 21, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaGxCQy3EJ0_


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 21, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvczPfJ3VIQ_


----------



## Geezer (Mar 22, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGiDbIVhgkM_


----------



## Zvoni (Mar 22, 2020)

Ahhhh..... i need my daily dose of this song.....





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYjIlHWBAVo_


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 2, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUs580DRn6k_


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2020)

Time for some old school hip hop. Actually seen them perform live at the Def Jam Tour back in 1986 (I was 15  ). Same concert also had performances from LL Cool J and Eric B & Rakim.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fN5RX15Zhw_


----------



## Zvoni (Apr 2, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Time for some old school hip hop. Actually seen them perform live at the Def Jam Tour back in 1986 (I was 15  ). Same concert also had performances from LL Cool J and Eric B & Rakim.


Old school Hip Hop?
I remember 1992 seeing live in Concert: Grandmaster Flash & MC Kurtis Blow with Sugarhillgang as support in a tiny club (maybe 400 people capacity)
Ahhh.... fond memories.....

EDIT: Arrived yesterday in my "analogue" Mail......
Let's hope, all that madness about viral mexican beer will be over until then....


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2020)

Zvoni said:


> Grandmaster Flash & MC Kurtis Blow


I have those on tape, still have a shopping bag full of old tapes from the 70's and 80's  


Zvoni said:


> in a tiny club (maybe 400 people capacity)


Awesome! Would have liked to see them live but I don't think they ever came to the Netherlands. I was probably too young to get in any way.


----------



## Zvoni (Apr 2, 2020)

SirDice said:


> I have those on tape, still have a shopping bag full of old tapes from the 70's and 80's
> 
> Awesome! Would have liked to see them live but I don't think they ever came to the Netherlands. I was probably too young to get in any way.


In 1992? You would have been, what? 21? (If you were 15 in 1986 it makes you the same age as me --> was born in the year of the Pig 1971 )
Funny thing: I was actually good friends with the owner of that club, and i was there in the afternoon, when the bands arrived.
Both, the owner of the club and his brother had a NewFoundlander Dog each. Each Dog about 50-60 Kg (so, not small Rabbits what they call dogs).
The guys from Sugarhillgang came downstairs (Club is in a basement), saw the dogs, turned around, and left, leaving us mystified.
5 Minutes later their Tour-Manager came downstairs, asking if we could lock the dogs away, since his boys were deathly afraid of dogs.
Now, if you know, that each guy of the Sugarhillgang is at least 1,80m / 100 Kg......
We were just laughing our asses of, but did lock away the dogs...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 2, 2020)

Zvoni said:


> In 1992? You would have been, what? 21? (If you were 15 in 1986 it makes you the same age as me --> was born in the year of the Pig 1971 )


I actually thought that was a typo and you meant 1982. But yes, I'm the same age, also born in 1971. I had a major Hip Hop phase in my early teens. 

I took the name Dice from an early Mantronix track. Was also quite into graffiti back then and Dice was my tag name. Friends kept calling me Dice and so the moniker stuck. There are lots of people I've met over the years that only know me as Dice and never knew my real name. 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cvfqdwF04M_


----------



## Geezer (Apr 3, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D28GRIjmuCU_


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 3, 2020)

in my synth-pop stage 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xad5QLKzfJ8_


for the other way





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0Q7yaDqLqs_


----------



## bkouhi (Apr 3, 2020)

A great didgeridoo solo:


----------



## Geezer (Apr 8, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As484UuVV2Y_


----------



## mickey (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Crivens (Apr 8, 2020)

Just discovered Kebu.




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rI65leWtd7c_


An old classic beautifully played. Who else remembers  the good old Korg?


----------



## fernandel (Apr 12, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyvECYtrhDM_


----------



## fernandel (Apr 12, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kveooWmqqr8_


----------



## fernandel (Apr 12, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guKoNCQFAFk_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua2k52n_Bvw_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5jI9I03q8E_


----------



## rsronin (Apr 12, 2020)

https://globalclassics.lnk.to/MaxRichter_Sleep


----------



## sean121 (Apr 13, 2020)

My favorite genres are-
Rock
Pop
Raps
Soft melodies


----------



## bkouhi (Apr 17, 2020)

A dark ambient/post-black album from a mysterious French band. Their music is really unique, it's something different. You'd experience strange things while listening to their music. Sometimes it calms you down, other times it could even scare you. I highly recommend it to everybody, so far this is my greatest discovery in music. The interesting part is that, there's virtually no information about them on the Internet, at least I couldn't find anything.


----------



## Geezer (Apr 17, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeE0fpKjbKI_


----------



## mickey (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 25, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNVrdYGiULM_


----------



## Geezer (Apr 27, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09hlFBNiV2A_


----------



## tingo (Apr 27, 2020)

Ølkassen - Ingenting.


----------



## bookwormep (Apr 27, 2020)

Maybe no BSO Tanglewood concert this summer.... ;-;   ...


----------



## FTN806 (May 3, 2020)

Grateful Dead and Neil Young


----------



## Geezer (May 3, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7147pAjGbpU_


----------



## Beastie (May 4, 2020)




----------



## bookwormep (May 5, 2020)

Vienna Philharmonic with John Williams conductor: "Imperial March" - May the 4th b/w/u




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsMWVW4xtwI_


----------



## FTN806 (May 5, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgPITdW3lRA_


----------



## Phishfry (May 7, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gChOifUJZMc_


----------



## bjs (May 12, 2020)

Daryl Hall, of Hall & Oats fame, Live from Daryl's House... Sort of his take on a "Crossroads" type show, this from the episode with Cee Lo Green... Love a good little jam!!!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoXxdObGKuI_


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 13, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvdYgjT-Zpw_


----------



## PMc (May 13, 2020)

Folks, the mark was hit. *sigh*

"Digital Ghouls" - thats just perfectly expressed. And there are more of such delights in these lyrics.

I would suppose it shouldn't be too difficult for an artist to properly express the situation. So either they usually don't perceive it, or they have various, probably commercial, reasons to avoid mentioning it. But here it fits into the trademark anyway - so probably the leap wasn't really big; nevertheless this should do to restore my appreciation of that combo. (When you click thru to YT, lyrics are below the clip.)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LczGSoibRe8_


----------



## Geezer (May 14, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM_nfDPgcuI_


----------



## 53hornet (May 17, 2020)

+1 for Big Band/Swing. I didn't live through it but I love the music around the 1930s and 1940s. I also enjoy some classic Rock'n'Roll. Other tastes are all over the place: soundtrack, orchestral, metal. I really like some of the stuff Postmodern Jukebox has put out, rewriting modern music with ragtime/jazz/swing influence. Neat stuff!


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 17, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cQlVww0zKo_


----------



## GGVL (May 18, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpltX664ADI_


----------



## GGVL (May 18, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE32pvvaDT8_


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 22, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN3wjC4Z8_c_


----------



## Geezer (May 23, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08tYrBCgXlU_


----------



## Menelkir (May 28, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9X1C7pTu-M





View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGmGMEVbTAY
_


----------



## Geezer (May 29, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8RShs00yR0_


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 29, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gphiFVVtUI_


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jun 4, 2020)

Mother Anarchy Loves Her Sons [English Subtitle]




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_T7bD4pAlE_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh-KyZXgviM_

Words for this song were written by Nestor Mahno (Makhno), he was famous Ukrainian anarchist, who controlled pretty big territory 100 years ago during Russian Revolution, before Moscow "communist" party betrayed him and destroyed his army. One of their slogan was "Freedom or Death", which is pretty similar to famous UNIX slogan) BTW, real anarchy has nothing to do with emigrants, punks, races, gays... or "order"/"disorder". Anarchy is a political system without any kind of central government. It's pretty similar to *real* communism, which never happened in USSR, because we had dictate of Moscow party (Moscow is also called as "Third Rome"), while real communism - is power of communes, which should be 100% free and should include conscious local people, which are able to rule with their local territory, without any "help" from "Big Brother" snakes.


----------



## Geezer (Jun 8, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJDQFLLdZ_k_


----------



## jomonger (Jun 9, 2020)

While my most favorite music is progressive and fusion jazz, I find Boris Brejcha sets best for programming.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WddpRmmAYkg_


----------



## a6h (Jun 12, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DOamgay6Mw_


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jun 12, 2020)

jomonger said:


> While my most favorite music is progressive and fusion jazz, I find Boris Brejcha sets best for programming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome. Adding to my music list. Thank you!


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 13, 2020)

Nine Inch Nails is one of my favorites.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5A-EnVJyg8_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysFxrPNjvNA_


----------



## phalange (Jun 14, 2020)

Well in the spirit of industrial


----------



## bjs (Jun 14, 2020)

A little Pink Floyd, live...





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEMy34qhQe4_


----------



## joeafterdinner (Jun 14, 2020)

I enjoy just about everything. Lately I have been listening to a lot of downtempo type of artists, such as these:

Julia Kent - modern classical
Cujo - drum & bass
The Frozen Vaults - lo-fi, modern classical
Against All Logic - mixture


----------



## Menelkir (Jun 14, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC7sHxzRQAA&_


----------



## Geezer (Jun 15, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p_xAToFzck_


----------



## a6h (Jun 18, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_bI6hlINok_


----------



## tingo (Jun 20, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/fstnVzw7Vbw_


----------



## judd (Jun 20, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/IbW5K2F1N28_


----------



## rorgoroth (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## macondo (Jun 24, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW85tPFLiPE_


----------



## macondo (Jun 24, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuAYUVMdSrw_


----------



## Mjölnir (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeah, Jazz rules! And if you listen carefully, eben some greasy mainstream pop music is jazzy 
Haha, when I was 6-9years old ('70ies), my ma took me to concerts of _Frank Zappa, Stones, Rory Gallagher, etc.pp..._ and the legendary _Ton Steine Scherben (Rio Reiser)_ had their studio in our hippie community for half a year when they were searching for a new studio.  I should update my status since I'm lost in music for 5 hours now...
<iframe src="



_View: https://www.youtube.com/embed/FGQdlw9-7tk_
"></iframe>

Music is what makes people connected to each other! Makes us feel groovy!  Guess what - God is a DJ!


----------



## Geezer (Jun 25, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykmszqag1BU_


----------



## a6h (Jun 25, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEYOt6hE4WQ_


----------



## phalange (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## judd (Jun 26, 2020)

Extremely Masterful !!!





_View: https://youtu.be/eHKG7EMxWW8_


----------



## judd (Jun 26, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/0Fy7opKu46c_


----------



## judd (Jun 26, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/TMiAQPABgHA_


----------



## judd (Jun 26, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/DibevdT56pQ_


----------



## judd (Jun 26, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/Vppbdf-qtGU_


----------



## judd (Jun 26, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/Ae829mFAGGE_


----------



## judd (Jun 26, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/nVlSkN-ytxM_


----------



## judd (Jun 26, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/6hBLHkmBKDg_


----------



## ImmyChan (Jun 26, 2020)

Generally speaking all listen to all sorts of music, I tend to gravitate more towards rock and punk though, but I'm also very fond of Jazz, I'll sometimes listen to other genres too though


----------



## judd (Jun 27, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/_4E7LoI5mBY_


----------



## judd (Jun 27, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/1eNSWZ4x2ZU_


----------



## judd (Jun 27, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/rk8bEbmwOh0_


----------



## judd (Jun 28, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/BAfFSDmDxlw_


----------



## judd (Jun 28, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/zGcahwgQWiY_


----------



## judd (Jun 28, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/4pirlRTAD6U_


----------



## Geezer (Jul 2, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXmrMMYpQL4_


----------



## SirDice (Jul 2, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J3lwZjHenA_


----------



## phalange (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh, I love old school electro/hip hop





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ot8ZrFB7G6Q_


----------



## phalange (Jul 3, 2020)

Yeah me too, and Grandmaster flash was my favorite for sure.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 3, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGDqUtVOWxg_


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 4, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goewNxBbo4Q_
Listen in 0.75 speed


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 7, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuAMm2Ub-60_


----------



## Dfrnln (Jul 7, 2020)

I like listening to rap, classical (sometimes), drumnbass music. (veela, feint)


----------



## judd (Jul 7, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/NRtn-8aPaao_


----------



## Geezer (Jul 9, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s4KfO7xX-0_


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 10, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTBK1XqZqLA_


----------



## tingo (Jul 14, 2020)

Prairie Wedding - Mark Knopfler


----------



## SKull (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## a6h (Jul 17, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXSh-c-Qsf4_

Testament, Practice what you preach - Live in London


----------



## judd (Jul 17, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/lAOKwD0gabU_


----------



## judd (Jul 17, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/yqzUsATxom4_


----------



## judd (Jul 17, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/XjqykLGsjE8_


----------



## judd (Jul 17, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/kaIZWjItReI_


----------



## judd (Jul 17, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/7wRHBLwpASw_


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 18, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLM8jBEY1i0_


----------



## tingo (Jul 18, 2020)

Det Bedste Til Meg Og Mine Venner - Gasolin'


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 18, 2020)

Sad that this is the only album of this kind from this band (from 2011), I kinda like it.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adaTEdqR4xI&list=PL-rF8DJ9OnC15_2GW-6GbX-XAmq6tx4wS&index=2&t=0s_


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 19, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vB8BVp5z-xo_


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 19, 2020)

I promise, I'll be quiet





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-HOsmT9n3I_


----------



## Geezer (Jul 19, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oJ5SyIj5BY_


----------



## Geezer (Jul 21, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLtmmFjxSoc_


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 21, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHRpU5o-oIU_


----------



## macondo (Jul 24, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WxXi7dvi4c&list=RDGe0vaqnijB0&index=5_


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 25, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7ilYjrLYRs_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vStjmYxetY0_


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 25, 2020)

More good music from dead people. Fleetwood Mac




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQmmByJwKFI_


----------



## judd (Jul 26, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/HYFLfPIMMXA_


----------



## a6h (Jul 28, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBsKplb2E6Q_


----------



## Geezer (Jul 30, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjL7vO8-NOg_


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 2, 2020)

No matter if you understand the german text... if you do, chances are you'll like this even more:
<iframe width="927" height="521" src="



_View: https://www.youtube.com/embed/7kzUwxAkzPU_
" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>
And these lovely & creative young women have another argument on their side: they played on the Open Source Festival!


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 2, 2020)

Some more of exiting young german musicians.  Berlin rocks...  The previous comments applies as well. The text is _subversive_... but you don't have to understand it.  It's about the groove  Here's the official studio version
<iframe width="927" height="521" src="



_View: https://www.youtube.com/embed/-bF7kKpRVQw_
" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## a6h (Aug 6, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWB5JZRGl0U_


----------



## Geezer (Aug 6, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw1KAlQSYjw_


----------



## judd (Aug 6, 2020)

Some good old ballads to try to spend the night, I can't sleep ..





_View: https://youtu.be/WseswDFyEZk_


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 6, 2020)

A very good Radio station: NDR Blue.  Now playing _The Cure (Live)_.  No link, you know it's epic.


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## phalange (Aug 7, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> _The Cure (Live)_.



And in _that_ spirit, here they are playing Forest at 300 miles per hour.


----------



## judd (Aug 7, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/0LfySGh8GqQ_


----------



## judd (Aug 7, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/1E_cIsNWU54_


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 7, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewdBRb7RTNc_


----------



## Geezer (Aug 7, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfn28Mfqw5k_


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZhFIfsR-V0_


----------



## judd (Aug 8, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/W3BzAKHCEvo_


----------



## judd (Aug 8, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/FhKJgqxNDD8_


----------



## judd (Aug 8, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/fGL1_cYFN50_


----------



## judd (Aug 8, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/lnPDPMgSFG8_


----------



## judd (Aug 8, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/5DDEl7JnWvo_


----------



## judd (Aug 8, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/TqyLnMa3DJw_


----------



## judd (Aug 8, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/-ywL_zokELE_


----------



## judd (Aug 8, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/w1LCF7dU_f0_


----------



## judd (Aug 8, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/t9kdOHB4r08_


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 9, 2020)

judd, do you want to explore some new stuff?  Here're the amazing _Khruangbin_ from Texas:


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 9, 2020)

I feel kind of ashamed to pick three tracks from this record.  It's one of those epic recordings that one can listen from start to end.  The whole playlist is here: _The Neville Brothers -- Brother's Keeper_


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 9, 2020)

Here's a young musician with an outstanding voice: _AnnenMayKantereit_


----------



## judd (Aug 9, 2020)

mjollnir 

I am very used to Classics of all musical genres, I listen to music all day, since having my eardrums pierced and a permanent ringing in my ears, music makes me feel much better and I don't want to know what silence is for me.

These guys are really talented and synchronized in their performance, I will follow them from now on and I thank them for opening my musical world even more.

Realmente lo aprecio.


----------



## Geezer (Aug 12, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nf5VyHEB6k_


----------



## Menelkir (Aug 12, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyn7sfQT0NI_


----------



## judd (Aug 13, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/ond4Wp9nPhM_


----------



## judd (Aug 13, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/WvRGe0EeIhg_


----------



## judd (Aug 13, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/bzEYNsFC2gE_


----------



## a6h (Aug 15, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g12AZMSaLGM_


Lyrics IT/EN: https://lyrics-on.net/en/1125895-il-conformista-lyrics.html


----------



## a6h (Aug 15, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7rZCjUWfs8_


----------



## judd (Aug 17, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/3mi145S-HfQ_


----------



## judd (Aug 17, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/E-jS4e3zacI_


----------



## Grell (Aug 18, 2020)

1979, a song from my favorite band, Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Geezer (Aug 18, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPEhQugz-Ew_


----------



## Geezer (Aug 18, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_FrJ7hzSXI_


----------



## Geezer (Aug 18, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRIeYMgAv94_


----------



## Geezer (Aug 22, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c9KBWU1pMA_


----------



## judd (Aug 22, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/CxTk0Wq-jKc_


----------



## judd (Aug 22, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/kIufLA7Bx2Q_


----------



## judd (Aug 22, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/lc6F47Z6PI4_


----------



## judd (Aug 22, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/4z2DtNW79sQ_


----------



## judd (Aug 22, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/ftjEcrrf7r0_


----------



## judd (Aug 23, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/M4lsB-B1O7U_


----------



## tingo (Aug 23, 2020)

Apologise - Eleanor McEvoy


----------



## judd (Aug 23, 2020)

tingo said:


> Apologise - Eleanor McEvoy







_View: https://youtu.be/D9BvOHu-6gY

_


----------



## Geezer (Aug 24, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqPfqb34m60_


----------



## Geezer (Aug 24, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zzwbYyvWiU_


----------



## judd (Aug 24, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/spJ-nQ1iiH0_


----------



## judd (Aug 24, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/-Suv1IFm7wI_


----------



## judd (Aug 24, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/d_0khAAItqg_


----------



## judd (Aug 25, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/GmWcWxKDDNc_


----------



## Geezer (Aug 25, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAe1ge7YwFg_


----------



## Geezer (Aug 25, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijMYA9joQSM_


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM8dCGIm6yc_


----------



## Geezer (Aug 25, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g33-W9t2q2Q_


----------



## a6h (Aug 25, 2020)

I listen to music 24/7 but I'm not fond of videos (esp. online). Occasionally I click on some music/youtube links, shared here and there, like this one Thread music.34705/post-475397. and recently I get more often notice like this one:


> Video unavailable This video contains content from Studio Hamburg, who has blocked it on copyright grounds


I'm not a copyright expert but it's very annoying. _Rick Beato_ has a *rant* on similar subject.


----------



## judd (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes, you're right.
It has also happened to me that when I post a video, the next day a grey screen appears saying that the author withdrew it from the line.
Better said removed by Google=Youtube.

I have also seen several times that they are not interested in copyright, it is what there is ...


----------



## Grell (Aug 26, 2020)

Here's a music video with a lot of video game references by a somewhat obscure electronic band, Gunship:


----------



## Geezer (Aug 27, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iukUMRlaBBE_


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 27, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuSJ0djewQU_


----------



## judd (Aug 29, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/Mqfwbf3X8SA_


----------



## judd (Aug 29, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/Lli99OmkPwM_


----------



## judd (Aug 29, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/0FMfsT11pdA_


----------



## judd (Aug 29, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/r3hCgDg4XAA_


----------



## Grell (Aug 29, 2020)

XTC - Making Plans for Nigel


----------



## judd (Aug 30, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/Qk3wkVw8FME_


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 30, 2020)

My favorite band 






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMnZ0t3wffg_


----------



## judd (Aug 30, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/CxTk0Wq-jKc_


----------



## judd (Aug 30, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/QKZN8qGdlJo_


----------



## judd (Aug 30, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/yi6NGtz53K4_


----------



## rsronin (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Jae (Sep 1, 2020)

Gidorah - Toilet Story 4


----------



## mark_j (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't really have a favourite genre, so to speak. Different music for different occasions.
For example, I love to code while listening to trance. Some people say my code looks like it was written while I was in a trance... sadly. 
I appreciate good vocal tones and musicianship.
Some of the artists I am most often heard listening to (in no particular order):
Traveling Wilburys
Enya, 
V.A.S.T.,
The Beloved, 
Galantis, 
Def Leppard, 
The Cars,
Pendulum,
Glen Campbell.

I will pick two diverse artists:
1. Pendulum: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY9Krj7Wxe8_

and
2. Glen Campbell: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4Ga67EDrKI_


----------



## Geezer (Sep 1, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWqw0DQLEm0_


----------



## mickey (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## tingo (Sep 5, 2020)

David Sanborn - Back Again


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 6, 2020)

Listening to movies (without video) can be very entertaining and/or funny!  Even trash movies or low-brainer, dumb TV series can make a quantum leap in quality without visual input 
I have an external reciever for my TV connected to the stereo amplifier, so I save electricity by switching off the TV.  Today I listened to _The adventures of Huckleberty Finn._  Great experience!


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 6, 2020)

Here's the amazing _Perpetuum Jazzile - Africa_


----------



## Crivens (Sep 6, 2020)

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jVkN2WNOnuc_


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 6, 2020)

Oh, now I got stuck on youtube's autoplay...


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Crivens (Sep 6, 2020)

For some old guys here, back in the days of the KleinComputer...




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bfspo0ktHF0_


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Crivens (Sep 6, 2020)

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6UEnVZ3j6UA&t=78[/:'url]_


----------



## Crivens (Sep 6, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Even trash movies or low-brainer, dumb TV series can make a quantum leap in quality without visual input


I'll just say "_Warum liegt denn hier..._" and wait for the calls for mind bleach.


----------



## judd (Sep 6, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/c0uMXA51DXA_


----------



## judd (Sep 6, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/UaemTa0_Ce8_


----------



## judd (Sep 6, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/ub0J8ZdaKE8_


----------



## judd (Sep 6, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/KXp9cy6RfbM_


----------



## judd (Sep 6, 2020)

tingo said:


> David Sanborn - Back Again







_View: https://youtu.be/8Q1eXtSKXQ4_


----------



## judd (Sep 6, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/fqUiqHPUDOw_


----------



## judd (Sep 6, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/aVLonpBtkH0_


----------



## judd (Sep 6, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/1vhFnTjia_I_


----------



## twllnbrck (Sep 6, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwNlQRvV-b4&list=RDhwNlQRvV-b4&index=3_


----------



## judd (Sep 6, 2020)

Crivens said:


> _View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6UEnVZ3j6UA&t=78[/:'url]_



With your permission. 




_View: https://youtu.be/6UEnVZ3j6UA_


----------



## a6h (Sep 7, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fH2FOn1V5g_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXL9FA8Hcho_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-ASd0a5ZFQ_


----------



## mark_j (Sep 7, 2020)

LOL @ James Last Star wars. Listening to that makes me think of The Mod Squad, Shaft and Starsky & Hutch (and maybe even CHiPs). That's sooooo '70s.

Boogie Down!  Groovy beat, man! 


It's like James Last missed out by about 60+ years from the Big Band era. (He was sort of born post that, so probably influenced him).


----------



## a6h (Sep 7, 2020)

mark_j That Sound of Music opening and James Last star war intro, literally made me fall in love with music.


----------



## mark_j (Sep 7, 2020)

Yes, that "Tiger Feet" is also some powerful music/medley.


----------



## Grell (Sep 7, 2020)

Alphaville - Forever Young


----------



## Crivens (Sep 7, 2020)

... a drummer in dress shirt and a bloomin' TIE? No way I can take that serious.


----------



## a6h (Sep 7, 2020)

Crivens said:


> a drummer in dress shirt and a bloomin' TIE?


Interesting point. I'm going to raise the standard, this time no tie:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Imk5oxVNlWg_


----------



## mark_j (Sep 7, 2020)

Ah, Animal, one of the best drummers ever since John Bonham.


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 7, 2020)

For shure James Last's audience was kind of stuffy, but that guy was a true musician & even kind of _stage hog_...  anyway, here's another _modern traditional_ musician:


----------



## Crivens (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm looking for a place in the woods where I can set up my 800W 5.1 again and blast music without any neighbor gettin on me.

At 4:25 is a drummer, and you can feel it in your face about 70m away (I did at the live performance on the Museumsinsel.




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Op6FvkULBSs_


----------



## fernandel (Sep 7, 2020)

You are young still


----------



## judd (Sep 7, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/nT-Mi304xoA_☮


----------



## judd (Sep 7, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/iwyQ2H7kGrw_ ☮


----------



## judd (Sep 8, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/kzk2PfkoT4c_


----------



## judd (Sep 8, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/Y86s4XAoCAc_


----------



## Crivens (Sep 8, 2020)

Only a little bit trollish but a huge dose of amazement and wonder at the cosmos: 



_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Qav-vaTtBfI_


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 10, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jthnQkewsjs_


----------



## judd (Sep 10, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/bLnUJQut-kc_


----------



## Grell (Sep 10, 2020)

One of the few Zappa songs i listen to: "Dumb All Over"


----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## phalange (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## mark_j (Sep 12, 2020)

And... the Boss is back.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQyLEz0qy-g_


----------



## judd (Sep 12, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/M9NnQUYo6cA_


----------



## judd (Sep 12, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/oHCVGYBa22c_


----------



## Grell (Sep 12, 2020)

Gary Numan's "M.E."


----------



## tingo (Sep 14, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPf28jaiU90_


----------



## a6h (Sep 15, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcTS3RKW-cc_


----------



## judd (Sep 15, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/lDLFoLOASCM_


----------



## judd (Sep 15, 2020)

Chapel Hart - "Jesus & Alcohol" [OFFICIAL VIDEO] with The Rev Billy F Gibbons/ ZZ TOP




_View: https://youtu.be/1_bMgoPAlTY_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 18, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcSYA-tX9LQ_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 18, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aORly470P6g_


----------



## a6h (Sep 18, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTnxBoykTrs_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 18, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIw7oeZKpZc_


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 18, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1J_lxbaQxQ_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 19, 2020)

"All that we are, all that we need, they're different things"




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC7sHxzRQAA_


----------



## a6h (Sep 19, 2020)

Menelkir Finally some doom flavour! thanks for Sleep - Dopesmoker


----------



## a6h (Sep 19, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTtU2VtmC_4_


----------



## judd (Sep 19, 2020)

This radio is from A FRIEND, the site is on http:// and not on https:// as it should be to have more security, but for sure, no problem !





						Inicio
					

Web oficial de oh radio. Radio online, noticias e información



					www.ohradiofm.com


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 19, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ysBMZSzpp8_


----------



## phalange (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Mjölnir (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## marcelbonnet (Sep 20, 2020)

OMG, 39 pages late... Next time, a google form and final statistics would be very interesting  I hope rock is in top 3 .

To name a few:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVOuYquXuuc_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK2hKzZss5Y_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuwU3K6U1_w_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3LvhdFEOqs_


----------



## Grell (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## tingo (Sep 25, 2020)

Vinterland - Ulf Lundell


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 29, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85vasG86zAk_


----------



## phalange (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## tingo (Oct 4, 2020)

Rock Road To Dublin - The Blarney Lads.


----------



## bookwormep (Oct 6, 2020)

Tears for Fears - Everybody Wants to Rule the World




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGCdLKXNF3w_


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 6, 2020)

RIP Eddie.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4wGJBBnfqQ_


----------



## judd (Oct 9, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/gEPmA3USJdI_


----------



## phalange (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 9, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EORSLz0_BRU_


----------



## a6h (Oct 11, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLmfSvy4rmo_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHRyMcH6WMM_


----------



## phalange (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## judd (Oct 17, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/gSS2IgnnBo8_


----------



## judd (Oct 17, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/NRtn-8aPaao_


----------



## judd (Oct 17, 2020)

_View: https://youtu.be/xkXG9FwPg1I_


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 17, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_WYwfrMFko_


----------



## phalange (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## a6h (Oct 21, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FMGYycBAMU_


----------



## phalange (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Grell (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Phishfry (Oct 27, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrZBiqK0p9E_


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 27, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFe0sc8XW94_


----------



## Grell (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Phishfry (Oct 31, 2020)

Back when people were naive enough to think that Tibet could be freed from the clutches of tyranny.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zjmtup6HdjQ_


----------



## a6h (Nov 1, 2020)

Nailbomb (Max Cavalera of Sepultura) Recorded live on June 3, 1995 during the Dynamo Festival at Vliegbasis Welschap, Netherlands.

[Best part]: 16:16





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ7C0VDVkHQ_


----------



## phalange (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## phalange (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## macondo (Nov 5, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDDkCiUhHCc_


----------



## scottro (Nov 5, 2020)

Well, in these depressing days, I picked a happy one.  Walking on Sunshine, Katrina and the Waves, worth it for her little dance at the begining.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPUmE-tne5U_


----------



## phalange (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 7, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJw2qd3MtqE_


----------



## a6h (Nov 8, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnJVcuUDnW4_


----------



## fernandel (Nov 8, 2020)

_View: https://vimeo.com/153652820_

John Lee Hooker, Carlos Santana and Etta Jones - Full concert


----------



## macondo (Nov 8, 2020)

PA   












 

 PA   












_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRepkq51iOQ_



Side A 1. "Also Sprach Zarathustra" 2. "Spirit of Summer" 3. "Carly & Carole" 
Side B 1. "Baubles, Bangles and Beads" 2. "Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun" 3. "September 13"


----------



## phalange (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## phalange (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Phishfry (Nov 25, 2020)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXcFFNx0_g8_


----------



## phalange (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## tingo (Dec 2, 2020)

Pick 'em Up And Lay 'Em Down - Toby Keith


----------



## rsronin (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## judd (Dec 2, 2020)

tingo said:


> Pick 'em Up And Lay 'Em Down - Toby Keith






_View: https://youtu.be/aK_OUOVsK84_

Good country !


----------



## tingo (Dec 16, 2020)

Til Minne Om - Vamp 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuV5SpbJvWI_


----------



## phalange (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## fel1x (Dec 29, 2020)

I like EDM. It makes me type faster(but I don't know why). I recommand you Tobu's or Elektronomia's song.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 30, 2020)

Hendrix filmed in his prime. Fresh footage from 1970 in Hawaii.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFfnlYbFEiE_










						Live In Maui
					

This collection couples the feature-length documentary 'Music, Money, Madness . . . Jimi Hendrix In Maui' on Blu-ray with 'Live In Maui' -- released as a 2 CD set or 3 LP set. The Blu-ray includes the full documentary film plus all the footage from the two afternoon performances captured on July...




					www.jimihendrix.com


----------



## a6h (Jan 1, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> Hendrix filmed in his prime. Fresh footage from 1970 in Hawaii.


For some strange reason, I like its cover better!





_View: https://vimeo.com/249735175_


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 1, 2021)

Stevie Ray Vaughan also performed it quite well too.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgIB1OL09H0_


----------



## a6h (Jan 1, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan also performed it quite well too.


Thanks, I didn't heard this one from him His texan blues songs are fantastic.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 1, 2021)

My favorite track from Stevie Ray:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQuY7dHfWrM_


----------



## rsronin (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Crivens (Jan 1, 2021)

Just discovered this here - not sure yet.




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h1BsKIP4uYM_


----------



## tingo (Jan 5, 2021)

House Of Cards - Babel Fish


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOY8Zs-CeQw_


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ2cEc_TCH8_


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2021)

Doing updates... Need some good tunes 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZ2oXzrnti4_


----------



## Beastie (Jan 8, 2021)

When Elon Musk was a kid...


----------



## rorgoroth (Jan 8, 2021)

This is a pretty hot track atm


----------



## judd (Jan 18, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/HTO1B7hAK60_


----------



## judd (Jan 28, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/4dKbATty508_


----------



## judd (Jan 28, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/P5ZJui3aPoQ_


----------



## judd (Jan 28, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/POicJGqCEFI_


----------



## judd (Jan 28, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/e4Ao-iNPPUc_


----------



## Factor (Jan 28, 2021)

GuillotinePartition said:


> What's your favorite genre of music?


So many. 
Country
Rock. Led Zeppelin greatest rock band ever.
Horn and Piano Jazz


----------



## judd (Jan 28, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/2Lvdci4dQos_


----------



## judd (Jan 28, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/upKtoIxXoig_


----------



## judd (Jan 28, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/_RLNf2EneZ4_


----------



## judd (Jan 28, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/jGVuT0PPFdw_


----------



## obsigna (Jan 28, 2021)

Aida Garifullina — A Russian soprano performing fantastic interpretations:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0hILluEByU_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB2g0HhYNCU_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I065oHtGSu8_


----------



## judd (Jan 28, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/85VnUi4obdI_


----------



## judd (Jan 28, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/Sy4dhcELoqc_


----------



## judd (Jan 28, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/EoKlrdtd0xY_


----------



## judd (Jan 28, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/IbW5K2F1N28_


----------



## judd (Jan 30, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/ZxgMGk9JPVA_


----------



## judd (Jan 30, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/X4bgXH3sJ2Q_


----------



## judd (Jan 30, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/W19m-boZRVw_


----------



## wolffnx (Jan 30, 2021)

I am not the "mix" guy type, but its work for making workouts in the gym






(at my 40 years old


----------



## tingo (Jan 30, 2021)

All Creation - Danko Fjeld Andersen


----------



## Mjölnir (Jan 31, 2021)

This is *Band of Gold* - _Look at me_ (2018)
The video is only a _freeze_ (still picture) + audio, so it's low-bandwidth.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 31, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRjxNj-NchU_


----------



## Mjölnir (Feb 1, 2021)

Some _good vibes_ to help through the lockdown...
Music performed close to & within a small audience is wonderful.  This is
Celeste - Stop this Flame (live @ Ina's Nacht)





My sister gave me this hint:
Elen - Liegen ist Frieden (live @ Ina's Nacht)





...and something more quite & slow.
Alin Coen feat. Ina Müller - Festhalten (live @ Ina's Nacht)


----------



## judd (Feb 1, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/W3BzAKHCEvo_


----------



## tingo (Feb 1, 2021)

Ryggen Fri - Ulf Lundell


----------



## judd (Feb 3, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/5rOiW_xY-kc_


----------



## a6h (Feb 3, 2021)

judd said:


> youtu.be/Sy4dhcELoqc


The best Megadeth concert: That One Night: Live In Buenos Aires 2007 with best performance of "Jet Intro" and "Hangar 18" ever!
And I'm not sure how you're doing it, but you always post number one songs from my favourite playlist!


----------



## a6h (Feb 3, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPQcBDsnE8c_


----------



## tingo (Feb 4, 2021)

Sweet, Sweet Smile - Carpenters


----------



## judd (Feb 4, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/JrH87Ml5zz8





View: https://youtu.be/w3TMBfJ_qrE
_


----------



## judd (Feb 4, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/IyEGGoWaxOc_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 5, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B14V_6u8pA_


----------



## judd (Feb 5, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/u9Dg-g7t2l4_


----------



## phalange (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2021)

First album I bought from my pocket money when I was 9 or 10 years old. 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B2a6l6wM2k_


----------



## Mjölnir (Feb 6, 2021)

Oldies but goldies...
Herman Brood - Saturday Night (original studio version - still video / low bandwidth)





Soda Stereo - Persiana Americana (Gira Me Verás Volver - live)





Porcupine Tree - Trains (Live)





Madrugada - Majesty (live w/ lyrics)





City - Am Fenster (live)


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 6, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNW2XkvaL6U_


----------



## Mjölnir (Feb 8, 2021)

Roky Erickson - I Think of Demons (still video / low bandwidth)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 9, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2QwFEmMptE_


I'm donating my brain to Alice Cooper.


----------



## a6h (Feb 9, 2021)

Deja vu by Yngwie Johan Malmsteen | Trial by Fire Live in Leningrad 1989 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uljJ7tQ0jmc_


----------



## scottro (Feb 9, 2021)

RIP Mary. I remember dancing to this in elementary school, or trying to. At that age, I couldn't dance well. Hrm, not that I can now. <sigh>




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-iNQ-E_b6Y_


Back In My Arms Again, the Supremes


----------



## scottro (Feb 10, 2021)

Going to add a better choice. Come and Get These Memories was a hit for Martha and the Vandellas. But the Supremes did a version with Mary singing lead. Remembering various breakups and hearing this song can still bring a tear to my eye.
And under the circumstances, one of the more appropriate songs.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1XqjL3zsM8_


----------



## judd (Feb 11, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/yi6NGtz53K4_


----------



## phalange (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## steps (Feb 12, 2021)

Sorry, work last week was hard and long. Also try the one-hour-extended version for full awesomeness.
`Boot fahren ist geil, aber das Video ist noch geiler`


----------



## steps (Feb 12, 2021)

To get my honor back


----------



## Mjölnir (Feb 18, 2021)

Roachford - _This Generation _...wants launchd/systemd/SMF, _gonna bring tears to the ol' men's eyes_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 18, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIeAVBTeuV8_


The song I'm listen too, I don't get the visuals or full intro.


----------



## Grell (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Mjölnir (Feb 19, 2021)

Trihexagonal, to skip the 1st part of a video, you can let the video run until short before the point where you want us to watch/listen, pause it, right mouse click, and select _"copy video URL at current location"_. The results is that the URL contains a _&start=N_ appended.


----------



## tingo (Feb 19, 2021)

Kayleigh - Marillion


----------



## rorgoroth (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 20, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLyHbLTYQXU_


Get Down With The Sickness


----------



## a6h (Feb 20, 2021)

Die For Metal (live) | Manowar





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67tlL0CHjgw_


----------



## tingo (Feb 20, 2021)

Movement 1 - Vangelis


----------



## phalange (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 21, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QUWkFeGQ0A_


Rush - The Seeker


----------



## obsigna (Feb 22, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqZsK-2Pvw0_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 22, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> Trihexagonal, to skip the 1st part of a video, you can let the video run until short before the point where you want us to watch/listen, pause it, right mouse click, and select _"copy video URL at current location"_. The results is that the URL contains a _&start=N_ appended.


Thanks, I'll remember that if I ever want to do it. I picked that one because it had Vincent Price in it and gets a longer intro than the Live in Japan version I have in .ogg format.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4jR9LG2iMM_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 23, 2021)

Sometime the videos I post have special meaning to me. This one goes out to those who will be singing it before they know it. Courtesy of the Red Devils Advocate.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEBvAHbjXJk_


Sent here by special order of the Dark Lord Himself to possess the body of this mere mortal in his defense, so my client will not be able to take the stand to testify while I possess his body, your Honor. 

Never underestimate me. That's their Lesson and Class is about to be called into Session.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 24, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orIy18qIaCU&list=PLHuhM6nQZgbnTBl1IVLJNNwIFU6voEFR9_


----------



## phalange (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## tingo (Feb 27, 2021)

På Banen (Derudaf) - Gasolin'


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Mjölnir (Feb 28, 2021)

hooouh...  hooouh...  hooouh...




*The Hold Steady  ··· Unpppleasant Bbbbreakfast*
 (still video  ·  only sound  ·  low bandwidth friendly)
Enjoy & Happy Hooowing!


Spoiler: Lyrics



*The Hold Steady - Unpleasant Breakfast*

Every morning we burn the bread
Walk it down to the waters edge
See the seagulls eat cigarettes
Check your breath in a spoon

All your stuff in the storage shed
Twisted sheets on the trundle bed
And the anti-psychosis meds
Made you feel all marooned

Last summer at the shore when I was working cleaning carpets
At some hotel that was haunted by some sailor who supposedly was murdered
After losing all his treasure in the harbor
That's back when I found romance in these ghosts

I was honestly more bothered by the hundred miles of hallways
Than the clanking of the shackles or the shadows in the doorway
And we snuck into the ballroom and made echoes in it's empty
And I grabbed you and I spun you and we both just started laughing

All the burns on the windowsill
Says she's crazy about horses still
All these anti-psychosis pills
So much power and grace

Up there on South Ocean View
All the shells made me think of you
We bought into a three for two
And a strawberry shake

First it's April then it's August
It's the cost of doing business
You were scared and over cautious
The whole breakfast was unpleasant

You just can't keep throwing up and then cover it with sawdust
And expect us not to notice and pretend it didn't happen

Last summer at the shoreline
When you walked into the water
Went out up to your waistline
And turned back to face the camera

Rolled your eyes back in their sockets
Then you raised your middle fingers
Defiant and undamaged
That's when I took the picture

And this year we were standing
Looking out off the veranda
You said, "Yeah, I guess it's pretty
But I'm a shell of what I once was"

That girl in last year's picture
Is now haunting her own hallways

I no longer see the romance in these ghosts
This coffee's cold, this toast is gross
I no longer see the romance in these ghosts​


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 28, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh1yB_MF7ck_


Tool - Right In Two

Angelic discourse on the folly of man.


----------



## Mjölnir (Feb 28, 2021)

Revolte Springen  -  Plenum
(near still video · mostly sound · low bandwidth friendly)
see also: Revolte Springen - Tschüß die Bande (Abschiedskonzert im SupaMolli) 1:51h


----------



## Alexander88207 (Feb 28, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SquyvcBi4jQ_


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 1, 2021)

Didn't I post this before?  Whatever!  Check out the sound of Berlin...




Großstadtgeflüster · Fickt Euch Allee





Großstadtgeflüster · Feierabend (Live@Ina's Nacht 2019)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 2, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQQoZagjoXQ_


Johnny Winter - Highway 61 Revisited


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 3, 2021)

_yonder stands your orphan with his gun, crying like a fire in the sun..._




Van Morrison - It's all over now (baby blue) [still video · freeze image · low bandwidth-friendly]
(Bob Dylan cover)


----------



## Grell (Mar 3, 2021)

Radiohead - Myxomatosis


----------



## Grell (Mar 3, 2021)

Nena - 99 Luftballons


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 6, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlEpM0YmlG4_


Alice Cooper - Wicked Young Man


----------



## tingo (Mar 6, 2021)

Nå kommer natta - Ila Auto.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 6, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRguZr0xCOc_

DEVO - Jocko Homo Original Version





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jadvt7CbH1o_

DEVO - Satisfaction

All the best DEVO is the early stuff on "ReCombo DNA" and "Ultracore". "Now It Can Be Told" for live DeEvolution.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 8, 2021)

Tool - Rosetta Stoned





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnlhVVwBfew_

He said, "You are The Chosen One.
The One who will deliver The Message.
A Message of hope for those who choose to hear it,
And a Warning for those who do not".
Me, The Chosen One.
They chose me...
And I didn't even graduate from fsckin' high school.
*
Overwhelmed as one would be, placed in my position.
Such a heavy burden now to be The One...
Born to bear and bring to all the details of our ending.
To write it down for all the world to see.
But I forgot my pen...
Sheat the bed again.
Typical.

Zebra F-301 ballpoint pen Never leave home without it. I never do...


----------



## a6h (Mar 9, 2021)

Band (one-man): Diabolical Masquerade
Album: Ravendusk in My Heart
Song: The Castle Of Blackheim
Track: #1
Year: 1996
Genre: Black Metal
Country: Sweden





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89B0os29wnI_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 9, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZQzVPI-kzg_


Rush - Tom Sawyer


----------



## fryshke (Mar 9, 2021)

The older I grow, the less I care about listening to good music. This song - it's peak of banality, it's so cliche, I've heard this song so many times in other pop songs, but I like it (as long as I can understand that this is so bad, if I were to start thinking this is good music, I would seriously be concerned about my mental capacity decline). It's simple, it's catchy, it's very not offensive, it doesn't evoke anything, no emotions, so it's perfect for playing in background while working.


----------



## Grell (Mar 10, 2021)

Q Lazzarus - Goodbye Horses [Silence of the Lambs]


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 10, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwJx3Y2B-q8_


Blue Öyster Cult - Dominance and Submission (Live)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 11, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g0dAqGycgs_


The The - Sweet Bird of Truth (Live)


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 12, 2021)

Here's (a subset of) the godfathers of Hip-Hop: _"I wanna go higher..."_




Stereo MC's - Elevate My Mind (live)


Spoiler: Lyrics: Stereo MC's - Elevate My Mind



I wanna go higher (x3)
I wanna go higher (higher baby) (x2)

If I ever get down in the dumps
Short of a dollar nothin' change for months
It seems to rain about every day
And all the news seems kinda grey
It's no illusion call it reality
So I release more charge from my battery
We can rise death defy gravity
Bring about a sense of personality
So as I walk I look around
See some go up, some go down
There goes the mayor his nose is brown
Guess how he get to wear his crown
But his hands are shakin' the walls are breakin'
And one day they'll all fall down
Sometimes it's better that way
Makin' space for a some day

We're on the ground floor got lots to learn
Slip to the basement and you'll burn
First floor and you start to fall
Out the bed clothes answer the door
On the second I comprehend
Positive waves are what I send
Third floor and you start to flow
Tell me now where 'd ya wanna go

(higher baby)
I wanna go higher (higher baby)
Were'd ya wanna go?
I wanna go higher (higher baby)
I wanna go higher (higher baby)

So tell me baby kinda shakey
We ain't been too friendly lately
Things sometimes turn out that way
And that is all that you got to say
Well that's ok 'cause time can soothe
Like a dentist pulls out a tooth
As each new day will bring a new face
how can I make my rhyme go someplace

First of all, she ask for more
I said sure I don't mind at all
The water's deep but I'm walking tall
It don't matter if you're rich or poor
ain't here to score just raise the floor
Maximum vibes what I'm aiming for
I do my war dance back to the wall
Just returnin' my native call

And that's the way we're getting by ya
Always keepin' you on the wire
Takin' you higher - call me a liar
But you won't 'cause you're feeling inspired
Work we're going to, jerk you're all through
there's no way you'll stop my break through
Two ways to do it, get in or get out
Elevate yourself don't hang about
So wherever lies you're latitude
Wherever you are we're gaining altitude
In all directions starting to climb
So come on girl - elevate my mind

I wanna go higher (elevate my mind)
I wanna go higher (higher baby)
(Let it reach ya) I wanna go higher (higher baby)
(Elevate my mind) I wanna go higher (higher baby)

I wanna go higher (x3)





Spoiler: Stereo MC's - Lost in Music (live)







Stereo MC's - Lost in Music (live)





Spoiler: Stereo MC's - Relentless







Stereo MC's - Relentless [still video · freeze image · low bandwidth-friendly]


----------



## a6h (Mar 12, 2021)

Mjölnir said:


> the godfathers of


Speaking of the godfather, here's The Slash is playing The Godfather:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkUbeFbww6U_


----------



## a6h (Mar 12, 2021)

That one was blue. Back into the right mood:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuhLVl5qf2A_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 12, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWEr28CqT6E_

George Clinton And The P-Funk All Stars - Dog Star (Fly On)

Put your headphones on now.


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 12, 2021)

vigole said:


> That one was blue. Back into the right mood:
> [ Guns N' Roses ]
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuhLVl5qf2A_


There's no doubt these guys are devinely gifted, outstandingly skilled musicians, & Axl Rose is a real _stage hog_.  In fact, I do like this one all-time hit of theirs.  Nevertheless, I refuse to click on _Like,_ because FMLU this band will always have a certain conotation (entertainers for the dumb masses).  Don't get me wrong on this, it's not meant in an elitist way.




The Heimatdamisch: Sweet Child o' Mine (Guns n' Roses cover)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 13, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQRuu_PghAk_


Traffic - The Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys (Live)


----------



## gomster (Mar 13, 2021)

Metal, rock, alternative, rap, electronic, house etc. 
favorites: Black label society, Metallica, Napalm death, Nirvana, AC/DC, Rammstein...
https://open.spotify.com/playlist/37i9dQZF1DWUnhhRs5u3TO
https://open.spotify.com/playlist/37i9dQZF1DWXRqgorJj26U
https://open.spotify.com/playlist/37i9dQZF1DX3oM43CtKnRV
https://open.spotify.com/playlist/37i9dQZF1DX1rVvRgjX59F
https://open.spotify.com/playlist/37i9dQZF1DX1spT6G94GFC
https://open.spotify.com/playlist/37i9dQZF1DX1kydukZhLms


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 13, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWQB5xDnr2s_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 13, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvsMPOfblfg_


Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 15, 2021)

[_Schlager_ music with german funny, frivolous & subtle texts]
Unübertroffen witzig, frivol & subtil:




CHRISTIAN STEIFFEN - Sexualverkehr





CHRISTIAN STEIFFEN - Selbstmitleid


----------



## a6h (Mar 15, 2021)

Song: Home of Once Brave (track no.6)
Band: Bathory (Sweden)
Album: Hammerheart (1990)
Genre: Viking Metal (_sub/cross-genre of Folk, Pagan, and Black Metal_)

Note: _Hammerheart_ album is regarded as the archetypical _Swedish Viking metal._





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eebjasQGaE0_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 17, 2021)

It's Hump Day and this is the best way to get started. Kid Rock Concert:

Truckers Anthem (Intro)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Rb8Jn6uN9A_

Bawitdaba (Live)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSyr3taW-Ow_

Cowboy (Live)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhSjr0-RY4A_

American Badass (Live)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDX5qJaC2uU_


Now call in sick to work and go party.


----------



## scottro (Mar 17, 2021)

Go somewhere else in your mind.  I remember my best friend dancing with the girl I had a crush on, while the 5th Dimension version (also very nice) of this played on the radio. Ah, Junior High. 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1nY_8KrH88_


----------



## tyson (Mar 17, 2021)

_]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu5J5uPzeIU&list=RDTu5J5uPzeIU[/media]_


----------



## tingo (Mar 17, 2021)

One Of Them Days - Paperboys


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 19, 2021)

The Clash - The Magnificent Seven [still video / freeze image / bandwidth friendly]


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 19, 2021)

David Bowie - Cat People (Putting Out Fire With Gasoline) [still video / freeze image / bandwidth friendly]


----------



## tingo (Mar 20, 2021)

This Time - Vidar Vang


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 20, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhLiARjujyw_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 24, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYbDucQNtRc_

The The - Out of the Blue (Into The Fire)

The girl is the Star of this show in the way she casually looks, then glances to her left for a que to the ending of the song.


----------



## steps (Mar 26, 2021)

The year 2001 was so ... sweaty. A simpler time. A better time.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 27, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omEX35pbelI_


DEVO - Beautiful World


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 27, 2021)

Bad Girlz - Getalittlefizzee​ [still video / freeze image / bandwidth friendly]


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 27, 2021)

The Dø - On My Shoulders (Official Video)​


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 28, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv60Dz9hUPo_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyA_u9x14Ms_

DethKlok - Duncan Hills Coffee Jingle

I have the G-Shock Limited Edition Adult Swim Dethklok DW-6900 watch


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 29, 2021)

The Dynamics-whole lotta love-Raymon Lazer&Manuel Daze rework (_Led Zeppelin_ cover)


Spoiler: see also live@TV studio







The Dynamics - Whole lotta love (live @TV studio - _Led Zeppelin_ cover)


See also: [studio version / still video / freeze image / bandwidth friendly]


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZHWy6W00oM_

Dread Zeppelin - Black Dog


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 30, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04F4xlWSFh0_


Drowning Pool - Bodies


----------



## Mjölnir (Mar 31, 2021)

Sylvan Esso - Radio (Official)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 31, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_VjVqe3KJ0_

Pink Floyd - Time (Live)

Right thread this time. :0


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 2, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j22KaVO1KqE_


Soundgarden - Blow Up The Outside World (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC2GjXMk7i4_


Soundgarden - Blow Up The Outside World (Studio version featuring Clockwork Orange Style Conditioning}


----------



## tingo (Apr 2, 2021)

Colt Clark and the Quarantine Kids play "Low Rider"


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 3, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icq0LlvtEy0_


Pat Benatar - Sex As A Weapon


----------



## Mjölnir (Apr 3, 2021)

The Dø - Despair, Hangover & Ecstasy + Miracles (2 songs: A Take Away Show)


----------



## a6h (Apr 4, 2021)

Dschinghis Khan - Moskau 1979





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvS351QKFV4_


----------



## BostonBSD (Apr 5, 2021)

BSD could be much more romantic, genres are what you make of it.






Another Day In Eden - A romantic story featuring DragonFlyBSD....I think I can rewrite this to make it more romantic.

Another Day In Eden (revised) - There more romantic.


----------



## judd (Apr 6, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/6Scj4T06ics_


----------



## Argentum (Apr 6, 2021)

... and I am using multimedia/minitube


----------



## a6h (Apr 6, 2021)

Argentum said:


> [ ... and I am using multimedia/minitube


I got this:


> *www.youtube.com*’s server IP address could not be found


----------



## Argentum (Apr 6, 2021)

vigole said:


> vigole said:
> 
> 
> > I got this:
> ...


You need to create *Google API key* and build multimedia/minitube with that, inserting `MINITUBE_GOOGLE_API_KEY=...` into /etc/make.conf


```
If installing:
        Google is now requiring an API key in order to access YouTube Data
        web services.

        To obtain a key:

        1. Create a new project at https://console.developers.google.com/

        2. Select newly created project and go to Enable API,
           go to APIs & auth / APIs, select the Youtube Data API
           and click Enable.

        3. Go to Credentials, click Create Credentials and choose API key.

        4. If you are going to build minitube from ports, set
           MINITUBE_GOOGLE_API_KEY=your_key in make.conf. If you use package
           set GOOGLE_API_KEY environment variable to your key.
```


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 9, 2021)

Nothing about favorite, but:








						UFS - Where is my space?
					

Soomething's not right with the amount of space I have on my disk and I can't figure what is wrong.... gpart show da0:- =>       40  195371488  da0  GPT  (93G)          40       1024    1  freebsd-boot  (512K)        1064   52428800    2  freebsd-ufs  (25G)    52429864        984       - free -...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Where is my space …




New lyrics anyone?


----------



## steps (Apr 10, 2021)

One glorious day I will port PCSX2 to FreeBSD, only to play one of the best JRPGs ever made: Shadow Hearts
To honor this fine piece of work, let's listen to a town music from the game (looped):






(well, it's actually from the second game: Shadow Hearts: Covenant. Not bad either)


----------



## tingo (Apr 10, 2021)

Släpp in solen - Ingenting


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 11, 2021)

Now, about "favorites" – for me, that's music that surprises and fascinates me, in terms of musical ideas.

Example #1: The "original" heavy metal:





Example #2: Sampling to the absurd max:





well, you can also do pretty "funky" things with sampling …




just as a side note 

Example #3: Only ONE single musical idea, but it's "genius":


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 11, 2021)

Example #4: One idea, but developed over a long time in tiniest steps ("minimal music"):




(that's the construction principle of many trance and techno tracks…)

Example #5: One basic motive, but surprising ALL THE TIME like a firework:




(there exists a lot in _this_ category, picking a work of the italian mastermind who also composed for the movie "The Godfather"  )

Well, I could go on. For me, it's not a question of genre.

Disclaimer: I'm (hobby) musician with lots of stage experience, I learned the violin, but also play e.g. guitar, bass, drums, piano, just for fun 

Ok, adding some own work here: Covering famous Michael Jackson using VIM (well, writing assembly code for the 6502 and C64 SID, hehe):


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 11, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVxWu0aPh9w_

Alice Cooper - Public Animal #9 (Live 1972]





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rALrvfXjr-4_


Alice Cooper - My Stars/Welcome to my Nightmare (Live 2019 St. Louis, MO.)

I saw drhowarddfine seated down front with his eyes painted like Alice.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 14, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw4PEgbFztQ_

Korn - Coming Undone (Live)


----------



## a6h (Apr 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYYEYYLoiA0_


----------



## a6h (Apr 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4LkQV1DeJg_


----------



## a6h (Apr 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCmmv0Bb_CE_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AULOC--qUOI_

Kenny Rodgers and the First Edition - Just Dropped In (To See What Condition My Condition Was In)


----------



## scottro (Apr 15, 2021)

Dang, I remember seeing that performed on the Smothers Brothers show.  (Remember, we're similar in age).


----------



## BostonBSD (Apr 21, 2021)

Sometimes you sit there thinking about that ride through the forest with the windows down and your other half [who secretly doesnt exist to the public] sitting by your side.


----------



## bobmc (Apr 21, 2021)

Ambient: Germind, Side Liner, Shpongle, Abakus, Dhamika, Shulman .....


> Music hath charms to soothe the savage breast. To soften rocks, or bend the knotted oak. ..William Congreve


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 23, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpm80o8m12I_


----------



## Grell (Apr 23, 2021)

How about some oldies?


----------



## Grell (Apr 24, 2021)

Vangelis - Blade Runner Blues


----------



## BostonBSD (Apr 24, 2021)

I lived all through the 90s and never heard this before...it's weird when things pop up.


----------



## Menelkir (Apr 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyYMzEplnfU




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10rLJjBLQZ8
_


----------



## Menelkir (Apr 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-43lLKaqBQ_


----------



## scottro (Apr 29, 2021)

Holy Moley  57 years ago? I remember we would sing that on class trips. Being in primary school (2nd or 3rd grade) some of us with older siblings realized it was about a gambling house (though taken from an older folk song about a brothel), but many of us just sang it because we liked it, having no real idea of its meaning.

So, here's another Eric Burden one (with War this time). My biggest memory of it is driving my mom's blue Mustang, with a girl named Nancy, holding hands. I ws probably 16, certainly, no older than 17.  I really had a crush on Nancy.  High school crushes...





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i0DMbCKnAg_
     Spill the Wine


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Apr 30, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8TWwbAixPM_

Korn - Somebody Someone (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzXsbtFNUsk_

Korn - Coming Undone (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUaT-nn1JzM_

Korn - Got the Life (Live)


----------



## steps (May 1, 2021)

Only listen to music from bands with numbers in their names. You never go wrong.


----------



## BostonBSD (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 1, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGZREhu7xeQ_

Cris Cornell - Blow Up the Outside World (Live acoustic)


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 1, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiYGJGIw4q8_


----------



## scottro (May 2, 2021)

For those who enjoy dancing, the sort of thing you saw in That's Entertainment. Someone put together a bunch of clips of dancing from movies to the Pointer Sisters singing I'm so excited.  A few comments in, someone went to the trouble of identifying each one.  There are clips of Kelly, Astaire, Sammy Davis, Jr., the Nicholas Brothers, and many, many, more.
If you enjoy watching dance, worth the watch.  The title says Movie Stars, but it's almost all dancers.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVuIVP6Pef8_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 2, 2021)

Here, scottro, let me show you how that's done:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzc7vY9VTnk_

Hellzapoppin' in full color | Colorized with DeOldify




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkthxBsIeGQ_

The Lindy Hop dance scene


----------



## scottro (May 2, 2021)

Thanks, hadn't seen that. That's impressive.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 5, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKax7euEM5Q_

Cake - The Distance (Live)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 8, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GVdzY6Wgbk_

Harry Nilsson - Jump Into the Fire (From the movie Son of Dracula)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbgv8PkO9eo_

Harry Nilsson - Coconut


----------



## steps (May 8, 2021)

Naked girls walking down a street in Paris. Can it be more awesome? I doubt it.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 9, 2021)

Yolandi





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8nrF5aXPlQ_

Die Antwoord - Cookie Thumper





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bdeizHM9OU_

Die Antwoord - Rich Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 11, 2021)

Rush Concert!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvG3dX43b8s_

Rush - Working Man (R30 Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1QAQAnpqMk_

Rush - Summertime Blues  (R30 Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ht7QSlJ5dw_

Rush - Mystic Rhythms (R30 Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BizmmRfP80_

Rush -Tom Sawyer (R30 Live)


----------



## a6h (May 12, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWXA83JTcF4_


----------



## a6h (May 12, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63km2fP8Ypg_


----------



## Menelkir (May 12, 2021)

Let me help you with that.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRO0peLT3gI_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI6elvIoRK0_


----------



## Menelkir (May 13, 2021)

(Not sure if I've already posted this)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQsXnldCDeU_


----------



## Menelkir (May 14, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzkAyga6i9k_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 14, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pFk8xTSOfE_

Garbage - Empty (Live)


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMKWlenmdN4_


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZInIIVE5n6k_


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9I4bml0SjY_


Sorry, got into a massive Adult. vibe lately.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cniK6_1MT0w_

Garbage - I Think I'm Paranoid (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj20VhQ5oas_

Garbage - Only Happy When It Rains (Live)

There is just too much happiness going on in those videos not to post them.


----------



## tingo (May 15, 2021)

Real Love - Dance With A Stranger


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 18, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kxm7B1DaB6c_

Ozzy - Revelation Mother Earth (Live 1984)


----------



## Phishfry (May 19, 2021)

Girls on drum kits rock my face off




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ziuu93gFaGg_


----------



## a6h (May 19, 2021)

Therion
Birth of Venus Illegitima | Vovin (1998)

Live (video):





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKT2wSQZO6M_


Sound Track (audio only + lyrics)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHjE6NcbWUY_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 21, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0ZV_LCrHA0_

Rollins Band - Liar (Live 1996 with additional lyrics)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 24, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-vGxe1eMmQ_

Steppenwolf - Monster (Live)

America, where are you now?

John Kay. Visionary and role model.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 24, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5TrflLNY5g_


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 24, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMGteSHCaaQ_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 30, 2021)

Put your headphones on now.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w5KCf8hXvo_

Muse -Madness (Live At Rome Olympic Stadium)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek0SgwWmF9w_

Muse - Madness ( Studio Music Video)

Or utoob-dl it and  listen at you leisure.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 1, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5zOIYNwqlI_

Rollins Band - Volume 4  (Live 1994)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 2, 2021)

Songs From the Markov Chain - Music written by AI





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY6UkUe9XGI_

Led Zepbot - Mountain Man





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpEVsDN84Hc_

AI-DC - Great Balls





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G0JjIQsdBI_

ZZ Bot - Funky With My Baby





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GogY7RQFFus_

NirvanAI - Smoother





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTG1Nb1hND0_

MetallicAI - Deliverance Rides


----------



## Geezer (Jun 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPQ0PDi6m1k_


----------



## Geezer (Jun 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV0F_XiR48Q_


----------



## Geezer (Jun 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx9ZqNuDNzw_


----------



## Geezer (Jun 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJ38KmkQPik_


----------



## Menelkir (Jun 7, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxMPzjx6sn0_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 12, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rblt2EtFfC4_

Prince - 1999


----------



## Grell (Jun 13, 2021)

Frank Zappa - Ms. Pinky


----------



## Grell (Jun 13, 2021)

Not a big Sabbath fan, but you can't go wrong with this one.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 14, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTHiN6Qwdgs_

Laurie Anderson - Big Science


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GHZ98xcnhA_

No Doubt Featuring Gwen Stefani  - Hella Good (Live Conan 2002)


----------



## Grell (Jun 16, 2021)

Beck - Loser


----------



## Grell (Jun 16, 2021)

Some Aphex Twin


----------



## Vull (Jun 16, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeBKELUR9xk_

Busy Off the Hook ~ Bootsy Collins featuring Brixx ~ Fresh Outta P University


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 17, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKw9JA66H-A_

The Doors - When The Music's Over (Live '68)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 19, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTdScE3Rqh8_

Tom Waits - Step Right Up

What all Talkers aspire to...


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 19, 2021)

Gabe really made some good music videos back in the day.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0C3DHp36zc_

Digging in the dirt


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 19, 2021)

This song is Gabes pop masterpiece. The Memphis Horns make this great.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJWJE0x7T4Q_

Sledgehammer


----------



## Geezer (Jun 20, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LiztfE1X7E_


----------



## Geezer (Jun 20, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOTjyCM3Ou4_


----------



## Geezer (Jun 20, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssXtKWZk2LA_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 20, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5BL4RNFr58_
James Brown - Living in America





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8Ow1nlafOg_
Weird Al Yankovic - Living With A Hernia





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpMvS1Q1sos_
Weird Al Yankovic - It's All About The Pentiums





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gv0H-vPoDc_
Weird Al Yankovic - Word Crimes


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 21, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0dbGGvsjf8_

Queen - The Holy Roman Empire (Live 1981)

No, I meant Bohemian Rhapsody...


----------



## Menelkir (Jun 21, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evN6DIGPIJM_


----------



## rorgoroth (Jun 21, 2021)

Banging tune from this scene in good film:





Source  :


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 21, 2021)

Mongols can sing,




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67sVKGpqKQ0_


----------



## astyle (Jun 21, 2021)

Bluegrass drives me nuts, but around my place it's popular... I prefer J-pop, so artists like Hideyuki Nagashima, Origa, Tsuneo Imahori, and Nana Mizuki are among those I like...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 22, 2021)

Have you heard this?




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK8JfOFBBOY_

David Lee Roth and the J. Jorgenson Bluegrass Band - Jamie's Cryin' (Bluegrass Studio Version)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYHunuzq9Tw_

David Lee Roth  - Jamie's Cryin' (Bluegrass Version Live On Conan 2006)


----------



## scottro (Jun 23, 2021)

Had this one stuck in my head since last night. Interesting fusion of metal and J-pop. 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvD3CHA48pA_


BabyMetal's Karate


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 24, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sN7nZKE390I_

The Beatles - I Want You (She's So Heavy)


----------



## Vull (Jun 24, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2tRuI95fmI_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 25, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvHsiYDs8pU_

Poison Ivy - Theme from Peter Gunn





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3gj9qJTu-g_

Poison Ivy - Beaver Shot


----------



## Vull (Jun 25, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNnkAE-Vwl8_


----------



## Vull (Jun 26, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pJijQ2YCWE_


----------



## Vull (Jun 26, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M4dZw37i7s_
Messer Chups - Magneto - The Open Stage Berlin





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U0mazl1i0g_
MESSER CHUPS .......Rock It....Official video


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 26, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaSo8xrHdWU_

Foghat - Fool For The City (Live)


----------



## astyle (Jun 26, 2021)

One of my favorite songs... by Kotoko

Edit: Decided to link to lyrics... Kotoko's Japanese pronunciation is surprisingly good and easy to follow along.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 26, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INHKcwtauaw_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 27, 2021)

Surprise Rage Against The Machine Concert!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8de2W3rtZsA_

Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name Of (Live 1993)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyZDvZmvhik_

Rage Against The Machine - Fist Full Of Steel (Live 1993)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxzlGBztUMc_

Rage Against The Machine - Down Rodeo (Live 1996)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZoInxcnbuk_

Rage Against The Machine - Bulls On Parade (Live 1996)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 28, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhWArBhPWu0_

Hawkwind - Orgone Accumulator

What is an Orgone Accumulator?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gk1DcFz-Uc_

David Bowie - Ashes to Ashes (Live 2002)


----------



## Menelkir (Jun 30, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uoox9fpmDP0_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 30, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ubv6ZpRP-KM_

Primus - Jilly's On Smack (Live)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 30, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omJeStRoo_E_

Eurythmics - Would I lie to you? (Live '87)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxMIRdYjFLQ_

Eurythmics - Missionary Man (Live '87)

"You can fool with your Brother but don't mess with a Missionary Man..."
Wait... What?

I was born an Original Sinner
I was born from Original Sin.
Now I'm reaping rewards for all the things I've done
Because with this here post I am Beastie's Son.


----------



## Vull (Jul 1, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWCpQlmbWso_

3:10  Agua De Beber - Drinking Water by Antonio Carlos Jobim - Stringspace - Jazz Band
Vocals - Briana | Drums - Alex | Guitar - Hugh | Bass - Nathaniel | Sax - Matt


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 1, 2021)

Today it is legal to own 1 ounce of weed in Virginia. The shackles have been broken. 4 Plants for home.
No legal MJ sold anywhere so you got to grow your own. I think that is an excellent idea. Makes you work for it.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlpAAHar96E_


----------



## astyle (Jul 1, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> Today it is legal to own 1 ounce of weed in Virginia. The shackles have been broken. 4 Plants for home.
> No legal MJ sold anywhere so you got to grow your own. I think that is an excellent idea. Makes you work for it.
> 
> 
> ...


That's progress... For me, I was never big on gardening, period... if a plant were to be left in my care, no matter which one - it would not survive...


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 1, 2021)

I guess I can say this without fear now. There is a spare bedroom in my house that has been used for contraband.
Living in fear of every helicopter flies over was fscked up.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKcUezudKHE_


----------



## astyle (Jul 1, 2021)

Phishfry said:


> I guess I can say this without fear now. There is a spare bedroom in my house that has been used for contraband.
> Living in fear of every helicopter flies over was fscked up.
> 
> 
> ...


Most of Virginia is within easy drive from White House, though... If Virginia State troopers cannot touch you any more, FBI and CIA will...


----------



## DanDare (Jul 1, 2021)

Nice thread.
I like a quite wide range of genres/styles. Nice thing today is being able to discover new things as much as you want to. Kudos to the internet archivists. So I leave here something I discovered recently, a very fine/artistic conceptual album and something that's a real classic.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKvMLu0oTkU_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1tFQMjc-IE_


----------



## Grell (Jul 2, 2021)

Aphex Twin- Fingerbib




VNV Nation - Perpetual


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 3, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lgYw5DOZx8_

Rush - Tom Sawyer (Live)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hibB_xqCMSE_

David Bowie - We Are The Dead (With footage from 1984)


----------



## DanDare (Jul 4, 2021)

Do not fool yourself ...





_View: https://youtu.be/knM4RgJXW9s?t=1596_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbHWdGCKbsw_
The Sensational Alex Harvey Band - The Mafia Stole My Guitar (Live 1970)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svSV_G65CF4_

The Sensational Alex Harvey Band - The Faith Healer (Live 1973)


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 5, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv8GW1GaoIc_


----------



## Vull (Jul 5, 2021)

49:57 Billie Holiday - All or Nothing at All [1958] - Classic Jaz Volac Full Album




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSsGPD4yCp8_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 5, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OFpfTd0EIs_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 5, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QiTXIzrVYk_


----------



## Vull (Jul 5, 2021)

Time: 3:22 ~ Artist: The Cramps ~ Track: What's Inside a Girl? ~ Album: A Date with Elvis




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f45-9eVReXI_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 7, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC_-jXFFcgY_

The Who - Join Together With The Band (Live 1989)


----------



## Vull (Jul 9, 2021)

4:52 JAMES BROWN-how do you stop




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XN3uCivpTkI_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 10, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KbYgGi6sIM_

Sheriff of Hong Kong - Captain Beefheart





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sXw_vTwdVg_

Making Love To A Vampire With A Monkey On My Knee - Captain Beefheart


----------



## eternal_noob (Jul 10, 2021)

I like to listen to this stream while coding: http://www.hbr1.com/playlist/ambient.ogg.m3u


----------



## Vull (Jul 10, 2021)

SwissGroove Web Radio
					






					swissgroove.ch


----------



## Vull (Jul 11, 2021)

4:40 Jailbait - OGWT 1971 - Wishbone Ash​



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oroxXPgbplI_
Saw them (Wishbone Ash) open for the Who at Mississippi River Festival in '71 or '72

3: CROW "Evil Woman" 1969 HQ




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dz7-Sq1CDH8_
This song (Evil Woman) was covered by Black Sabbath in 1970

7:52 Patti Smith - Beds Are Burning, Live in Dublin 06/06/2018




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoWfnFJ52rc_

10:59 Funkadelic - One Nation Under A Groove (12" Mix)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjbVmX1_wh8_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 12, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEZyinxSrgE_

Digital Underground - The Humpty Dance (Live 1990 Club MTV)


----------



## Vull (Jul 13, 2021)

4:03 Blue Oyster Cult: Cities on Flame with Rock and Roll




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OBs6S1lW_Q_


----------



## mark_j (Jul 13, 2021)

I am not sure whether this has done before, but I would like to offer up some antipodean music offerings, hopefully not the well known bands/musicians:
Little Heroes:




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wPeci2F2cMs_

Do Re Mi:




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bDO5KwDBgy8_

Pseudo Echo:




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VgURpXEvQjo_

Dear Enemy:




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ynjraCnMYCI_

Australian Crawl




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FWw_Q2-7gRU_

(You'll probably need shazam to decipher the lyrics because of how he sings the syllables but it's worth it)

There are countless others of the '80s but this is just a sample. Some of these bands spanned into the following decades but I just picked these for their hits in the '80s and also because most would not have heard of them.
On to the '90s...

(Let me add one on the brink of the '80s that features a perhaps not as famous brother of the Youngs of AC/DC but in my opinion he was just as talented.)
Flash and the Pan:








						Flash And The Pan - Down Among The Dead Men (1978)
					

Music from Australia and New Zealand in the year 1978:Flash And The Pan's promo-video for the hit single 'Down Among The Dead Men' (July, 1978), taken from t...




					m.youtube.com


----------



## xenofruit (Jul 13, 2021)

Brian Eno




_View: https://youtu.be/AZKch8dZ61w_


----------



## Vull (Jul 13, 2021)

5:57 Rotary Connection, featuring Minnie Riperton (1969)
(Covering "Lady Jane" by Mick Jagger and Keith Richards)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1tZtL6oz44_


(Sounds like they're lip-synching to/overdubbing this studio version)
5:00 Rotary Connection - Lady Jane




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuAvPFb0iy4_


Rolling Stones - Lady Jane(1966)
(with Brian Jones on dulcimer)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XirG-qwMCMc_


----------



## Geezer (Jul 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7UmUX68KtE_


----------



## Geezer (Jul 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rcvo4U33_L4_


----------



## Geezer (Jul 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3vCB3YBMUo_


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 16, 2021)

Geezer said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3vCB3YBMUo_


Demis Roussos always reminds me of this. For people that isn't aware of Aphrodite's Child, it's Vangelis at keyboards.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQyxCL1uMlU_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 16, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KCbqhJt16k_

Aphrodite's Child - The Four Horsemen 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WTNFuF6qiA_

Aphrodite's Child - Break


----------



## Geezer (Jul 16, 2021)

Err, sort of on the theme:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG12C1oX5Eo_


----------



## scottro (Jul 16, 2021)

Just a note for those sharing their music. For those of us who prefer to generally block javascript, it's nice if you do it the way Trihexagonal does, listing the group and song, rather than just the link to the video.  This way, those who block javascript, even if allowing it on these forums, where it seems necessary for some things to work, we have to temporarily allow it on youtube to know what piece of music you're sharing.   Of course, there may be times when you want to make a joke, or not give the name of the video in the post for some reason of surprise, but generally, it saves we java script blockers a step, if you list the band and/or song in your post.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 16, 2021)

mark_j said:


> Some of these bands spanned into the following decades but I just picked these for their hits in the '80s and also because most would not have heard of them.


I'm sure I've seen that Flash and The Pan video. 

It would be 1999 before Today's Tom Sawyer arrived in OZ chat rooms, but we had MTV, Divinyls and Kylie. And in the 80's, I was live Dave TV.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3PIbZwQW_4_

Divinyls - Science Fiction (Live '84)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiC4kFsJvn8_

Divinyl - Elise (Live '84)

I have a screenshot of Chrissy Amphlett borne aloft by angels.

Kylie made me muy loco




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POWsFzSFLCE_

Kylie Minogue - Loco-Motion

I'm more Dave than Dave today.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ui-zBq-f5XA_

David Lee Roth - Dave TV


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 16, 2021)

scottro said:


> Just a note for those sharing their music. For those of us who prefer to generally block javascript,


If you think that's not a realistic statement, that JS is not the Kracken that awaits thee in the File Sharing Open Sea or that scottro be a drunken sailor only voicing his opinion, prepare for broadside, Spongebob!

It pleases pox the pillager to share the file log saved when Legendary Leviathan let loose with JavaScript Injection XSS attack in open waters. For it be me faithful 1st Mate NoScript that saved his Ships Captain:


```
[NoScript InjectionChecker] JavaScript Injection in ///download/2213676/V29KMVhvYVFaRUxWeWtyVU9jQ0NoR2ZNQmRLRVZoZElCZWlEZER0ajZSMTRQdGdKeWxDNjY5S1daemlYeTVlK2NKRThXWXhEUEpuRE9qVklUdWt3N3NMNGkyUTRHanVKZXMrNVRnalNPVjhaZUpHRC9DK3EzRGdBcFZOV0NrQy8/George_Clinton_-_Bop_Gun_One_Nation_Feat._Ice_Cube.mp3
(function anonymous() {
download/2213676/V29KMVhvYVFaRUxWeWtyVU9jQ0NoR2ZNQmRLRVZoZElCZWlEZER0ajZSMTRQdGdKeWxDNjY5S1daemlYeTVlK2NKRThXWXhEUEpuRE9qVklUdWt3N3NMNGkyUTRHanVKZXMrNVRnalNPVjhaZUpHRC9DK3EzRGdBcFZOV0NrQy8/George_Clinton_-_Bop_Gun_One_Nation_Feat._Ice_Cube_(mp3.pm).mp3 /* COMMENT_TERMINATOR */
DUMMY_EXPR
})
[NoScript XSS] Sanitized suspicious request. Original URL [https://cs1.mp3.pm/download/2213676/V29KMVhvYVFaRUxWeWtyVU9jQ0NoR2ZNQmRLRVZoZElCZWlEZER0ajZSMTRQdGdKeWxDNjY5S1daemlYeTVlK2NKRThXWXhEUEpuRE9qVklUdWt3N3NMNGkyUTRHanVKZXMrNVRnalNPVjhaZUpHRC9DK3EzRGdBcFZOV0NrQy8/George_Clinton_-_Bop_Gun_One_Nation_Feat._Ice_Cube.mp3] requested from [https://mp3pn.info/song/2213676/George_Clinton_-_Bop_Gun_One_Nation_Feat._Ice_Cube/]. Sanitized URL: [https://cs1.mp3.pm/download/2213676/V29KMVhvYVFaRUxWeWtyVU9jQ0NoR2ZNQmRLRVZoZElCZWlEZER0ajZSMTRQdGdKeWxDNjY5S1daemlYeTVlK2NKRThXWXhEUEpuRE9qVklUdWt3N3NMNGkyUTRHanVKZXMrNVRnalNPVjhaZUpHRC9DK3EzRGdBcFZOV0NrQy8/George_Clinton_-_Bop_Gun_One_Nation_Feat._Ice_Cube_%20mp3.pm%20.mp3#8903971137307689646].
```

That be a drive-by broadside for some NoScript Sailor that be calling a pineapple port of home, but with NoScript at the ready pox fears not the worm and steers ship by the Dog Star.


----------



## astyle (Jul 16, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> If you think that's not a realistic statement, that JS is not the Kracken that awaits thee in the File Sharing Open Sea or that scottro be a drunken sailor only voicing his opinion, prepare for broadside, Spongebob!
> 
> It pleases pox the pillager to share the file log saved when Legendary Leviathan let loose with JavaScript Injection XSS attack in open waters. For it be me faithful 1st Mate NoScript that saved his Ships Captain:
> 
> ...


Now I know where you get your points from, Trihexagonal ... the Music thread looks like your personal fertile grounds for becoming Son of Beastie


----------



## Vull (Jul 17, 2021)

EUDAIMONIA Live in New York | Shubh Saran​



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDpPls_8ygg_


----------



## DanDare (Jul 18, 2021)

Woot




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wOFT5aiJ0c_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 18, 2021)

Prepare yourself to be shocked, amazed and mesmerized by the grace, style and fluid movements of Abby Roach.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nLmM9kcBKs_

Angels in Heaven - Chris Rodrigues & Abby the Spoon Lady





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80LevbAldic_

I Done Died - Chris Rodrigues & Abby the Spoon Lady





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBqLFJYKpEo_

I Wake Up With The Blues - Chris Rodrigues & Abby the Spoon Lady

Abby Roach - The Spoon Lady



astyle said:


> Now I know where you get your points from, Trihexagonal ... the Music thread looks like your personal fertile grounds for becoming Son of Beasie


I just have one question;

Would you go out with her?


----------



## Vull (Jul 19, 2021)

Length: 5:31, Artist: Long John Baldry, Song: Insane Asylum, Composer/Lyricist: Willie Dixon




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8FHN35rMd0_


----------



## DanDare (Jul 19, 2021)

Criticism likes to call Britsh blues as 'too square'. Well that's quite true, generally speaking.
This is an album I like so much. Despite being a bit 'mainstream' bluesrock, the overall thing is really good and technically impeccable (musically wise), and very original. It falls into my underrated list.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A-ZOXW4AkM&list=OLAK5uy_m-7AGON1-ntiDY7Lu55yH0BvZG2y0Nd2k&index=3_


----------



## astyle (Jul 19, 2021)

Vull said:


> Length: 5:31, Artist: Long John Baldry, Song: Insane Asylum, Composer/Lyricist: Willie Dixon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, hey, hey... trying to beat Trihexagonal in the game of Music Thread Points? Underestimate him at your own risk...


----------



## Vull (Jul 19, 2021)

astyle said:


> Hey, hey, hey... trying to beat Trihexagonal in the game of Music Thread Points? Underestimate him at your own risk...


Who knew there was a competition? Hey, we're just sharing music here!


----------



## Vull (Jul 19, 2021)

9:28 John Mayall - California
Brano tratto dall'album "The Turning Point" del 1969




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqcqZlFMUYQ_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 19, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeZHB3ozglQ_

Bo Diddly - Hey Bo Diddly (Live 1965)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op3EFplxjx4_

Bo Diddly - If The Bible's Right

Sock it to 'em.


----------



## Vull (Jul 20, 2021)

Prince Charles & The City Beat Band - Don't Fake the Funk




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur5bjmkC1_g_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 20, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR_aYFMyJXo_


----------



## Geezer (Jul 22, 2021)

None of the videos are showing up today. It was all working yesterday. Is it just me or is it everyone?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 22, 2021)

They're just not available from this as an approved site. You can still click the link and watch it TheirTube.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYvOsnhV6ZY_

The Ozark Mountain Daredevils - If You Want To Get To Heaven (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSkN9m7kh9A_

Ozark Mountain Daredevils - Chicken Train (Live 1976)






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJUoGdmXL7w_

Captain Beefheart - Gimme Dat Harp, Boy


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 22, 2021)

Geezer said:


> None of the videos are showing up today. It was all working yesterday. Is it just me or is it everyone?
> View attachment 10702


It's everyone.  Strange it is.


----------



## Geezer (Jul 22, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> They're just not available from this as an approved site. You can still click the link and watch it TheirTube.



Oh dear, those on high at google really disapprove of the Freebsd forum.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 22, 2021)

Look at the youtube videos embedded in the Spoon Lady's site, or Abby as I like to call her, I posted a link to the other day:









						How to Play Spoons ⋆ Abby the Spoon Lady
					

Playing spoons can be a fun activity, for adults and children alike. Here are a few basic videos to help show you the way that I play. There is no wrong or right way, but these techniques have helped me, so I am sharing them with you. I hope this helps. The grip is the … How to Play Spoons Read...




					spoonlady.com
				




Those videos are visable, available and playable through her site because it is an approved site for those videos.


----------



## DanDare (Jul 22, 2021)

My own video.
But.. it contains real music! 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4fJjBTwOEc_


----------



## Geezer (Jul 22, 2021)

I see. So google is playing guardian of intellectual rights. At least, when it suits them.


----------



## Geezer (Jul 22, 2021)

Two can play at that game:


----------



## astyle (Jul 22, 2021)

You guys might want to check on where you're connecting from... Just now, Geezer 's YT link worked just fine:



Some places actually have proxies that prohibit YT, because it can be a distraction just like FaceBook. There are stories on Internet about how people got fired over  being on FaceBook during work - not because FB is a bad place, but because at work, you're supposed to pay attention to work, not FB. YT has no problems with bandwidth, but the proxies might. Not everybody who uses the proxy uses YT - but everybody's right to bandwidth needs to be respected, even if they don't use YT.


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 22, 2021)

astyle said:


> You guys might want to check on where you're connecting from... Just now, Geezer 's YT link worked just fine:
> View attachment 10705
> Some places actually have proxies that prohibit YT, because it can be a distraction just like FaceBook. There are stories on Internet about how people got fired over  being on FaceBook during work - not because FB is a bad place, but because at work, you're supposed to pay attention to work, not FB. YT has no problems with bandwidth, but the proxies might. Not everybody who uses the proxy uses YT - but everybody's right to bandwidth needs to be respected, even if they don't use YT.


He cheated, check the caption of the image.

BTW, here's the problem.


----------



## astyle (Jul 22, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> He cheated, check the caption of the image.
> 
> BTW, here's the problem.


Ah, you're right! When I floated my mouse over Geezer 's image, it turned out to be a .png file that he linked to YT by hand. Careless of me. .


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 22, 2021)

The Beatles - Day Tripper (Remastered 2015)


----------



## Geezer (Jul 23, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> He cheated, check the caption of the image.
> 
> BTW, here's the problem.



Cheated? I suppose that is why I have had a career. Work around the problem and get it done.


----------



## Geezer (Jul 23, 2021)

Should I Stay Or Should I Go ?


----------



## Vull (Jul 23, 2021)

Cobra - Ric Fierabracci /Andrea Hammond / Dylan Elise​


----------



## Geezer (Jul 23, 2021)

There you go. Vull knows how to do it.

Now we have got this thread back on track.


----------



## astyle (Jul 23, 2021)

To be honest, I was never wild about tags for embedded media pulling in actual YT content... That is full-blown XSS, which is not only a security headache, but is also awfully prone to bandwidth abuse. Geezer actually pointed to a great idea that addresses both problems, while maintaining the looks. After all, I was fooled until Menelkir pointed it out. So, going forward, I would actually propose that everyone do it the way Geezer and Vull have shown us...


----------



## Vull (Jul 23, 2021)

Geezer said:


> There you go. Vull knows how to do it.
> 
> Now we have got this thread back on track.


I did a "clean room" swipe, thanks. xD


astyle said:


> To be honest, I was never wild about tags for embedded media pulling in actual YT content... That is full-blown XSS, which is not only a security headache, but is also awfully prone to bandwidth abuse. Geezer actually pointed to a great idea that addresses both problems, while maintaining the looks. After all, I was fooled until Menelkir pointed it out. So, going forward, I would actually propose that everyone do it the way Geezer and Vull have shown us...


When and if the embeds start working again I'll be the first one to switch back. It's just so much easier and I'm lazy like that.


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Geezer (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Geezer (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Geezer (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 23, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-t5coSBGFk_

Ten Years After - Over The Hill


----------



## DanDare (Jul 23, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-t5coSBGFk_
> 
> Ten Years After - Over The Hill



Wow this thread is getting very serious ...
I went to their show "May 24, 1997 - Belo Horizonte, Brazil" in the 'TYA on the road again' tour.
Wasnt expecting very much (though I knew it would probably be really good) as it happens usually with rock old farts trying to squeeze the lasting amount of their final career juice.

But then I can't explain with words what happened that night. It was totally incredibly such real energy and also wattage. I'm sure it was and to be the best rock concert I ever participate.
Alvin Lee said in his page it was the best show of the tour. Really I doubt being possible to make it better than that. R.I.P. Alvin Lee, thank you.

One of the few bands that live music is better than the studio versions.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 23, 2021)

When I was 15 I hitchhiked across state to attend the Ozark Mountain Music Festival, second in size only to Woodstock.

There were more bands there than are listed, Cactus being one, and I don't think all of them showed up. I do remember seeing Blue Oyster Cult, Joe Walsh and the Eagles just before they teamed up.

I saw Ted Nugent and the Amboy Dukes but I had seen them in a little 300 seat venue called Turner Hall, and years later worked Security for Ted Nugent when they played here. 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP2LU2FmEMA_

Ted Nugent and the Amboy Dukes - Papa's Will


----------



## Geezer (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 24, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbBU06irWT8_

Otava Yo - About Ivan Groove 

Groovin' Russian Folk Music, of sorts...


----------



## astyle (Jul 24, 2021)

I don't think the embedded tags work any more... they haven't worked since Thusday.


----------



## Vull (Jul 24, 2021)

astyle said:


> I don't think the embedded tags work any more... they haven't worked since Thusday.


Clicking the link under the embed still works though, so the embedded video is still watchable in a new tab, and the only important thing (to me) that's totally missing is the thumbnail. I'm still hoping that the embeds will start working again eventually...

Me Convierto en Marciano II Punk Versión - Molotov




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2mugnhKbTQ_


----------



## Geezer (Jul 25, 2021)

Or for no adverts:

Total Control

`youtube-dl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MFlHGP0VAc`

reference: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/embedded-youtube-content.81460


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 26, 2021)

I don't know where it's visible. Regional limitations only lawyers can understand ?




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJvcN41H3Is_


----------



## astyle (Jul 27, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I don't know where it's visible. Regional limitations only lawyers can understand ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just use screenshots (like Geezer taught us on Thursday)... I strongly suspect bandwidth issues unless somebody shows me otherwise.


----------



## CanvisMe (Jul 27, 2021)

Escapades by Gaspard Auge.


----------



## Vull (Jul 27, 2021)

Fire - The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown @ TOTP 1968



https://www.youtube.com/embed/en1uwIzI3SE?feature=oembed




_View: https://www.youtube.com/embed/en1uwIzI3SE?feature=oembed_


----------



## Geezer (Jul 27, 2021)

For a Hazy Shade without adverts:

`youtube-dl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cNeXWpTVlo`


----------



## Geezer (Jul 27, 2021)

Down To Zero adverts:

`youtube-dl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7147pAjGbpU`


----------



## Geezer (Jul 27, 2021)

`youtube-dl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ8O9SidZbs`


----------



## DanDare (Jul 27, 2021)

Bonus Level




_View: https://youtu.be/QUn6V49PG00?t=1400_


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 28, 2021)

This is pretty much what happens when Silverchair, Slowdive, Sigur Rós and My Bloody Valentine had a drink:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOf6ZKAcB04_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 28, 2021)

Some ergot got into the Guess Who's "Wheatfield Soul" album:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWk59MoYOeI_

The Guess Who - Friends Of Mine

The Music I grew up listening to, while doing Mescaline.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07Y0cy-nvAg_

Beastie Boys - No Sleep Till Brooklyn






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl9AwPrw9zA_

Beastie Boys - Sabotage


----------



## fernandel (Aug 1, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxA3jPaftok_


----------



## Vull (Aug 2, 2021)

Song: Do the Clam ~ Artist: The Cramps




_View: https://youtu.be/KcoUY-bslVU_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Jc7OqDJqGg_

Black Oak Arkansas - Lord Have Mercy On My Soul


----------



## Vull (Aug 5, 2021)

Johnny Winter  - Rock And Roll, Hoochie Koo​


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 5, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn0CDvh58zg_

Johnny Winter - Sweet Papa John (Live '83)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v7IXIHw80o_

Johnny Winter - Jumpin' Jack Flash (Live - das Beat Club - '74)


----------



## Geezer (Aug 5, 2021)

Spanish Stroll

No adverts: `youtube-dl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5LveBIjg3o`


----------



## a6h (Aug 7, 2021)

Hank Williams | Mind Your Own Business | 02:55





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZH2bmbUTl4_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 7, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzog7HP4jYA_


Sammy Hagar - Rock Candy (Live '78 Winterland)


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 7, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdBqQ_ZA2Os_

Van Halen - Right Here Right Now Concert (HD)​


----------



## Geezer (Aug 7, 2021)

We've been waiting: `youtube-dl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnUDwM456wo`


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 7, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE9KIy9ElS8_

luv  waldolala


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 7, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaQqshZbtEQ_


Mission of Burma - That's When I Reach For My Revolver​


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Menelkir (Aug 8, 2021)

Anathema - Temporary Peace





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXecDMi-AcU_


----------



## Menelkir (Aug 9, 2021)

This thread needs more Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Tarkus.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKNOlDtZluU_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 9, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAVJO18j-do_

Dio - Man On The Silver Mountain (Live 2005)


----------



## rorgoroth (Aug 9, 2021)

*Swedish House Mafia - It Gets Better*​*youtube.com/watch?v=xxqy7Wz22Gs*​


----------



## Geezer (Aug 9, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAVJO18j-do_
> 
> Dio - Man On The Silver Mountain (Live 2005)



Did actually see Rainbow do this at the Hammy Odeon some forty years ago. My ears have not yet recovered.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 10, 2021)

Blue Öyster Cult Drive-by!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqjBFc39xl4_

Blue Öyster Cult - Career of Evil





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xpnyoAOTCo_

Blue Öyster Cult - Dominance and Submission





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kefOWquqNrA_

Blue Öyster Cult -  The Red and The Black (Live '81)


----------



## Vull (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 11, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLTOc2TVAs8_
Frank Zappa - Disco Boy (Live!)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGV3yV9q4Q4_
Frank Zappa - The Muffin Man (Live!)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 12, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulwWMoal27k_
Sammy Hagar - Marching To Mars


----------



## bookwormep (Aug 13, 2021)

BSO Tanglewood is back...yeah! Saturday, our extended family went to see a rehearsal for 
Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 4. Yo-yo Ma, on cello, was excellent!


----------



## fernandel (Aug 14, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oy5792Fc5o_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXurfnnni8Q_


----------



## fernandel (Aug 14, 2021)

I think she is not the best pianist but she is...


----------



## Vull (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Vull (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0_
Living Colour - Cult of Personality





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJXHFNw3fSw_
Living Colour - Cult of Personality (Live - The Howard Stern Show)


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lIt07sBW4E_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 16, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzdYxgSZztY_
Slash feat Fergie Sweet Child O Mine
​


​


----------



## Geezer (Aug 17, 2021)

Shirley you can't be serious: `youtube-dl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvJS5ATMT3Q`


----------



## Geezer (Aug 17, 2021)

Eleanor


D'Arbanville


Jane


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 17, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEC8zdJW2vQ_
Spooky Tooth - I Am The Walrus


----------



## Vull (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## bobmc (Aug 18, 2021)

Lost my list for "Songs Of Fire and Flood'. Must have got burnt or washed away. But online search revealed a bigger list.
Songs of Fire.    ... Songs of Rain or Flood
My favourite is "When the Levee Breaks"


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 18, 2021)

By Your Command:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pg-IVRSOEQ_
Dread Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks
Led Zeppelin with a reggae beat sung by an Elvis impersonator.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH-_9cwdLug_
Zepperella - When The Levee Breaks (Live)
All girl band.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 18, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caINuHPKkFQ_
Cake - War Pigs


----------



## bobmc (Aug 19, 2021)

When the Levee Breaks - John Campbell


----------



## Vull (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 19, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vp56IAkDJA_
Alice In Chains - Love, Hate, Love (Live 1990 - HQ Audio)


----------



## Vull (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 23, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZQzVPI-kzg_
Rush - Tom Sawyer (Live - South Park intro)


----------



## bobmc (Aug 24, 2021)

And now there is "Birth of the Cool -- Miles Davis" on Netflix. I liked the new sound more than BeBop which came first.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 24, 2021)

Uriah Heep Drive-by!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI0BO575x8w_
Uriah Heep - Gypsy





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zrlh9VGBZc_
Uriah Heep - The Wizard





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEdKcblmctA_
Uriah Heep - Rainbow Demon





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPwijEWvyFg_
Uriah Heep - The Magician's Birthday





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqLh3OcwvyI_
Uriah Heep - Stealin' (Live '73)


----------



## Geezer (Aug 24, 2021)

Another deafening gig at the Hammy Odeon, even though this video is OGWT.

`youtube-dl https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjOhL1ea4Os`


----------



## Geezer (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Phishfry (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Vull (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Geezer (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Vull (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Geezer (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Vull (Aug 29, 2021)

Roxy Music ~ Re-make / Re-model




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWNsZPXq7Sw_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 30, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CihEoNCuDr4_
South Park Mexican - Mexican Radio

From a different perspective.


----------



## retrohacker (Aug 30, 2021)

For a different take, I've always been particularly fond of systems built on RNG (or similar) for content discovery.

Deezer has a pretty impressive collection of music, and a decent API. I did a random search over integer ranges for the Album ID field to find where most of their collection lived (I tried to keep below a 33% retry rate for invalid guesses). Then hobbled together this: https://audile.app

Every refresh gives you a different album from their collection. The server handles guessing (and re-guessing until one exists) album IDs and returning the Deezer metadata.

If you want to discover odd music that breaks you out of your comfort zone, I'm not sure there is a better way than praying to the RNG gods


----------



## Geezer (Aug 30, 2021)

Do you work for deezer then?


----------



## retrohacker (Aug 30, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Do you work for deezer then?


Nope  though I guess the second paragraph got a little sales pitchy. Sorry!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 31, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrkV4fjlSHI_
DEVO - The 4th Dimension (Demo version)


----------



## Vull (Aug 31, 2021)

"While My Guitar Gently Weeps" -- watch Prince, Tom Petty, Steve Winwood, Jeff Lynne, and others at the 2004 Rock Hall of Fame


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 1, 2021)

Howard Stern Musical Guest _Invasion_!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MasrXmEn1Zo_
Lanny Kravits - Are you Gonna Go My Way (Live - The Howard Stern Show 1993)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r36xddDfVyc_
Type 0 Negative - Cinnamon Girl (Live - The Howard Stern Show 2000)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX-ZWORdU1E_
Metallica - Enter Sandman (Live - The Howard Stern Show 2013)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P1VksW5ETE_
Collective Soul - Heavy (Live - The Howard Stern Show 2019)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvSMAi6e0_s_
The Black Crows - Jealous Again (Live - The Howard Stern Show 2019)


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 1, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF1tyjvH9is_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 3, 2021)

Greg Graffin was always part of my life, and then, see it!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAW-dM-0t9k_


"You have always lived like this!
The day's routine
The day's unsure
The day is done
And the dreams of being somewhere you can't be"


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 3, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHxVLekxK6Q_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 3, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HBeD2T7p9E&list=PLauTiXO-LQt1Gl5ZztY-HfWPfFvZ4Sxxk&index=37_
Sheryl Crow - All I Wanna Do (Live Howard Stern 2017)


----------



## SirDice (Sep 3, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPeheoBa2_Y_


----------



## astyle (Sep 3, 2021)

Feeding grounds for Son of Beastie points have been restored, huh


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 3, 2021)

Music has to be treated as matters of secondary importance. 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m_YfWZMcD0_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 3, 2021)

I actually don't remember if I had posted the best Kate Bush music ever created, but yeah, listen again.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pllRW9wETzw_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 3, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo6XadIlwH8_

I'll turn off the light and murder the dawn...


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 3, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfKxC_QklLk_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 4, 2021)

July: 



Geezer said:


> None of the videos are showing up today. It was all working yesterday. Is it just me or is it everyone?



Solved (2nd September): <https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/81460/post-529936>


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-hJFoSgXfM_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 4, 2021)

This thread needs more yes, because yes.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVOuYquXuuc_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htgr3pvBr-I_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 4, 2021)

SirDice said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPeheoBa2_Y_


I have a joke with my friends about iceland that is "I want to live in iceland to just listen to 'dumb local music'", so when you make a list of the local music is hard to find dumb things up and the most "pop" that came into my mind is Björk, which is far from that. Years later I try to find to more tradicional local music, I've found Steindór Andersen (yes, because Sigur Rós - Heima, I also have the original DVD edition that comes with 2 DVDs and is beautiful).  
Said that, I love studying music as a hobby (I'm able to play Cello and Violin), and this is one of the most beautiful voices I ever listened in my life.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n85RTPYCrgs_

​


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 4, 2021)

Pretty woman,ù




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PLq0_7k1jk_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INouvLl1JiQ_

Liliac - Enter Sandman

Everybody in the family had good hair so they formed a band.


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 4, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Pretty woman,ù
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy Orbison was an icon I can't explain, let me help you.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLC9o_unLq4_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 4, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> Roy Orbison was an icon I can't explain, let me help you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And of course it can get better.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o4s1KVJaVA_​


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMXBJW1PuU8_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhat-xUQ6dw_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 4, 2021)

We miss you.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-JqH1M4Ya8_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdjkbP_wOJc_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 4, 2021)

Oh.. At least google is helping with something related/useful. Have a taste! 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVER6hyoyJo_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 4, 2021)

I know some brazilllians have an urge about it (Im brazillian, I prefer the music being noted because is good, not because is just brazillian). 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDe3qOhrJLoa_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 4, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> I know some brazilllians have an urge about it (Im brazillian, I prefer the music being noted because is good, not because is just brazillian).
> 
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDe3qOhrJLoa_


"Meu caminho é de pedra, como posso sonhar?"
"My walk is made of stone, how can I dream?"


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb5uexgfAEI_


----------



## johngrauvard (Sep 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Jvo8Xmpc_4_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pob1sW4AjY_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aiim9sVWWXA_
Ronnie Milsap - She Loves My Car


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_50-gOeBilc_
Patty Smyth and Scandal - Goodbye To You.
​


----------



## johngrauvard (Sep 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsk0WwaUI9I

Radio Massacre International - Frozen North CD1_


----------



## johngrauvard (Sep 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OMxZaldKlA_


Radio Massacre International - Frozen North CD2


----------



## Vull (Sep 4, 2021)

Dream Song / Joe Satriani playlist:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLr6smyn_ao&list=OLAK5uy_nCBO5cG24L-5CwtWR5-lDgXtHLhnXYDe8&index=2_



Menelkir said:


> Oh.. At least google is helping with something related/useful. Have a taste!
> 
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVER6hyoyJo_


White Rabbit by Grace Slick & the Great Society




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxxnDGWI3e8_


----------



## johngrauvard (Sep 4, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRc-mjR5AK0_

Blue Oyster Cult - Harvest Moon


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 5, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P1VksW5ETE_
Collective Soul - Heavy (Live - The Howard Stern Show 2019)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku34let9i5A_
Mark Farner - I’m Your Captain (Closer to Home) (Live - The Howard Stern Show 2006)


----------



## johngrauvard (Sep 6, 2021)

Triana - Abre la puerta




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-FUD_246vs_


King Crimson - In The Wake Of Poseidon




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1JjOpXsJ7A_


----------



## Vull (Sep 7, 2021)

Rickie Lee Jones - Young Blood




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvC6-_G1fng_

Rickie Lee Jones Chuck E's In Love




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjeEV9L9SJM_


----------



## Geezer (Sep 7, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxhd_DWc4Ws_


----------



## johngrauvard (Sep 7, 2021)

Naoyuki Onda - Wings in the Dawn





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh8QoCINqO8_





Joe Hisaishi - Sonatine I





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWJ68BmMmCw_


----------



## johngrauvard (Sep 8, 2021)

Zvuki Mu - Zabytiy Seks




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJpVXtElV08_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 8, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvipPYFebWc_
Lindsey Sterling - Roundtable Rival ( A sonic shootout in the streets )





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8md6yJkUY4_
Lindsey Sterling - Crystalize (Prell Shampoo - Your roots will thank you for it)


----------



## Vull (Sep 9, 2021)

Song: The Next Big Thing, Artist: The Dictators, Album: Go Girl Crazy!




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFNqlVWmfYY_

Dictators - Teengenerate




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWVR-vMUBKA_


The Dictators - California Sun




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j41GBIUQko4_

Belita Woods - The Girl is Bad




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RubfHjDuTT4_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 9, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPZz0235eIA_
A Perfect Circle - Pet (Lyrics)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 10, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHs5P0e6JiA_
SIlverchair - Freak (Live - Rock in Rio 3)


----------



## Vull (Sep 10, 2021)

May not be suitable for tiny little phone speakers

Ad blocker desirable but not strictly necessary

P-Funk All-Stars live video showcasing Garry Shider and Belita Woods





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K57ZoHRnjkc_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 10, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWEr28CqT6E_
P-Funk All-Stars - Dog Star


----------



## johngrauvard (Sep 10, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPjF4ZHuIko_


----------



## Argentum (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Argentum (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Argentum (Sep 10, 2021)

Original






and  the cover


----------



## Argentum (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Argentum (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## johngrauvard (Sep 10, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URt517u6a3s_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 11, 2021)

Blade runner mix,




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7CAZee9Hs0_


----------



## Geezer (Sep 11, 2021)

There should be a spinoff thread purely for Pan's People videos.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95Ts1OHzZyM_


----------



## Vull (Sep 11, 2021)

Prince Live - Play that funky Music - Hollywood Swinging - Fantastic Voyage  4/28/11




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNrAFb3I2js_

Joe Satriani - Nineteen Eighty (Official Video)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSayYNy28TA_

Joe Satriani - Made of Tears (from Satriani LIVE!)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4lsB-B1O7U_


----------



## Geezer (Sep 12, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_4TAnJ4GKg_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kob-H7a6AWY_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV_f0duuQvc_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKtlMp3pU7w_


----------



## Vull (Sep 13, 2021)

Fly Girls Pt 3




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Wc4S4fJ_Yg_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 13, 2021)

Jimi Hendrix - Comeback Tour!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaE4s3m8UOQ_
Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpKA9_PJxk0_
Jimi Hendrix - Bold As Love





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4XVc__uNzM_
Jimi Hendrix - Machine Gun





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2B2nT6pfSE_
Jimi Hendrix - The Wind Cries Mary





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxHS9lTUN4Y_
Jimi Hendrix - Are You Experienced


----------



## Vull (Sep 13, 2021)

Malcolm McLaren, promoter of New York Dolls and Sex Pistols, Presents "Double Dutch" (1983). ~ The amazing rope skipping skills of some of New York's greatest "Double Dutch League" troupes, like the Ebonettes, are on display in this video, which is well worth a watch, even if you don't like music.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZ4jMSCBswY_


McLaren was later sued by the promoters and handlers of the Boyoyo Boys, a South African Mbaqanga group, for swiping their own hit song "Puleng." They got paid, but in an out-of-court settlement, so McLaren was able to retain rights to the "Double Dutch" song. Sadly there is no rope skipping in this video.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAtuAqZVEaE_


"Double Dutch" is sampled in the Dope Smugglaz song "Double Double Dutch," which is mildly entertaining to watch, in a weird way but no rope skipping here either.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7ZeFTUAuwM_


----------



## scottro (Sep 13, 2021)

The Double Dutch Bus  by the late Frankie Smith




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK9hK82r-AM_


----------



## Geezer (Sep 14, 2021)

Heads Down No Nonsense Mindless Boogie





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uHS7NOTOYU_


----------



## macondo (Sep 14, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN8UH1_m3p8_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 14, 2021)

In an hour we'll all meet outside for an hour of double-dutch or shuffle dancing. To update our image a little.

This is for inspiration. Chicks dig it, man:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQrlBIMTzIM_
Elvis - His Latest Flame (shuffle dance girls)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2Zbs56AKYs_


And someday you may be as good as drhowarddfine.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 16, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Llnc223naoQ_
Alice In Chains - Rain When I Die





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLj8X5pW8T8_
Alice In Chains - Dirt


----------



## Vull (Sep 17, 2021)

Happy

Artist: The Strangeloves | Song: I want candy
Video: Candy del Mar with the Cramps




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TcrPN8_gn0_


Sad

Pablo de Sarasate - Zigeunerweisen Gypsy Airs Melodii Lautaresti




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-My4X_OBNtI_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 17, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGy9uomagO4_
The Vapors - Turning Japanese





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0X3CLJVMJU_
Kirsten Dunst - Turning Japanese (Cover)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 18, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5P7x4vh_ts_
The Temptations - Ball of Confusion (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDasi1jiqRs_
The Temptations - I Can't Get Next To You (Live - The Ed Sullivan Show)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9YrYoY0N4I_
The Temptations - Psychedelic Shack (Live - The Ed Sullivan Show)


----------



## Vull (Sep 18, 2021)

A Taste of Honey - Boogie Oogie Oogie (1978)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsiqRHFcyLk_


Funkadelic - Can You Get To That (HQ)




_View: https://youtu.be/8rrOdcnFbAY_


----------



## Alexander88207 (Sep 18, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryfMJRKnie8_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 19, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTh7FtBz6bQ_
Stardeath and White Dwarfs - Birds of War


----------



## macondo (Sep 20, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdYGPFzUdAk_


----------



## macondo (Sep 20, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IwsZ90iA0k_


----------



## macondo (Sep 20, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjq6e1LJHxw_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 21, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j74mxqvxRDQ_
Living Colour - Cult of Personality (Live - The Arsenio Hall Show - 1989)


----------



## Crivens (Sep 21, 2021)

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xdYYN-4ttDg_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 21, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB49uadFgYw_


----------



## macondo (Sep 21, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUx6ZY60uiI_


----------



## Vull (Sep 22, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/-olDjUy4540_


 Song: Chestnut Mare
Artist: The Byrds

```
Always alone never with a herd
Prettiest mare I've ever seen
You'll have to take my word

I'm going to catch that horse if I can
And when I do I'll give her my brand

Well I was up on Stony Ridge after this chestnut mare
I'd been chasin' her for weeks
Oh, I'd catch a glimpse of her every once in a while
Takin' her meal, or bathin
A fine lady

This one day I happened to be real close to her
I saw her standin' over there
So I snuck up to her nice and easy
And I got my rope out 
And I flung it in the air

I'm going to catch that horse if I can
And when I do I'll give her my brand
And we'll be friends for life
She'll be just like a wife
I'm gonna catch that horse if I can

Well I got her, and I'm pullin' on her, she's pullin' back
Like a mule goin' up a ladder 
I take this chance and I jump up on her 
Damned if I don't land right on top of her
Well she takes off, runnin' up on to that ridge
Higher than I've ever been before
She's runnin' along just fine, till she stops
Something spooked her
It's a sidewinder, all coiled and ready to strike
She doesn't know what to do for a second
But then she jumps off the edge
Me holding on

Above the clouds
Higher than eagles were gliding 
Suspended in the sky 

Over the moon
Straight for the sun we were riding 
My eyes were filled with light

Behind us black walls
Below us a bottomless canyon
Floating with no sound

Gulls far below
Seemed to be suddenly rising
Exploding all around

I'm going to catch that horse if I can
And when I do I'll give her my brand
And we'll be friends for life
She'll be just like a wife
I'm gonna' catch that horse if I can

And we were falling down this crevice, about a mile down I'd say! 
I look down and I see this red thing below us
Comin' up real fast and it's our reflection in a little pool of water 
About six feet wide, and one foot deep 
Crawling down right through it
We hit and we splashed it dry
That's when I lost my hold and she got away
But I'm gonna try to get her again someday


I'm going to catch that horse if I can
And when I do I'll give her my brand
And we'll be friends for life
She'll be just like a wife
I'm gonna catch that horse 
I'm gonna catch that horse 
I'm going to catch that horse if I can
I'm going to catch that horse if I can
```


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 22, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fEB6v5SsLI_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 22, 2021)

Warning! You Have Been Exposed To Infectious Grooves!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWPgwV9JBkU_
Infectious Grooves - Turtle Wax Funkaholics Anonymous





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYc3BBWoGVU_
Infectious Grooves - Cousin Randy (Music Video)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f7XwCsx4fs_
Infectious Grooves - Violent and Funky (Music Video)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JSA-AksHC0_
Infectious Grooves - Rules Go Out The Window





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrHMctA4N-A_
Infectious Grooves - Groove Family Cyco

24 Hour Quarantine Mandate In Effect!


----------



## Vull (Sep 24, 2021)

Patti Smith covers Gimme Shelter by Jagger/Richards of the Rolling Stones




_View: https://youtu.be/FdBGIjJ77qg_


----------



## jeremypass96 (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm mainly into dance bands from the 1920s to the late 1940s (including early 1950s). I'm also into somewhat more modern ('60s) stuff, such as The Monkees and The Beatles.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRlZQRRGD8o_


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2021)

This is the track my buddy (who recently passed away) made. It was a pretty big hit in the Dutch dance scene at that time (early '90s). Still miss you buddy!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE6LBI2EXJg_


----------



## SirDice (Sep 24, 2021)

Picture me in some dark concrete basement, filled with smoke and only strobe lights going off.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5UBYOv1G9A_


----------



## Vull (Sep 25, 2021)

AFRICA - Toto x Peter Bence (Piano Cover)




_View: https://youtu.be/_SywaUbg5wU_


----------



## Vull (Sep 25, 2021)

Jessica Cleaves ~ I Really Envy The Sunshine
From The George Clinton Family Series Volume 3 - Plush Funk




_View: https://youtu.be/2i8xxJb3KKE_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 27, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL4WjEsS6cQ_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 27, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3i6le4GhFc_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 27, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAts0dNooh8_
Blue Öyster Cult - Harvester Of Eyes (Live)


----------



## Vull (Sep 28, 2021)

Sumo - Breaking away




_View: https://youtu.be/j8NTPQR0lc8_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9lAIvLosyg_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOG3eus4ZSo_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uWwvQKGjLI





View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1acEVmnVhI
_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9X1C7pTu-M_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Fy7opKu46c_


----------



## Menelkir (Sep 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAEppFUWLfc_


----------



## Geezer (Sep 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijMYA9joQSM_







_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkA7xQb6uPk_







_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGaMXApdUNE_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbBSPJcb1sk_
Robin Trower - Shape Of Things To Come

Probably not the song you think it is.


----------



## Geezer (Sep 30, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2_DOLXAwMc_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP0_8J7uxhs_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rz4JCk-PMXI_


----------



## Vull (Sep 30, 2021)

Billy Strings & Don Julin - Full Performance (Live on KEXP @Pickathon)
~ with Kevin Gills on stand up bass




_View: https://youtu.be/Ub-naDJbKFY_


----------



## D-FENS (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## tingo (Oct 1, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9lAIvLosyg_


Very cool! This is why this thread is so interesting: sometimes I discover great artists that I didn't know about.


----------



## Vull (Oct 5, 2021)

Toyah & Robert (Fripp)'s Sunday Lunch - Venus In Furs




_View: https://youtu.be/a3MTlJF2qqM_

Eva Cassidy - Autumn Leaves




_View: https://youtu.be/xXBNlApwh0c_

Leslie Odom Jr. - Autumn Leaves (Official Video)




_View: https://youtu.be/kVJAc3nxhqY_


----------



## Menelkir (Oct 5, 2021)

How about a more modern music from 2021? 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbGEa7ju8bg_


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 5, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VcZ5OFAWzo_


----------



## Menelkir (Oct 6, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EdUjlawLJM_


----------



## Menelkir (Oct 6, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzMl0-bhNcM_


----------



## Menelkir (Oct 6, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLW0x2ZDJvk_


----------



## Menelkir (Oct 7, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Man4Xw8Xypo_


----------



## Menelkir (Oct 7, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxfNqvoXRug_


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Menelkir (Oct 7, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKBwH17FWJQ_


----------



## Menelkir (Oct 7, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhiUacGzIg8_


----------



## Vull (Oct 7, 2021)

The kinks - Sweet Lady Genevieve - legendado




_View: https://youtu.be/sAwWMOSxnws_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 7, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87YuReBnSLk_
Kittie - Run Like Hell (Live 2001)


----------



## Vull (Oct 8, 2021)

Pearl Hunter by Eivind Aarset 4tet
Music video made by Ingo J. Biermann. Pearl Hunter from the album Phantasmagoria, or a Different Kind of Journey. Released on Jazzland Featuring Wetle Holte and Erland Dahlen on drums and percussion, Audun Erlien on bass, and Eivind Aarset on guitar and electronics. Mixed by Bjarne Stensli.




_View: https://youtu.be/cEcB4Auan0c_


----------



## Vull (Oct 8, 2021)

THE ''5'' ROYALES - ''DEDICATED TO THE ONE I LOVE'' (1957)




_View: https://youtu.be/y335E8mfBAU_


THE SHIRELLES - ''DEDICATED TO THE ONE I LOVE'' (1959)




_View: https://youtu.be/0Z4FbRi2Rgk_


The Mamas & The Papas (and the Wrecking Crew) [The ES Show 1967]




_View: https://youtu.be/bufeJYoZAdU_


The Temprees - Dedicated To The One I Love (1972)




_View: https://youtu.be/TViNZSIxdvQ_


Mamas & the Papas (with Spanky McFarlane & Mackenzie Phillips 1983)




_View: https://youtu.be/Vu66VWggZNw_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 9, 2021)

GuillotinePartition said:


> What's your favorite genre of music?



Too many to summarise. I've always had a soft spot for this type of thing (spun off from a GhostBSD topic): 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G5wqiLiPHg_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 9, 2021)

In my head are many facts of which I wish I was more certain I was sure. Is A Puzzlement!


----------



## Vull (Oct 9, 2021)

Yes - And You And I




_View: https://youtu.be/H-rdL2KkvzY_


----------



## Vull (Oct 10, 2021)

Grandmaster Flash & The Furious Five - The Message (Official Video)




_View: https://youtu.be/gYMkEMCHtJ4_


----------



## Vull (Oct 10, 2021)

DAOKO『ダイスキ with TeddyLoid』Music Video［HD］




_View: https://youtu.be/ExgmZXYUh6M_


----------



## Vull (Oct 10, 2021)

Sade - I Couldn't Love You More (Audio)




_View: https://youtu.be/YIexFtidK_8_


----------



## Vull (Oct 10, 2021)

Funkadelic The electric spanking of war babies (45:00)




_View: https://youtu.be/kc5zpxN2zvg_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 10, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S7I_D6tnq0_
Rob Zombie - Seventeen Year Locust


----------



## Vull (Oct 10, 2021)

DOPE LEMON - Honey Bones (Official Video)




_View: https://youtu.be/29uruM5-VYo_


----------



## Vull (Oct 11, 2021)

The Emotions - Best Of My Love




_View: https://youtu.be/B-Tb80rmPt4_


----------



## Vull (Oct 15, 2021)

Joe Satriani - Back to Shalla Bal




_View: https://youtu.be/3YtouwsadWE_


----------



## Vull (Oct 15, 2021)

Joni Mitchell - Painting with Words and Music (1:36:30)




_View: https://youtu.be/ly6-8gLk8os_

Recorded in 1998 at Warner's Lot in Los Angeles.
Musicians: Brian Blade-drums, Mark Isham-Trumpet, Greg Leisz-pedal steel gear
(Set List Pinned by Matias Menarguez)
1 year ago (edited)
0:00 Intro, Tiger Bones
2:50 Big Yellow Taxi
6:09 Just Like This Train
10:57 Introducing the Band
11:39 Night Ride Home
15:08 The Crazy Cries of Love
19:55 Harry's House
24:23 Black Crow
27:54 Monologue (on Hejira)
29:17 Amelia
36:04 Hejira
42:32 Monologue (on justice, Sex Kills)
44:22 Sex Kills
47:57 Magdalene Laundries
52:32 Moon at The Window
56:56 Monologue ("Good morbid Christmas songs")
57:24 Face Lift
1:01:43 Monologue (on Why Do Fools Fall in Love)
1:02:02 Why Do Fools Fall in Love
1:04:08 Trouble Man (orig. by Marvin Gaye)
1:07:59 Comes Love (orig. by Stan H. Stept, lyrics by Lew Brown and Charles Tobias)
1:13:08 Song For Sharon
ENCORE
1:21:02 Monologue Pt. 1 (on Woodstock, Rock n' Roll Hall of Fame ft. Graham Nash)
1:23:59 Monologue Pt. 2 (a Knitting story)
1:29:24 Woodstock
1:34:45 excerpt from Dreamland, while credits roll


----------



## Vull (Oct 16, 2021)

Funky free samples








						A Guide to the Eclectic Funk Music of Bernie Worrell
					

Known as the "Wizard of Woo" the legendary keyboard artist's discography is rich and innovative.




					daily.bandcamp.com


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Oct 16, 2021)

One of his best performance, this is what stealing show looks like. Prince solo starts at 3:28 





_View: https://youtu.be/dWRCooFKk3c_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 16, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etviGf1uWlg_
Deee-Lite - Groove Is In The Heart





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5NpSkZiCmA_
Deee-Lite - Groove Is In The Heart (Live)


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Vull (Oct 16, 2021)

Starcrawler- Lizzy (Live from The Roxy)




_View: https://youtu.be/a0dMsbn1Dhc_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 20, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8SIYdYDj9o_
Joe Walsh - The Confessor (Live 2012)


----------



## Vull (Oct 22, 2021)

Funkadelic - Music For My Mother




_View: https://youtu.be/HeO4fIe6Mzk_


----------



## Vull (Oct 22, 2021)

Four Tops - Reach Out (I'll Be There) (1967) HD 0815007




_View: https://youtu.be/2EaflX0MWRo_


----------



## Vull (Oct 23, 2021)

Parliament Funkadelic - Standing On the Verge of Gettin' It On - Houston 1976




_View: https://youtu.be/Z3v-z8iEN-Q_


----------



## Vull (Oct 23, 2021)

The Sweet - AC/DC




_View: https://youtu.be/8d0lrp3Nsi0_


Joan Jett - ACDC




_View: https://youtu.be/gBQEhuFB_lo_


----------



## a6h (Oct 23, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9DuDgzGjtE_


----------



## Vull (Oct 23, 2021)

Long Gone (From The Bowlin' Green)




_View: https://youtu.be/kca31Ccx7jo_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 24, 2021)

Jimmy Page & Robert Plant In Concert! Today Only!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIZo-OqRDWI_

Jimmy Page & Robert Plant - When The Levee Breaks (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki9qjHbTrrs_

Jimmy Page & Robert Plant - Nobody's Fault But Mine





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f-crfyWvNM_

Jimmy Page & Robert Plant - Most High (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_EIG2mySN8_

Jimmy Page & Robert Plant - House Of Love (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMbxbT1WA3Y_

Jimmy Page & Robert Plant - Since I've Been Lovin' You (Live)


----------



## a6h (Oct 24, 2021)

Trihexagonal By the way, where is my favourite, the Black Dog! Anyway, I 've set the timer at the beginning of the Dazed and confused on the next clip; my all time Led Zeppelin favourite:





_View: https://youtu.be/k-WSbMW7BPc?t=178_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 26, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLlown9_G3w_

The Chamber Brothers - Time Has Come Today (Live Ed Sullivan 1969 )





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2WYLSXJVpI_

The Ramones - Time Has Come Today 1981


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 28, 2021)

vigole said:


> Trihexagonal By the way, where is my favourite, the Black Dog!


.Miley Cyrus is bringing the Black Dog. Don't prejudge her,
In Black Latex jeans, her soul is black as coal and she's all grown up.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHuWcJUrP6Y_
Miley Cyrus - Black Dog (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghcEAPm26Ek_
Miley Cyrus - Cattitude (Live)

She's got Cattitude and will tell you exactly what that means.


----------



## rorgoroth (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Vull (Oct 28, 2021)

Come and Get Your Love ~ The Temprees




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ERoPmm0JLY_


At Last ~ The Temprees




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xpwzZ_q4tI_


----------



## Menelkir (Oct 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9MZNEXrElw_


----------



## Geezer (Oct 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4sy6MIIMls_


I saw Zeppelin at Knebworth in 1979, with a quarter of a million other people. You can probably see me in there somewhere.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hW_WLxseq0o_


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 29, 2021)

Can't tell exactly why, but this suddenly came to my mind:




_View: https://youtu.be/u9RkKe22TnI_


First learned about that song in school, french lessons. It's your typical late 60es world peace utopy, but performed by a boys choir. Pretty strange, still, to me, fascinating.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 30, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gor8AqAfJGI_

Broken Peach - This Is Halloween (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzAXITkCxG4_

Broken Peach - Personal Jesus (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85FsXo0WdT4_

Broken Peach - Fsck You (Live)


----------



## Vull (Oct 30, 2021)

Cee Lo Green and Daryl Hall - I Can't Go For That




_View: https://youtu.be/8yxoob6aPtk_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 31, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLg0oErsGd8_

Broken Peach - Pink Elephants On Parade (Live)


----------



## Menelkir (Oct 31, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75n3vOVJwtA_


----------



## a6h (Oct 31, 2021)

Song: Interdimensional Summit
Artist: Dimmu Borgir
Album: Eonian
Released: 2018
Genre: Symphonic black metal





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4obnPPb-0YM_


----------



## Vull (Oct 31, 2021)

Welcome to My Nightmare ~ Alice Cooper




_View: https://youtu.be/6ZeaCohfWsY_


----------



## Vull (Nov 5, 2021)

> FUNKADELIC ~ Better by the pound
> 
> Pleasure's the motivation for the human race
> Everything starts and end with sex and appeal
> ...







_View: https://youtu.be/xrgVppXrK64_


----------



## Geezer (Nov 7, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrE_cDvcgJg_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 8, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q31tGyBJhRY_


----------



## Vull (Nov 9, 2021)

Andy Pratt - Avenging Annie




_View: https://youtu.be/__7OrOxoQxI_


----------



## Vull (Nov 9, 2021)

Sky - Goodie Two Shoes




_View: https://youtu.be/nURHgcIKw0I_


----------



## Vull (Nov 9, 2021)

Funk No.1 - TOKYO GROOVE JYOSHI




_View: https://youtu.be/3K8dNctci1Y_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 9, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLcJPcZ4sL0_


----------



## covacat (Nov 9, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10bFTG9gS4o_


----------



## Jose (Nov 10, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4Ao-iNPPUc_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5opZEujrpU_


----------



## Jose (Nov 10, 2021)

This is what Trihexagonal has done to the Youtube recommendations algorithm for me:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vOMG6_Y77s_

I'm happy and horrified at the same time.


----------



## Geezer (Nov 10, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0n3OepDn5GU_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 11, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Picture



What was the ELO track?

A few weeks ago I stumbled across a _Sounds of the 70s_ CD that included these things – *back-to-back*  (genius):

Mr Blue Sky – Baker Street

This Town Ain't Big Enough For Both of Us – Oliver's Army – Hit Me With Your Rhythm Stick


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 11, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> What was the ELO track?
> 
> A few weeks ago I stumbled across a _Sounds of the 70s_ CD that included these things – *back-to-back*  (genius):
> 
> ...



Can not remember which song exactly that was, because ELO is one of my favorite band and have a CD collection of them 

Alone in the Universe
Balance of Power
ELO 2
Early Years
Flashback
From Out of Nowhere
Live
Live at Wembley (2017)
Live at Winterland
Mr. Blue Sky (The Very Best Of Electric Light Orchestra) (2012 Re-Recorded)
Secret Messages
The Lost Planet
The Night The Light Went On
Time
Zoom


----------



## Geezer (Nov 11, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj0XD1NFa1I_


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2021)

Only two ways to play this track, loud and even LOUDER. 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TYsOMYaz6E_


----------



## jbo (Nov 11, 2021)

This is on the fun side of things but usually worth sharing:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUO9SNCBL6U_


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 11, 2021)

Not a lone video but an entire channel full of good music: https://www.youtube.com/user/lukhashdotcom

Ok, here is a video of him anyway, because it rocks:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_XH4du6BvE_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 11, 2021)

bsduck said:


> (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prélude_à_l'après-midi_d'un_faune)



bsduck that's not the answer to my silly quiz question, but thanks; I _adore_ this music.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 11, 2021)

hunter0one your <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/537165> Yvonne Elliman put me in the mood for this:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2knv3AkJ4qE_


----------



## a6h (Nov 12, 2021)

The sound of Music (1959)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvQ4t-Nk128_


----------



## Vull (Nov 13, 2021)

Live Under the Sky, Japan 1985 ~ Larry Graham on bass, Stanley Clarke on bass, and Perry Wilson on drums




_View: https://youtu.be/BHuzSDOAcBg_


Bootsy Collins on bass, David Sanborn on sax, Hiram Bullock on guitar, and Omar Hakim on drums




_View: https://youtu.be/2Sh9cezHNec_

Herbie Hancock, Wayne Shorter, Stanley Clarke & Omar Hakim -Cantelope Island- Live Under the Sky 1991




_View: https://youtu.be/JixfzsQWZ8c_


----------



## Geezer (Nov 13, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XxK2JJisEc_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 13, 2021)

One of the rare moments when I'm amused by being half-deaf: 



> There is a raspberry in my garden, my raspberry!



Sergei_Shablovsky is this an accurate translation?


----------



## k3y5 (Nov 14, 2021)

Anavae, 
neverlender, 
AnnenMayKantereit, 
Dark Horses, 
Pixies,
CLANN, 
renforshort,

fun obscure bands mostly


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 14, 2021)

RIP Sarah Dash.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBtLClr_M-8_


I really like Patti's rendition of Sarah Smile *here* at 1:23


----------



## Geezer (Nov 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4KSux1OEkk_


----------



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Nov 15, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> One of the rare moments when I'm amused by being half-deaf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No any idea, I don’t know russians USSR songs.

Even more: I HATE ALL THAT LINKED TO RUSSA-USSR because part of my family (grand-grand parents) was killed in Ukraine in Golodomor.

*You may remember the history of russia / USSR, full of blood and millions of killed civil peoples*, BEFORE you post something like this in public.

No place for jokes. Sorry.

Cheers

P.S. I really don’t understand why US (and other countries) citizens have some sentiments to russians, even after russia  take an active part in US election and poisoning in Great Britain. Out of my mind.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 15, 2021)

Sergei_Shablovsky no offence intended, it was _music_.

The (translated) lyric amused me; nothing more; for anyone to sing about a _raspberry_:





Also, being half-deaf is no joke, but I _am_ half-deaf, I don't like to be too serious about it, and closed captions (which most people might never see) are sometimes hilarious.

I'll seek an answer elsewhere.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 15, 2021)

Phishfry I _love_ it (the music), I know of just one 1975 rendition that's debatably better. I have the full recording somewhere at home, YouTube seems to have only a recording that's cut short at the end, which is *really* annoying 'cause the endings of the live recordings are so much better than the studio recording that people grew up with. Thanks, and (yes) R.I.P..


----------



## Geezer (Nov 16, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX7X4aQQccA_


----------



## scottro (Nov 17, 2021)

I ran into this by accident and I'd forgotten how much I enjoyed the song. Mixed with movie dance scenes.  Well done, but I've seen dance other compilations I preferred.Still like the song enough to not mind lacks in the dance compilation. Anyway Walk The Moon, Shut Up And Dance With Me.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00ezoTnw1HM_


----------



## Vladimir Kondratyev (Nov 18, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> One of the rare moments when I'm amused by being half-deaf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not Sergey, but native russian speaker, so I can answer your question 

Translation is almost accurate. Just skip "There is" at begining to make it exact. There is no verb in the russian song here, russian sentence is incomplete.


----------



## fernandel (Nov 21, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVsh4Z4eGWE_


For me it is like life supposed to be. She is fantastic young girl...


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 21, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSCz9LgvClw_


----------



## fernandel (Nov 21, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSCz9LgvClw_


Did you ever seen and listen Brendan Kavanagh alive, please?


----------



## Menelkir (Nov 21, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U16Xg_rQZkA_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 22, 2021)

fernandel said:


> Did you ever seen and listen Brendan Kavanagh alive, please?



No, but reading about him reminds me of this: 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8vxGmPfuHQ_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaL-vzyi-jg_


----------



## Vull (Nov 23, 2021)

00:00 Something For The Girl With Everything
02:15 Talent Is An Asset
07:07 Hasta Manana, Monsieur
11:22 Thank God It's Not Christmas
16:29 B.C.
19:56 Here In Heaven




_View: https://youtu.be/OKUJpjh34C4_





_View: https://youtu.be/KVl9wNdplOg_


----------



## Vull (Nov 26, 2021)

Scattered The Kinks




_View: https://youtu.be/i9mvfRdBlds_


----------



## Vull (Nov 26, 2021)

Fur Dixon maybe a year or so before she joined the Cramps in 1986




_View: https://youtu.be/CuhrlevKoW8_


----------



## Vull (Nov 28, 2021)

Love Theme (From "Chinatown")




_View: https://youtu.be/BEYLlMTVM5I_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 29, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLpufG9s0QY_


----------



## a6h (Nov 30, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly8x5SFB6Ug_


----------



## Geezer (Dec 2, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MU0NKSZsywk_


----------



## a6h (Dec 4, 2021)

Johann Sebastian Bach
BWV 543 Präludium und Fuge a-Moll (Prelude and fugue for La Minor)
Date: around 1708-1713





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ2yZ3mWZ98_


----------



## MeowMan (Dec 5, 2021)

Retrowave, synthwave, cyberpunk, sovietwave

Especially I prefer sovietwave when doing my work. As an example, recommend you to listen Serenity - Sovietwave Mix


----------



## Vull (Dec 6, 2021)

45:52 Brian Auger's Oblivion Express - Selftitled (1970) 
 Obscure Prog Rock/Jazz Fusion




_View: https://youtu.be/5W0WFtS9DK0_


----------



## covacat (Dec 8, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38G6l2Ais9o_


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 9, 2021)

RIP Robbie





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRkFI1CwbcI_


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 10, 2021)

End of the day Friday, getting me energized for the weekend: Boris Brejcha "Redemption". 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8lxyRsI8Tc_


----------



## Menelkir (Dec 11, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT_siP1lfmk_


----------



## Vull (Dec 13, 2021)

JazzBaltica 2015: Mathias Eick




_View: https://youtu.be/GQqo_TybfnU_


----------



## Menelkir (Dec 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_8Pma1vHmw_


----------



## Menelkir (Dec 15, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkOZNJYAZ7c_


----------



## Geezer (Dec 16, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6FBfAQ-NDE_


----------



## Vull (Dec 17, 2021)

Eydís Evensen ARTE Concert Festival 2021









						Eydís Evensen - Watch the full programme | ARTE Concert
					

Icelandic pianist and composer Eydís Evensen performs tracks from her debut album at the Gaité Lyrique theatre in Paris as part of the ARTE Concert Festival.




					www.arte.tv


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Dec 17, 2021)

Relevant..


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 17, 2021)

Here is some anti-ABBA to cleanse your palette.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aupnj1KpjCg_


----------



## fernandel (Dec 18, 2021)

Boogie woogie




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeP2j2F_jFc_


Ladyva




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A99sZ0ngd_U_


----------



## fernandel (Dec 18, 2021)

Vull said:


> Patti Smith covers Gimme Shelter by Jagger/Richards of the Rolling Stones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    For me is Merry Clayton the best or Lisa Fischer with Rolling
Stones. It is just me...


----------



## Vull (Dec 19, 2021)

fernandel said:


> For me is Merry Claton the best or Lisa Fischer with Rollingstones. It is just me...


Patti for me always has a unique take on her covers, but I like them all.

ETA: Your Brendan Kavanagh video led me to find Ladyva's youtube channel:

Take the Boogie Woogie Train with Ladyva




_View: https://youtu.be/mQl_6mcQBaQ_


----------



## a6h (Dec 19, 2021)

Johann Sebastian Bach
BWV 996 | Bourrée in Mi minor - Lute





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ83EBKH598_


----------



## fernandel (Dec 19, 2021)

Vull said:


> Patti for me always has a unique take on her covers, but I like them all.
> 
> ETA: Your Brendan Kavanagh video led me to find Ladyva's youtube channel:
> 
> ...


...also Henry and Terry are very good players


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 19, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FORoujK1bxA_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 23, 2021)

Theme From 'Valley Of The Dolls' | The Rubáiyát Of Dorothy Ashby

Black Market (Weather Report). YouTube loses much of the range that's required to fully appreciate the production values but still, the first two minutes are pure joy:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7_vNpVXubA_

Missing Words (The Selecter):





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v0-NPIXrtE_


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 25, 2021)

Mike Nesmith was most know as a Monkee.
In my opinion his best work was Producer for the low dough flicks Repo Man and Tapeheads.
RIP Mike Nesmith. You brought punk and new wave to the silver screen.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnTUSgHzZx0\\_




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLGrXGEMOSo_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 25, 2021)

Nat King Cole for Christmas Day obligatory follow-up: six uplifting minutes of Natalie.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abbvY8en7qM_


On the day, I was blown away. Wish I had been there in person.


----------



## Vull (Dec 31, 2021)

1:15:11 Martha Argerich: Third piano concerto & "Suites" Romeo and Juliet, Prokofiev - ARTE Concert




_View: https://youtu.be/MvnX31rg8Uw_


----------



## Grell (Dec 31, 2021)

Here's one by the Smashing Pumpkins that I like


----------



## Menelkir (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year, and not sure why, here's my first music of 2022.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evN6DIGPIJM_


----------



## Menelkir (Jan 1, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wln6NX0V4AQ_


----------



## fernandel (Jan 1, 2022)

My favorite actreess Anna Magnani:
Scapricciatiello


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 1, 2022)

1956: 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sismPLWkE3U_


----------



## Vull (Jan 2, 2022)

Jeff Beck - Greensleeves (1968)




_View: https://youtu.be/YCLv-kPra2I_


----------



## dclau (Jan 2, 2022)

The singer is a former soldier, I tend to show some respect (not expected)
but he did quite a good job, we are the weird ones:




_View: https://youtu.be/X-ebaVnD6W4_


----------



## dclau (Jan 2, 2022)

But this one might be a better pick, more suitable to what I do, this very moment:




_View: https://youtu.be/euMNVyuqmwo_


----------



## fernandel (Jan 2, 2022)

It is not a song but...




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxhyDq9rhYA_


----------



## Vull (Jan 5, 2022)

Turn This Mutha Out ~ Idris Muhammad




_View: https://youtu.be/PmJAjymeYOE_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 7, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d9DsEP_BF4&list=PLLZEH8b8Qa68nyjNw2TMGHZW88oD23Ej7_

St. Vincent - Birth in Reverse (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkj_d7eDXRo&list=PLLZEH8b8Qa68nyjNw2TMGHZW88oD23Ej7&index=7_

St. Vincent - Every Tear Disappears (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae9WljOkShg_

St. Vincent - Actor Out of Work (Live)


----------



## Grell (Jan 8, 2022)

An old classic


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 9, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzAIxiXzvzQ_

Brass Against featuring Sophia Urista -Aerials 
(System Of A Down Cover)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfyGADB76RI_

Brass Against featuring Sophia Urista - Cherub Rock 
(Smashing Pumpkins Cover)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JrlKcoD1Qw_

Brass Against featuring Sophia Urista -Wake Up 
{Rage Against The Machine Cover)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGV1xYJFAEI_

Brass Against featuring Sophia Urista - Killing In The Name Of 
{Rage Against The Machine Cover)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 11, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v08YyBtgwis_

Samantha Fish - Bulletproof (Live)

Samantha and her cigar box guitar.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2022)

Lil' Louis

Careful if you play this at work, you might get some strange looks halfway through the track  





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgOsg5vhwFY_


----------



## Menelkir (Jan 12, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0LeL9BUPtA_


----------



## Menelkir (Jan 12, 2022)

This was my first vinyl ever, I still remember where and why I've got "The World Won't Listen".  I was 11yo and I still listen to it (I'm 45 now).




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdOHPjMzY8s_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 12, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZTpLvsYYHw_

The Killers - All These Things I've Done

I've got soul but I'm not a soldier.


----------



## Grell (Jan 13, 2022)

New Order - Temptation


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 13, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPGgsQitJLo&list=OLAK5uy_lMRBazHQ8zZiuHNRRRiYN1m9pLNllP7io_

Sofia Urista -  Arms Of Love





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Up6mKfph0E&list=PLdaVk_7g1vh6ZOvPwGVuvQj6fWxfYsAIB_

Sofia Urista - Girl On Girl


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 15, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDqgmdkfdfI_

Audioslave - Cochise (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w2Kw10G2nc_

Audioslave - Show Me How To Live (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQFXKOPJOYM_

Audioslave - Killing In The Name Of (Live)


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 19, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Every month I have to pick a rare flower from the top of the Alps and do a ritual with underwear tied on my head.



Music for such moods: 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqWYfqe9iXo_



```
______________________________________
/ Prepare oneself appropriately before \
| immersing onself in this gem of a    |
\ movie.                               /
 --------------------------------------
        \   ^__^
         \  (**)\_______
            (__)\       )\/\
             U  ||----w |
                ||     ||
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2022)

Probably more like this:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuWrg80dXeU_


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2022)

The B-side of Lil' Louis' French Kiss (I posted that one earlier) crossed my mind (outages, blackouts). Funnily enough that b-side was actually more popular in the clubs at the time than French Kiss, the a-side of this 12". 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2UG3sLkGgo_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 20, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_A4G1jkw24&list=PLdaVk_7g1vh6298HtIZo7lLoYkzFSIn1V&index=3_

The Pretty Reckless - Messed Up World





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJMSDlWlfMM&list=PLdaVk_7g1vh6298HtIZo7lLoYkzFSIn1V&index=3_

The Pretty Reckless - My Medicine


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 21, 2022)

Jose said:


> This is what Trihexagonal has done to the Youtube recommendations algorithm for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get ready for another round of happy feet and torn tendons:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boQmZPnSNfQ_

Broken Peach - Wake Me Up (Live at the Island Club)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOIa78bDKZw_

Broken Peach - Crazy In Love (Live at the Island Club)


----------



## Geezer (Jan 21, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t11CwlG444_


----------



## fernandel (Jan 22, 2022)

The V̲e̲lvet Unde̲rgro̲und & N̲ico Full Album 1967


----------



## drr (Jan 22, 2022)

GuillotinePartition said:


> What's your favorite genre of music?


Classic rock, guitar solos.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 23, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXm8JdC4k4c&list=PLdaVk_7g1vh56aIUcJnEpROweqwqUjjw6&index=2_

The Snake Charmer and the Goddesses of Bagpipe - Shipping Up To Boston / Enter Sandman


----------



## 3301 (Jan 23, 2022)

Not recommended if you're in bad mood, or sad...


----------



## fernandel (Jan 23, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdS9Med8gfk_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fNV9nvQ2ZA_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 27, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj_ujwPyQ-g_

Beth Hart - Am I The One (Live Rockpalast 1999 Germany)

This girl can belt it out.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 28, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxzlGBztUMc_

Rage Against The Machine - Down Rodeo (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8de2W3rtZsA_

Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name (Live)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thQ8rpkY3Ps_

Rage Against The Machine - Wake Up (Live)


----------



## fernandel (Jan 29, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI2XuIOW3gM_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34fDJEM3L4w_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-AFhLZYrgY_


----------



## Geezer (Jan 30, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnacdOIoTBQ_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 31, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMzYIpb-gnw&list=LLUekWdo8iIsdnRZ1eL5Cb6g&index=396_

Grace Mitchell - Kids (Ain't All Right) (Live)


----------



## Jose (Jan 31, 2022)

From my eldest's playlists




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze2sz5KUq88_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orWJkDUKGpM_


----------



## Deleted member 70481 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 2, 2022)

Twisted. I might play that one again and again and again ha ha ho ho


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agL9ftHYrRQ_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 2, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOj8-yUOhSQ&list=PLdaVk_7g1vh5RPVwf0IYRz_fv8Gt4104p&index=83_

Brass Against - Heathens / Jumpsuit Mashup





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrMdxo3BZAE&list=PLdaVk_7g1vh4NmjxhiSHWdrbAJ6dcpU91&index=8_

Brass Against - Nobody Speak / Bullet In The Head Mashup


----------



## Vull (Feb 2, 2022)

"SUMMERTIME In Santa Fe"




_View: https://youtu.be/qmMANtqBivs_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 5, 2022)

Accentuate the positive! – Eliminate the negative – Don’t mess with Mister In-Between


----------



## RoGeorge (Feb 6, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9PLmtQZwmY_


----------



## rsronin (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## RoGeorge (Feb 8, 2022)

Ed Sheeran - I See Fire




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUuHe06Z1ZQ_

It's the end credits song from "The Hobbit - The Desolation of Smaug" (2013) movie.


----------



## Tecuma (Feb 8, 2022)

Interpol: Obstacle 1






It is from their debut album "Turn on the Bright Lights"


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 10, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyduRV3tkH4_


Not the usual edit. If you don't mind waiting two minutes for the hit to begin, it might be worth the wait. Get James Burke on the case.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2022)

Friday night, time for another floor filler from 'Ye olde times'.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBWkHrf1xJ4_


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2022)

Well, because why not? Still an amazing track from Richie Hawtin. Released in 1991 and well over 30 years old now. 

F.U.S.E. - Substance Abuse





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wROVVoFzBQU_


----------



## judd (Feb 11, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Friday night, time for another floor filler from 'Ye olde times'.







_View: https://youtu.be/wZ6RbvOpZMk_


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 12, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM_OWaItNJM_


----------



## RoGeorge (Feb 12, 2022)

Music:  Tito & Tarantula - After Dark
The clip is from the movie "From Dusk Till Dawn (1996)"




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1Kn51pMm5o_

- Never trust a Python stripper!
- Why?


```
$ python3
Python 3.8.12 (default, Jan  2 2022, 01:12:07) 
[Clang 11.0.1 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-11.0.1-0-g43ff75f2c on freebsd13
Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.

>>> girl = "Dana"
>>> girl.strip("all clothes")
'Dan'
```


P.S.  In the movie she's not trustable for a different reason.


----------



## Tecuma (Feb 16, 2022)

Jake Xerxes Fussell - Rolling Mills Are Burning Down






From his album "Good and Green Again".


----------



## Tecuma (Feb 20, 2022)

If you like melodic rock music with a good voice and have the wish to join a battle ...






This is Illudium with "Soma Sema" from their latest album "Ash of the Womb". A great album.


----------



## judd (Feb 21, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/TUPc6BGI2hY_


Airbag.


----------



## Tecuma (Feb 23, 2022)

If you need something to relax ... "Romance" from Amerigo Gazaway.






I did not find this as a standalone video only inside the album "Gratidude". The link should start with this song. I like the complete album.


----------



## RoGeorge (Feb 23, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNl13t9ZtmA_


----------



## Vull (Feb 28, 2022)

HAUSER & Ksenija Sidorova - Oblivion




_View: https://youtu.be/96gk2KJ_Ea0_

HAUSER & Ksenija Sidorova - Adios Nonino




_View: https://youtu.be/QZ3MQUr1wHY_


----------



## RoGeorge (Feb 28, 2022)

Spectacular Spectacular - Scene from the movie "Moulin Rouge" (2001)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGeAv7yaaMc_


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 4, 2022)

Like the song was written for the times....




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yl-oy2rNwS4_


----------



## RoGeorge (Mar 4, 2022)

"Super Yaka" scene from the movie "Guardians Of The Galaxy Vol. 2" (2017)
Music:  Jay & The Americans - Come A Little Bit Closer




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhc3CinJHYY_


----------



## jammied (Mar 5, 2022)

I am just casually putting this on, whilst putting it on top resolution to take advantage of my new fully fiber internet!





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKk1u5RMTn4_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 5, 2022)

I said I would never getr married again. 3 times.....





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwzlySJJJQQ_

Starcrawler - Bet My Brains





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8yTYlKPdS4_

Starcrawler - Chicken Woman





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOoQ-6MLAxc_

Starcrawler - Live at the Lodge Rom, LA .Full Skow
35 ,mimute showcase of Arrow de Wilde The Chicken Woman

I was wrong again.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 5, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxvQ60AdsKE_

_
… Todas mis esperanzas y mis remembrances
Los guardo en ti …_


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 5, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7CV-gVL5gM_


----------



## RoGeorge (Mar 5, 2022)

Chick Habit by April March - Ending credits from the movie Death Proof (2007)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV5GSaUA8PE_


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 5, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ao5mg11xIk&list=PLdaVk_7g1vh4arAbz62DtwIj704en3i-x&index=3_
Poppy - Computer Boy






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gmswmbosYo&list=PLdaVk_7g1vh4arAbz62DtwIj704en3i-x&index=12_

Poppy - I Disagree (Burn It Down)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 7, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5vr_Vhoumc&list=PLdaVk_7g1vh7dZ3Bwhls9Y8TE-YJ3Ru_0_

Dead Sara - The Weatherman





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKLhILz_nBg&list=PLdaVk_7g1vh7dZ3Bwhls9Y8TE-YJ3Ru_0&index=3_

Dead Sara - Gimmie Gimmie


----------



## Vull (Mar 8, 2022)

What is hip ? TGJ's Twin Bass live ver.(Cover)/TOKYO GROOVE JYOSHI(Jan22/2022)




_View: https://youtu.be/0RaSmq64LYY_


So what (cover) - TOKYO GROOVE JYOSHI (twin bass)




_View: https://youtu.be/eNqiPUACEd8_


----------



## Vull (Mar 10, 2022)

FRENCH LESSON - learn french with music ( lyrics + translation ) Brigitte Bardot - Harley Davidson




_View: https://youtu.be/qlZISuFoVgs_


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2022)

It's Friday, so another floor-filler. (DJ Tim is a buddy of mine)

DJ Misha & DJ T!M - Access




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o4joooH5tg_


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2022)

The first time I heard it, it was one of the first "big" parties in one of the former HAL buildings. We had been partying all night and they played this track as the sun was coming up. It made a lasting impression. 


Marmion - Schöneberg





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50dngX7mb8c_


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2022)

Still my most favorite track ever. 

Underground Resistance - The Final Frontier (UR003)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WLtJDKXMCE_


----------



## Tecuma (Mar 11, 2022)

This was played in "The Accountant"




Jim James / State of the art


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 12, 2022)

After-party chill. Headphones recommended. 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ds2-uFaWprU_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 16, 2022)

judd said:


> (screen shot … lamplight)







_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmhUEQdJ1po_


… and because I found an _atrocious_ version of Lili Marlene by Kid Creole and the Coconuts, here's a _fine_ song of theirs that was on my mind earlier this week: 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYTgyWJXfmU_


_You did a number on my brain …_​


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 18, 2022)

I think you know who this song goes out to....





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3b6SGoN6dA_


----------



## RoGeorge (Mar 22, 2022)

The Pierces "Boring"




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXbk3OL-t-s_



Not boring:


> 1 / 998001 = 0.000 001 002 003 004 005 006 007 008 009 010 011 012 013 ... 996 997 999 ...


Decimals grouped by 3 are nicely counting up, all but 998 who's missing.  


```
python3
>>> from decimal import *
>>> # set precision to 2992 decimals
>>> getcontext().prec = 2992
>>> Decimal(1)/Decimal(998001)
Decimal('0.000001002003004005006007008009010011012013014015016017018019020021022023024025026027028029030031032033034035036037038039040041042043044045046047048049050051052053054055056057058059060061062063064065066067068069070071072073074075076077078079080081082083084085086087088089090091092093094095096097098099100101102103104105106107108109110111112113114115116117118119120121122123124125126127128129130131132133134135136137138139140141142143144145146147148149150151152153154155156157158159160161162163164165166167168169170171172173174175176177178179180181182183184185186187188189190191192193194195196197198199200201202203204205206207208209210211212213214215216217218219220221222223224225226227228229230231232233234235236237238239240241242243244245246247248249250251252253254255256257258259260261262263264265266267268269270271272273274275276277278279280281282283284285286287288289290291292293294295296297298299300301302303304305306307308309310311312313314315316317318319320321322323324325326327328329330331332333334335336337338339340341342343344345346347348349350351352353354355356357358359360361362363364365366367368369370371372373374375376377378379380381382383384385386387388389390391392393394395396397398399400401402403404405406407408409410411412413414415416417418419420421422423424425426427428429430431432433434435436437438439440441442443444445446447448449450451452453454455456457458459460461462463464465466467468469470471472473474475476477478479480481482483484485486487488489490491492493494495496497498499500501502503504505506507508509510511512513514515516517518519520521522523524525526527528529530531532533534535536537538539540541542543544545546547548549550551552553554555556557558559560561562563564565566567568569570571572573574575576577578579580581582583584585586587588589590591592593594595596597598599600601602603604605606607608609610611612613614615616617618619620621622623624625626627628629630631632633634635636637638639640641642643644645646647648649650651652653654655656657658659660661662663664665666667668669670671672673674675676677678679680681682683684685686687688689690691692693694695696697698699700701702703704705706707708709710711712713714715716717718719720721722723724725726727728729730731732733734735736737738739740741742743744745746747748749750751752753754755756757758759760761762763764765766767768769770771772773774775776777778779780781782783784785786787788789790791792793794795796797798799800801802803804805806807808809810811812813814815816817818819820821822823824825826827828829830831832833834835836837838839840841842843844845846847848849850851852853854855856857858859860861862863864865866867868869870871872873874875876877878879880881882883884885886887888889890891892893894895896897898899900901902903904905906907908909910911912913914915916917918919920921922923924925926927928929930931932933934935936937938939940941942943944945946947948949950951952953954955956957958959960961962963964965966967968969970971972973974975976977978979980981982983984985986987988989990991992993994995996997999')
>>>
```



Why 998 is missing it's a secret, can't tell, 'cause 2 can keep a secret if 1 of them is dead.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzNFwxsSPwU_
Secret - Official Video by The Pierces


----------



## RoGeorge (Mar 27, 2022)

Out of nowhere and no idea why, this started to play in my head today  
Notre Dame de Paris - Belle (French Version)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwKDhfAnu2M_

Entire show:  Notre Dame De Paris Musical Full (Belle)


----------



## Tecuma (Mar 27, 2022)

Some nice electronic. 




Boy Harsher - Tower


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 28, 2022)

Tecuma what's the movie like? I found a trailer via <https://old.reddit.com/r/synthwave/comments/s9hg0j/-/>


----------



## Tecuma (Mar 28, 2022)

grahamperrin  I have not seen this movie. According to their web page you can stream it. I am no fan of streaming. I prefer buying media (dvd, blu-ray).


----------



## shkhln (Mar 28, 2022)

Unprovoked political rants will get you banned regardless of the righteousness of your position.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 1, 2022)

Before there was trance there was Ozzy. Set this to loop and expand your mind.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHsm69-9EXw_


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 5, 2022)

The The
51st State of the USA




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPSO8pdAX6c_


----------



## Jose (Apr 5, 2022)

I love The The's album _Soul Mining_. Not to be confused with Soul Coughing:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRqP52c0OLU_


----------



## judd (Apr 7, 2022)

Slayer - Música, videos, estadísticas y fotos | Last.fm_/South+of+Heaven
Metallica - Música, videos, estadísticas y fotos | Last.fm
Disturbed - Música, videos, estadísticas y fotos | Last.fm_/The+Sound+of+Silence


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2022)

Some more of Hawtin. That man has made (and is still making) such a big impression on the electronic dance scene.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idmcswvIsQw_


----------



## RoGeorge (Apr 9, 2022)

Little Feat "Dixie Chicken"




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RvR3j535qc_


----------



## black_metal (Apr 10, 2022)

Name checks out. Besides that, I enjoy lots of other sub-genres. Brutal Death, Slam, Grindcore, Crust Punk, Melo-Death, Doom Death, and some Blackened Death. 

Other non-metal genres I can enjoy are Weirdcore/Dreamcore (Thanks to the GF lol) Shoegaze and some *very* occasionally older Hip/Hop.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 13, 2022)

I saw Front 242 open for Ministry. I was  blown away. They were in a category by themselves.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1cRGVaJF7Y_


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Apr 15, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0pdQU87dc8_


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Apr 15, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrIiLvg58SY_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 18, 2022)

Five, sorry, because the 60s and early 70s have been rattling around in my head for _days_ …





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VDS8uArR0A_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXa2w0LtXxE_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs4RG9u8IVU_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsExj_0IHEs_


Zabadak!


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 20, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6otjCKg594_


----------



## Grell (Apr 20, 2022)

A sappy love song, but who doesn't love those?


----------



## mark_j (Apr 21, 2022)

I'm not a huge fan of heavy metal but this tune is both poignant and pretty catchy. I like it! 

Слава  України


----------



## RoGeorge (Apr 22, 2022)

Noticed this love song in a comedy zombie-vampire mix kind of movie "The Revenant" (2009).  Often, soundtrack songs are not as catchy outside the movie.  This one still stands even outside the movie, as a beautiful and hypnotic love song.

Aqualash - They Say Surrender




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_EM_nZVBAM_


The word surrender in the title is unrelated with the above war related posts.
Please keep politics and war propaganda for other places.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 23, 2022)

Sorry, the janitor was here.
You feel strong about the war, understandable. But war never tells you who is right. Only who is left. So please stop beating that drum.

_milites honora, bellum contemne_


----------



## dclau (Apr 23, 2022)

To our janitor, with our gratitude for keeping us all "politically correct".




_View: https://youtu.be/5hr64MxYpgk_


----------



## Crivens (Apr 23, 2022)

Some wise man said that "political correctness" was fashism pretending to be manners.


----------



## judd (Apr 26, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/0_EFdod4YDo





View: https://youtu.be/spJ-nQ1iiH0
_


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2022)

It's not Friday, well, it sort of is. Tomorrow is King's day in the Netherlands, so we're all off. 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B3ItkL7EW4_


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2022)

Can't get enough of Hawtin.

LFO - Freak (official music video)





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgMcNXxtY-4_


----------



## Crivens (Apr 26, 2022)

Stream this to your 5.1 to get in the flow.




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OSpsAauvEXU_


----------



## bookwormep (Apr 29, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUeysGoPFTk_


----------



## tingo (Apr 30, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4o2_ip93Xk_


----------



## Grell (May 1, 2022)

If you grew up in my era you know this


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 1, 2022)

Grell stop reminding me about my ruined shock absorbers. Getting 'em fixed will cost at least twice as much as I paid for the car!


----------



## Grell (May 1, 2022)

I wouldn't mind them on my car but I have a Nissan Sentra, I don't think the ladies would respond too well to a Sentra with hydraulics


----------



## Profighost (May 1, 2022)

Jazz
No vocals (music/radio/news/ads/..) is best while you're working.
Tip:








						JAZZRADIO.com - enjoy great jazz music
					

Presenting jazz radio channels for your enjoyment. Listen for free and enjoy countless hours of the best jazz music around.




					www.jazzradio.com


----------



## RoGeorge (May 5, 2022)

Claude Shannon loved to listen Teddy Grace:

You Don't Know My Mind | Teddy Grace - Topic




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twsXAOPmyvg&list=OLAK5uy_mlQ88bsNfxnXbGdIiqjNOeM05rIaq5SMs&index=17_


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (May 6, 2022)

who know appreciate a good music of the 80's everything has its history its essence




_View: https://youtu.be/58RgLQ_0Ars_


----------



## Grell (May 11, 2022)

Godflesh - Predominance


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2022)

Another Friday and another dance classic.

Fierce Ruling Diva - You gotta believe





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt2eBN3JjkQ_


----------



## SirDice (May 13, 2022)

My favorite Fierce Ruling Diva track; Whipped Kream.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrC9H3oRcx4_


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (May 18, 2022)

My Favorite




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkiGt8reOMo_


----------



## Phishfry (May 18, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4eav7dFvc8_


----------



## Phishfry (May 18, 2022)

Front 242 in 1982 lead electronica.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BLv6Q9uJ3A_


----------



## Crivens (May 18, 2022)

And now for something completely different:




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I_wc3DfgQvs_


----------



## rsronin (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Grell (May 19, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0ugnZfHHCE_


----------



## RoGeorge (May 19, 2022)

Django Reinhardt - Minor Swing




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTlo809EIlo_


It was also the background music for the dinner scene, in the "Arizona Dream" (1993) movie.


----------



## Menelkir (May 19, 2022)

RIP Vangelis.


----------



## Crivens (May 25, 2022)

And if you have this on DVD (better picture) and know when to look where, there is me somewhere in picture.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1YShYGk_6o_


----------



## _al (May 25, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFXaflie5tA_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s8glZ-efMg_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6rBK0BqL2w_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVa37f67Hnc_


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (May 27, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/D5bzrb-v9Y0_


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 28, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZLa-1q-lkw_


----------



## StephanieJones (Jun 1, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngH0fkiNo-g_


----------



## RoGeorge (Jun 3, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxAC3lONBMA_


----------



## baaz (Jun 6, 2022)

The Finnish aniti mine song 




_View: https://youtu.be/uMszu_VgMfY_

For its history : https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Säkkijärven_polkka

also the finnish version of katyusha:




_View: https://youtu.be/LjJmz7cyJhY_


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 8, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH5bL_XbO64_


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Jun 10, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/si_KzQjLtEg_


----------



## Grell (Jun 12, 2022)

A song from the 80s that I just discovered:

Kate Bush - Running Up That Hill


----------



## tingo (Jun 13, 2022)

IMHO, most of what Kate Bush has released is worth listening to...


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Jun 13, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/2EaE0_gQLw0_


----------



## Vull (Jun 15, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/QA8P7ss0M3s_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 16, 2022)

Cut up one's rug. Let it all hang out.





_View: https://youtu.be/hbHRWVHxiaI?t=31_


----------



## Tecuma (Jun 16, 2022)

The latest gem in my music collection.


----------



## Geezer (Jun 16, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrE_cDvcgJg_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keaQ-50Z01w_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G96u6BxlKBE_


----------



## rsronin (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Jun 17, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/_7PUPNxsRQ0_


----------



## Menelkir (Jun 19, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYYdQB0mkEU_


----------



## fernandel (Jun 19, 2022)

Nina Simone Live in Holland 

Gregory Isaacs I was there


----------



## rsronin (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Geezer (Jun 22, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH4yq-goqiA_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2O8DZvAi6vU_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUkIkRmUr0Y_


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Jun 22, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/O4irXQhgMqg_




_View: https://youtu.be/39C3LCK6njg_


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 22, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgaZwOHjTwI_


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 26, 2022)

Sometimes I think Techno morphed from Disco




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbTv8EBQqAE_


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 1, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNLdfqxwYk0_


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Jul 1, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/e_nDq8XE3ck_


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 1, 2022)

3 Day Holiday weekend in the USA. A handful of morning glories could make it strange.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onjaC3A2xjk_


----------



## bgrant (Jul 2, 2022)

*It's never too late - Steppenwolf*





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlS4pJTLysE_


Signs - The Five Man Electrical Band​




_View: https://youtu.be/c9lh7lqZojc_


----------



## RoGeorge (Jul 2, 2022)

Caro Emerald - That Man




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRzg-TFqPEE_


----------



## fernandel (Jul 2, 2022)

Melina Mercouri

Zorba (from the movie)

Yves Montand

Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong -Summertime


----------



## subnetspider (Jul 3, 2022)

I hear a lot of Black Metal, Melodic Black Metal, Metalcore, Death Metal etc. - recently a lot from Norway and Iceland.
Some times I just listen to different podcasts about homelab, FreeBSD, IT in general or random stuff.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 3, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRXKfl4K8Xk_


----------



## eternal_noob (Jul 9, 2022)

Just two girls jamming at the beach: https://www.mediafire.com/file/gthfnp7fuagionc/72c8ce56b004925161341b2d93315e3a7142.mp4/file


----------



## fernandel (Jul 10, 2022)

Wagner Das Rheigold
Maksim Mrvica




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKc1sk3Fnb0_


----------



## Mitchera (Jul 11, 2022)

I love outrun synthwave, here is my personal favorite Volkor X this means war


----------



## RoGeorge (Jul 12, 2022)

With the risk of becoming boring to keep posting the same artist, it's a good show:

Caro Emerald - North Sea Jazz 2010 (Full Show)
caroemerald




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOMqCHqRb4I_


----------



## rsronin (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Phishfry (Jul 12, 2022)

From one Joe to another. Cool beats.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_F2NnGWnttw_


----------



## Tecuma (Jul 12, 2022)

Reggae time ...


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 12, 2022)

Irie. Jah Rastafari.




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR9yLaIl48U_


----------



## Tecuma (Jul 12, 2022)

A classic synthpop / new wave ...


----------



## judd (Jul 14, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/LTseTg48568_


----------



## RoGeorge (Jul 19, 2022)

Jethro Tull - Bourée




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2RNe2jwHE0&t=232s_


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2022)

Time for a bit of new wave...





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OguHIyNNblM_


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2022)

The God Machine - Purity





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hDRF8TuFic_


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2022)

I could probably post everything from The God Machine, both albums ("Scenes from the second story" and "One last laugh in a place of dying") are absolute masterpieces. 

The God Machine - Ego





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMDjSf15WoE_


----------



## rsronin (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## rsronin (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## bookwormep (Jul 28, 2022)

...thinking about this alot lately...




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TngViNw2pOo_


----------



## Voltaire (Jul 28, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59lL-oB4wsw_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi25Q-PtVdk_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBeiuhb36RY_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28W_sotzXUw_


----------



## Tecuma (Jul 28, 2022)

Some electronic with a fantastic voice ...


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 28, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE2MoDL6twM_


----------



## Minbari (Jul 31, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVCtCWXB2W4_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRNuWYvRtac_


----------



## Holger (Aug 1, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofiuhP6P7c0_


----------



## Voltaire (Aug 2, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQDAtnMcwdQ_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmW2yAYhMmM_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4YvkZeLrjs_


----------



## judd (Aug 4, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/0-7IHOXkiV8_


----------



## judd (Aug 4, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/0-7IHOXkiV8_


----------



## Voltaire (Aug 5, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Au1GJmBxrk4_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqLrVhq1xYs_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ih1_MxFw-I_


----------



## rsronin (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 5, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2EzDmaiyUo_


----------



## RoGeorge (Aug 6, 2022)

JJ Cale - Naturally




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gxI3TYf0zc&t=157s_


----------



## Voltaire (Aug 12, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAwP92FDq3Q_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gptt6srqe_Y_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH55ordbsR8_


----------



## judd (Aug 19, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/9Oncs9pdjGY_


----------



## KpQWadJUB9 (Aug 20, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4uki5y7SCw_


----------



## judd (Aug 30, 2022)

_View: https://open.spotify.com/track/0470euwUHi89FZdpapfFFe?si=2d2c6528d324416f_






_View: https://open.spotify.com/track/3OH5AndMI4Ujz0luFwzBXr?si=fd8cbb5fd2a14897_






_View: https://open.spotify.com/track/6Q5xTcJmG1I1z2FlLRktDY?si=314155e367b44852_


----------



## ccammack (Sep 1, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXLoP9iSU5Y_


----------



## Voltaire (Sep 2, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0EPdxYtEVA_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6nt3Sw3Isk_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDzhDNGoNrk_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1MHmNl4ysw_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1Mjnr0-uSk_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d35pHYwgVpg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bvh9rLDwovc


----------



## Voltaire (Sep 4, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxfGQ2AJHGk_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLdCV3nIiEI_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVCkaNhbwvc_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1qovy7Spkk_


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 10, 2022)

RIP Mum





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvMxqcgBhWQ_


----------



## RoGeorge (Sep 20, 2022)

Turkish Nights (feat. Joseph E-Shine)
Infected Mushroom








						Turkish Nights (feat. Joseph E-Shine), by Infected Mushroom
					

from the album IM25




					monstercatmedia.bandcamp.com
				




IM25 - album released this month
Infected Mushroom








						IM25, by Infected Mushroom
					

11 track album




					monstercatmedia.bandcamp.com


----------



## RoGeorge (Sep 21, 2022)

Manu Chao - Clandestino (Full Album) 1998




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P70CoSjH1I_


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 21, 2022)

Continuing with military themes.
Sir Richard Branson has a military lesson for you.
Don't get caught with your pants down....




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-JeQduJ0f8_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE8ldywLXvQ_


----------



## RoGeorge (Sep 23, 2022)

Am̲y Winehous̲e̲ [S̲k̲a-Re̲gga̲e̲ Mix]
YoDubMixes Prod





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQUa-gcns5w_


----------



## Voltaire (Sep 23, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJoWn3Nq7qE_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h076DeX_Z-o_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUpW7KhYoko_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bubOcI11sps_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBSTEOkfKlo_


----------



## Voltaire (Sep 24, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19FLZ2BJ0M_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghSivyXhgvE_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5XptSCCciU_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzzJpaJ0hQI_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdFRNoafnuA_


----------



## Voltaire (Sep 25, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiMhtcrVdYE_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2quiyHfJQw_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-mX1YUSVuc_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYPU60ff5tM_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGcg9BfA76s_


----------



## RoGeorge (Sep 26, 2022)

Subterranean Howl  - ELPHNT




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmUKr6ngWkQ_


----------



## Voltaire (Sep 28, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zt1f_wHzAvQ_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecscvckV-Nk_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDpUlvF0-Dg_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBG3Gdt5OGs_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zreW35SnfHc_


----------



## RoGeorge (Sep 29, 2022)

Video:  Voyage through Time - a Generative AI journey
YT Channel:  Neural Synesthesia
Music:  Order from Chaos - Max Cooper




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo3VZCjDhGI_

!!!


> This video was made with StableDiffusion ( https://github.com/CompVis/stable-diffusion), combining 36 prompts in a single, seamless video morph taking you on a trip through evolution.


!!!


Video:  A visual meditation created by AI
YT Channel:  Neural Synesthesia
Music:  Three cheers for existence by Deru




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VZabdSLkX8_



> combined custom, GAN-generated textures with 3D-postprocessing in Blender using the Eevee render engine


----------



## Voltaire (Oct 3, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKgJIUcohLw_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPvFAvVPDds_


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 3, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkGeOWYOFoA&t=8s_


Maths with music

Video: Cristóbal Vila.
Music: Wim Mertens, Often a bird.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 3, 2022)

If you EVER get a chance to see this live...




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Op6FvkULBSs_


----------



## rsronin (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## rsronin (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## ccammack (Oct 6, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT9Eh8wNMkw_


----------



## RoGeorge (Oct 8, 2022)

Björk - It's oh so Quiet




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZx71QORlX0_


----------



## RoGeorge (Oct 9, 2022)

Every Little Movement - Atomic Lounge
Mario Grigorov




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzAavUmHw6U_

(song at the outro of the intro cinematic for The Quarry (2022) horror videogame)
"Does this look like the goddamn Harbinger Motel to you!?"


----------



## RoGeorge (Oct 11, 2022)

DIE ANTWOORD ft. The Black Goat ‘ALIEN’ (Official Video)
Die Antwoord




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yF2y5y7BxgM_


----------



## RoGeorge (Oct 12, 2022)

Istanbul Ghetto Club (LIVE) | HÖR - Jul 12 / 2022
HÖR BERLIN




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuY60kQZMKY_


----------



## I111JA (Oct 13, 2022)

First track is great




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG1xmUNbDww_


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 14, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJZD-unSBbQ_


----------



## RoGeorge (Oct 14, 2022)

Kante Manfila and Balla Kalla - Kankan blues
MrPipecockJackson




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c26LTayJpvw_


----------



## tingo (Oct 14, 2022)

(computer) generated music 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjEDNnID0U0_


----------



## tingo (Oct 14, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4lG73_6erk_


----------



## RoGeorge (Oct 18, 2022)

Sometimes I let a movie running in the backgound, without paying attention to it while doing something else.  This movie has a funny title anyway, but the surprise came from its soundtrack.  At minute 11:15 I switched from doing something else to listening to this movie's music.  The music was good, very good.

Searched for the soundtrack and found the music for the entire movie was written by Jaime Mendoza-Nava.  The movie is not what the title says, can be found at https://archive.org/details/OrgyOfTheDeadVOSE, though NSFW, has half naked women dancing for the entire movie.  The movie itself seems more like a companion for the music.

Leaving here only the soundtrack:
Jaime Mendoza - Nava ‎– Orgy Of The Dead (1965)




_View: https://youtu.be/OxnK7lRKk2U?t=671_


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 19, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKxXHEx-XnU_


----------



## W.hâ/t (Oct 19, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlH_KLADvi4_


----------



## bakul (Oct 22, 2022)

Gorgeous. Ambient. Give a listen!








						Stories Of Disintegration, by Swoop And Cross
					

6 track album




					timereleasedsound.bandcamp.com


----------



## W.hâ/t (Oct 23, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cofigleOgps_


----------



## Lady Serena Kitty (Oct 23, 2022)

Tell Me Why
Supermode


----------



## RoGeorge (Oct 24, 2022)

This Is Halloween (From Tim Burton's "The Nightmare Before Christmas" - 1993)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVuToMilP0A_


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2022)

Made in 1983 but still sounds like it was produced yesterday. 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-0sUuGufmw_


----------



## RoGeorge (Oct 26, 2022)

Atomic Rooster - Breakthrough Take (1971)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKWy9LhRjpE_


----------



## ccammack (Oct 27, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2cespNiHC4_


----------



## RoGeorge (Oct 27, 2022)

Smoke city - Flying away [Full album]




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_Ne2Zs5754_


----------



## rorgoroth (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## rorgoroth (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## RoGeorge (Oct 28, 2022)

Regressverbot ‎– Music For Ordinary Life Machines [Full album]




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEuDb5a0-Kg_


----------



## Voltaire (Oct 29, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJwEMJabbZA_


----------



## RoGeorge (Oct 29, 2022)

Gasoline - A Journey Into Abstract Hip-Hop [Full album]




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3q8nGnls1Ow_


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 30, 2022)

RIP Darren




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc3pvLPnWRU_










						D.H. Peligro, Dead Kennedys drummer, dead at 63
					

Dead Kennedys drummer D.H. Peligro passed away in his Los Angeles home on Friday, according to a statement from the band. He was 63 years old. Peligro, whose real name is Darren Henley, died from h…




					ktla.com


----------



## RoGeorge (Oct 31, 2022)

Παύλος Σιδηρόπουλος - Τα μπλουζ του πρίγκιπα [Full album]
Pavlos Sidiropoulos - The Prince's Blues (Google Translate)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gZhmknVREw_


----------



## RoGeorge (Nov 1, 2022)

Quantic - The 5th Exotic [HD] [Full album]




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOnkcsJjUDw_


----------



## rsronin (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 2, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5Ocydot-vA_


----------



## RoGeorge (Nov 2, 2022)

MELANIE Look What They've Done To My Song, Ma ('71)




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r44Ach4mXE4_


----------



## RoGeorge (Nov 2, 2022)

Weee, the forum is back after upgrade, let's test it if it can take new posts!
 

MANU CHAO WORDS OF TRUTH RARE SONGS




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7816_pqwgUI_


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 3, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZdO94RQuck_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHX-GZeYtdQ_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eALaST2UK2A_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vspVKPhCRs_


----------



## RoGeorge (Nov 3, 2022)

Monolake - Cinemascope [HD] [Full album]




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll90vpeeA4c_


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 4, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8My60pMvT0_


----------



## jbo (Nov 8, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCL94-MsxYc_


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 8, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOuZn-NBvIM_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI1g4dnDtao_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j53q1MGvwz8_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne0KYyGEBFc_


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 10, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7Qz0GG24sU_


----------



## ccammack (Nov 12, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA9LVzuC7z4_


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 13, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYCaRanEmEY_


----------



## RoGeorge (Nov 13, 2022)

The Chemical Brothers - Free Yourself




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wzR_BVFsUU_


----------



## bakul (Nov 13, 2022)

And now for something completely different! If you like Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan's singing you may like Nooran sisters' Sufi singing.




You may  notice some similarity with Spanish Flamenco music. There are some ancient connections between the two!








						From Sindh to Andalusia: The Life and Times of Sufi-Flamenco Star Aziz Balouch - Ajam Media Collective
					

Stefan Williamson Fa writes about the extraordinary life of Aziz Balouch, a young singer and Sufi devotee who dedicated his life to exploring the deep connections between Andalusia and the Islamic past.View Post




					ajammc.com


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 13, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpeO2oBjEHE_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AejISR8Gt_A_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioAMfnHUXIk_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2HH7RyV8Vw_


----------



## fernandel (Nov 13, 2022)

Paco de Lucia




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjpwtLdy8lw_

Yuja Wang
Yuja Wand - Liszt


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2022)

"You'll Always Find Me In The Kitchen At Parties" 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9zdilFwHxY_


----------



## bakul (Nov 15, 2022)

Betty Mabry was Miles Davis' second wife and the link between him, Hendrix and Sly Stone (you can see their influence on Miles' Bitches Brew album). Love Betty's raw voice and the funky sound of this album! She was an original, like Joplin.


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 18, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsx9B_56R5w_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF-CnIci6l8_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3VIv7b9WMc_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gw56c8lhNA_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 18, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giYvwLM-JEo_


----------



## RoGeorge (Nov 19, 2022)

Music: "Shawl Paul" by Norma Rockwell




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa96kQJIZ8Y_


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 21, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmyidCAFMtg_


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 22, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yKOH4IBAuw_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztVT1_8ZmDY





View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzU4G8IgDJk_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwEF1lNWdm4_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrqb0373cVs_


----------



## RoGeorge (Nov 22, 2022)

Well, Here It Is... - Eddie Diehl




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc1IUaba440_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 24, 2022)

Fifa song ,




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpDQJnI4OhU_


----------



## Vull (Nov 24, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/gvhq3V8ZhTA?list=RDMM_


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 25, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-EqpbTfKnE_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 26, 2022)

When i was young,


----------



## Vull (Nov 26, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/nVAFjvRBswY?list=RDMM_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 26, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDFFUIGoBUc_


----------



## Vull (Nov 26, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/3K8dNctci1Y?list=RDMM_


----------



## W.hâ/t (Nov 26, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=borROsI5tpg_


----------



## ccammack (Nov 27, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGQR3Chf9hE_


----------



## Vull (Nov 27, 2022)

Think! It ain't illegal yet.




_View: https://youtu.be/9n-0W6dDI40_


----------



## Vull (Nov 27, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/u0hhGHXRXSk_


----------



## Vull (Nov 28, 2022)

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4haWlO_djWY_


----------



## Vull (Nov 29, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNWVfeqtBgE_


----------



## Grell (Nov 29, 2022)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy





Nada Surf - Popular





Miley Cyrus - We Can't Stop




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrUvu1mlWco_


----------



## Voltaire (Nov 30, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTSt28atXnI_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKJWfUTmZeQ_


----------



## Vull (Nov 30, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/qzc7vY9VTnk?list=RDmWYm1w3BV_4_


----------



## Vull (Nov 30, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHHln37qXaI&list=RDmWYm1w3BV_4&index=1_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 30, 2022)

Rip Christine McVie




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROGEHq1WZqU_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPoiv0sZ4s4_


----------



## Cthulhux (Dec 2, 2022)

'tis the season.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U8hW4Tebqg_


----------



## bakul (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Grell (Dec 3, 2022)

Boards of Canada - Nova Scotia Robots





Daft Punk - Fresh


----------



## zeekno (Dec 3, 2022)

Stumbled across Animusic, the animations make me nostalgic.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKnRgsoO2ME_


----------



## Voltaire (Dec 3, 2022)

untold
					

nnuagesmusic@gmail.com




					soundcloud.com
				











						Tender
					

Facebook: www.facebook.com/pvndvmusic  #havefun




					soundcloud.com


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Vull (Dec 7, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/BsEFFaboTAM?list=RDEMma8jjIfirADYMoUWSsoV6g_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Tecuma (Dec 7, 2022)

My actually favourite song.


----------



## Voltaire (Dec 8, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8ms0FDVshE_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWZuDD3SYeU_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Voltaire (Dec 10, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gf7miuMN_5s_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk23Oin1jkI_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86nRT-Y75Zs_


----------



## bakul (Dec 10, 2022)

The same raga on different instruments:


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## W.hâ/t (Dec 11, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2wBXUEz_sQ_


----------



## Vull (Dec 16, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/Hl7r74ymXJI_


----------



## alexseitsinger (Dec 16, 2022)

Ever since I can remember, I have been on a strict Rock-N-Roll-only sonic diet. Everyday, at the same time, I listen to the same songs by the same bands (for that week). I think I'm hard of hearing, though, because I_ just cant hear how both Aerosmith and The Beach Boys_ produce music for the same genre.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 18, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh4C7w-dvho_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 18, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYGLHJPfits_


----------



## Ogis (Dec 19, 2022)

Dark ambient and funeral doom. Bell Witch is a good example


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 23, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FUvF04vzPE_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 23, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP6PS-poyMg_


----------



## Vull (Dec 24, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Whgn_iE5uc&list=RD6Whgn_iE5uc&index=2_


----------



## Profighost (Dec 24, 2022)

'cause it's 24.12.:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af7qmTGuz5A





View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx3q2jlQQSo&list=PLXtDJ_KNukx8TIxNvSIgxXT1m5zWiW7M0
_


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 24, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP9m2pNFa60_


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 24, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHWcN5YxuYc&list=RDaHWcN5YxuYc&start_radio=1_


----------



## bakul (Dec 25, 2022)

Three versions of the same song!


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 26, 2022)

The first 3 REM albums were the best. The rest were happy shiny orange crush commercial hits. But rather blah.








_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjX7udu1SxE_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gD3cYh5Pp1I_


----------



## rsronin (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## bakul (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## BobSlacker (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Voltaire (Dec 28, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3eNtffkFFQ_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeFQJ6-XoD0_


----------



## BobSlacker (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## rsronin (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## bakul (Dec 29, 2022)

Some lovely Ethiojazz! If you liked Mulatu Astatke's music, you'll like this....
















The first two tracks are from Kibrom Birhane's latest album: https://kibrombirhaneflyingcarpetrecords.bandcamp.com/album/here-and-there


----------



## bakul (Jan 1, 2023)

From one of their best live shows:


----------



## Voltaire (Friday at 8:04 PM)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zjs24FUrprg_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sk0uDbM5lc_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRVwtSmgKP8_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vv64iYmEKN4_





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxZmL3VSceU_


----------

